# I Love A Good Yard Sale Halloween Find



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

great find!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome deals, Mr. Gris! love that the wings of the gargoyle flap! 
I went to a couplde of sales, all I got were a couple of ceramic JOL candle holders, they are about 5 inches in dia. I mostly have outdoor decorations, so ma slowly adding to the indoor stash! paid 2 bucks for the 2 of them.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

mom got this for me last week for $2, I finally have a mask for a animated reindeer body/ standing wolf  

She placed it on the living room floor for the duration of the party and I noticed one of my cats was not hanging around like usual. When it was time for everyone to leave (it was my b-day party) , I found kitty and held him to say my goodbyes. My cat was digging his claws into me and getting jumpy and was staring down. We were commenting on it and followed his gaze. We all came to the same conclusion that the mask was giving him the heeby jeebies and I went a little closer to see.

His tail became the biggest poof Ive ever seen! He was so terrified of the mask he had hidden himself away for 4 hours and now when he is face to face with it he is veeeery scared. We all couldnt help but laugh and console him. 

After showing kitty the mask some, we put it on and tried to get kitty comfortable with it, he was nervous but friendly towards the mask. Now if you try to scare him with it to get off the counter or something he just loves up on it, like "see, were cool buds now".


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I hope kitty does not think the mask is his new mate!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

lol, no he has no urge for that  But on the plus side he isnt afraid. I was thinking of using it to scare him off the counters, just mount the head up there, lol. But he got over it pretty quickly.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

those are great finds, i really love the gargoyle. Today i scored 8 large plexiglas framed motivational posters for $2.00. Now i can start on maybe doing a peppers ghost!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I got off work and decided to give the new cauldron a make over. I watched Addams Family while working and it made for a great night. 

I love the Gargoyle as well I cant seem to find it online to figure out where it is from so it may be a bit unique.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

nice finds! and awesome cauldron


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

Great finds!!! and very cool embellishment to the cauldron. Gives it a whole new bit of life.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"You need to come to our yard sale, Jim!"*

Said the voice on the phone. They just lived 8 blocks away.
"Why are you saying this?"
"We have a Real, rubber with a zipper..body bag for sale (not like those cheap newer ones) it rode around in my trunk for several years, I never needed it, and I sure don't need it now that I'm retired."
He had been a State Police detective.
What did I do with a real body bag?
It wasn't long after 9-11 and the search was on for Osama Bin Laden, so I put "him" in the body bag and tied it to the roof of my 89 Olds station wagon, right to the luggage rack (with a sign)
"I Found Bin Laden!"
The rest of the car was already haunt-decorated a moving billboard for my house.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I used the Glowing Skeleton Hands and Skull last year for my scarecrow.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Sweet!
Haven't seen anything more than clothes and baby stuff around here lately.
blech


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i went to a garage moving sale, everything going. no halloween. very confused. they said they weren't into halloween. HUH? but i did walk past the neighbors house today and he was throwing out a few things. i picked up a big fake plant. i use these in my forests. 
gris, i have one of those gargoyles. they are cool. mine is still in the box. i think i got him from target a few years ago. he still works great. he's packed away though. if i come across him i'll give you a heads up. 
i love what you have done with your cauldron. fantastic


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Man, we went for a ride Saturday - with about 7 other bikes - and passed DOZENS of garage sales - one was city-wide!! But nooooo, we couldn't stop! Heck, even if I'd found something cool, not much fits in those saddlebags LOL

BUT, I have this Saturday morning with NO plans....except I do now - hitting the garage sales early!


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Getting there early is key. Last Saturday I showed up 30 mins late to a garage sale that was advertised to have a bunch of life size animated halloween props. Sure enough, somebody else showed up right before me and bought everything available.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome finds!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes getting up and pre-scoping is the key to yard sales. The cauldron turned out great so I am very excited to hunt more stuff down. We hit a few Friday sales this morning but they were a bust. I will be out early tomorrow so I will post any finds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I didnt have any Halloween finds this morning...I did find an original Star Wars Return of The Jedi Metal Lunchbox though. I had to grab that bad boy it was cheap!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i went to a garage sale yesterday, and picked up these 3 items


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Those are great finds! What is the Frankenstein is he cloth?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks. the frankenstien is a little wooden cut out.








here are some horseshoe hangers i got that i can use in my western theme this year, and a worm i will use in a potion bottle. i picked up 3 boxes of mens garters, i am thinking they are for holding up mens socks? am i right?
i dug out my gargoyle, here he is. -animated gatekeeper gargoyle-made by, toy state industrial ltd-1997-$14.99-kmart


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Yup that is my Gargoyle!! Man he is an older piece if he is from 1997. 

I took Thehorrorfinatic idea of the 1.00 skeleton I got and made him a Deadite. I will just have him walking on my roof this year since he lights up he can act as a beacon to bring kids in. HAHAHA


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, that is a wonderful idea. i have a semi flat roof. i usually put a skely up there waving. he is just a static and doesn't light up or move. maybe i should light mine up. he's just good for the daytime


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats a great skele on the roof! I would put a flood light on him so he could be enjoyed at night as well. This big one does light up so that will be easy to see but I have 5 others that dont I will end up putting different colored lights on this year. They are all new to the display this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like a fun display. all those skelys up there will be eyecatching. how will you pose them? and what is your roof like?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

I am going to pose them like they are running around taking over my roof. I also have large spider webs and spiders on the roof I used last year so mabye I will have them fight each other. You can see my viking on the roof that a green strobe light hit last year. I will put the new Deadite in his place. This year we have a bunch of different stuff and half the yard will be a scene from Nightmare Before Christmas and the other half will be my Traditional Halloween witch, skeles, reaper etc and graveyard. Plus we have 27 light up fake pumpkins this year to spread around and we have planted a real pumpkin patch too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's a pretty nice setup. i tied some bricks to the back side of my skely to keep him on the roof. how do you keep your stuff on the roof?
oh, and lighting can really add to a haunt


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Bricks, Fishing String and small staples that only punch into the shingle and not cause any damage. I was thinking more about what my smaller skeletons should be doing up there and I think I have an idea...Im going to coin the phrase " Spider Rodeo" I think the skeles should ride the spiders on my roof! I have 5 giant spiders and 5 smaller skeletons so they will work perfect!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a spider rodeo will be awesome. with your roof line you should be able to have a nice display. you have got to post pics for everyone.


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Terminator 2 - Corpsed Skeleton*

My wife and I were having a yard sale today ... and this lady came by that knows I like Halloween and she said "I just was at a yard sale where a guy was selling a corpsed out skeleton that was used in Terminator 2 and he wants $50 bucks for it". I thought she was talking about the terminator endoskeleton at first .... but she said she would take me there right away to see it. So we hopped in her car and she drove me about 5 blocks and there this was ... as you can see it is not the endo skeleton, but it was a corpsed bucky and the guy even had the COA (certificate of authenticity) and it was in fact "screen used" in Terminator 2 and it had been in his garage for 20 years.

I offered him $40 cuz that is all I had in my pocket and he accepted. I needs minor repair, but overall, from a yard sale find ... I think I scored. Honestly, I couldn't care less that it was used in Terminator 2. It will look great in my home haunt.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, that is creepy. lucky find


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazing find! Creepy, but cool!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! That's totally cool. You're lucky to get that, because the guy could have gotten a lot more $$$ for it on E-bay.
I wonder if that's the skeleton hanging on the playground fence when Sarah Conner dreams about the nuclear blast?
Anyway, great prop!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Now that is awesome!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I Recognise it!*

That's Sarah Conner's stand it!
"Are YOU Sarah Conner?"
"HMM? I could be? But you don't want to kill me, I'm already dead!"


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Have you seen MY organ?*

Have you seen MY organ?

Just picked this up for $80 at an estate sale. Mark Goodson will be missed here ...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hire, that organ is georgous. nice score

i went garage saling today and scored this for $1.00. it's fiber optic and has a cord, but no way to plug the cord in. still looks cool though. anyone know anything about this guy


----------



## scubadog (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like you made some great scores Hires. Here are a couple of our latest craigslist and yard sale finds.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow ScubaDog.. NICE!!!


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Those are some nice finds Scuba ... I see coffins all the time here in LA on craigslist, but never seen a cheap "buggy".


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Another small yard sale find today for 2.00


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

That cat is one of the first props I ever bought. It no longer fits the look of my haunt but if one looks carefully, she's always skulking around somewhere.

Community-wide garage sale started yesterday in my town. I could have outfitted ten sizeable parties for under $100 if I'd been buying those kinds of supplies. As I don't host a traditional party and found the decorations too cutesy for my personal taste, I left them behind for others to snap up. Ditto on the tons of costumes. 

For myself, scored a 40+ year old Ouija board, NIB, for $1. Gothic candleabra, really nice, for 50 cents. Wedding unity candleholder for 50 cents. Spider webbing material NIP for 10 cents each. A big plastic bobbing-for-applies type plastic bucket for $1. Tons of grapevine wreaths for 10 cents each. Box of tiny pumpkins for 25 cents. 

Best find was a pair of 3 1/2' NIB Gemmy skeleton bride and groom, NIB, for just $7. I think they're going to become ring-bearers for next year's wedding.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

hirez00 said:


> My wife and I were having a yard sale today ... and this lady came by that knows I like Halloween and she said "I just was at a yard sale where a guy was selling a corpsed out skeleton that was used in Terminator 2 and he wants $50 bucks for it". I thought she was talking about the terminator endoskeleton at first .... but she said she would take me there right away to see it. So we hopped in her car and she drove me about 5 blocks and there this was ... as you can see it is not the endo skeleton, but it was a corpsed bucky and the guy even had the COA (certificate of authenticity) and it was in fact "screen used" in Terminator 2 and it had been in his garage for 20 years.
> 
> I offered him $40 cuz that is all I had in my pocket and he accepted. I needs minor repair, but overall, from a yard sale find ... I think I scored. Honestly, I couldn't care less that it was used in Terminator 2. It will look great in my home haunt.


That is to cool!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Bluefrog you will have to share pics of the finds they all sound awesome. I built a new witch this year so I figured the cat could hang out on her potions table. I did get her a giant pet frog but it just didnt seem the same without a cat.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

hirez00 said:


> Have you seen MY organ?
> 
> Just picked this up for $80 at an estate sale. Mark Goodson will be missed here ...


Did something happen to mark?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, that cat will look good with your witch. i like the spider the best. hope blue frog does post pictures. and who is mark?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

went garage saleing and here's a few things i picked up.










some foilage for 50 cents, a ceramic bat candy dish still with the box and some pics for 50 cents, a bear mask for 50 cents, a cat face toy 5 cents, some orange flowers 50 cents, a beaded curtain $3.00, a plastic halloween basket with a dozen halloween stickers 25 cents, some happy halloween pics for 50 cents, a devil headband 50 cents, and a garden arch $3.00.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Cool finds Hallo! I am yard hopping tomorrow so wish me luck


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> gris, that cat will look good with your witch. i like the spider the best. hope blue frog does post pictures. and who is mark?


Mark Goodson, created many game shows including "Price is Right".


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

BTW great finds you guys, I guess I better start yard sale and looking at Craigs list.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Did something happen to mark?


He's been dead since 1992! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love the price is right. my very first haunt 13 years ago was fashioned after that show. it was The Night is Right Game Show. and i was Ma Barker and had 3 Ghastly Ghouls whose names were-Mystical, Midnight, and Madness. i had the last contestant whose lost head was on a table warning the kids to not play, 3 candy dishes to choose out of one. and a room of the lost souls where they were sent to get a second chance prize. Thank you Mark for such a fun game and RIP.
THANKS TUMBLEDICE FOR THE INFO.
GOOD LUCK GRIS. hope you find some good stuff


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bluefrog...so jealous of the ouija board! I have been watching them on ebay and they are going up in price each auction. Im hoping to find one at a yard sale soon!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

WANT!!!!! Those are great finds and the cauldron looks great.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

I hit some yard sales today and had no Halloween luck but I did pick up another Christmas blowmold. I found a 4ft Santa and offered 2 bucks! He now lives at my house making my blowmold toll up to 17 I think.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Bluefrog...so jealous of the ouija board! I have been watching them on ebay and they are going up in price each auction. Im hoping to find one at a yard sale soon!


The poor thing was under a pile of throughly pedestrian board games and such. I felt it was my duty to liberate it, especially in this Bible-thumping town. The sweet old lady who had it clearly had very fond memories of playing with the thing. She kept repeating how much use it had seen. 

Speaking of yard sales, "they" are trying to kill me. Seriously, between the yard sales and the resale shops, I may be saving a fortune on the props but it's going to be more than compensated for by the cost of the new wing I'm going to need to build on my house! Today's haul included a vinyl raincoat that looks like it walked straight off the set of Repo: The Genetic Opera, for $3; a black decorative fishing net for $1; some nice silverplate dinner items for $1.50 each; a NIB palmistry set (the same one Design Toscano sells but in the original UK packaging) for $3, and some outrageously bizarre silk flowers and a tiara for $2. All of this despite being almost unable to walk due to a knee injury. The mind boggles as to what I might have come home with had I been fit and free to run around the neighborhood.

My big find of the day was a very expensive looking and completely over the top dark purple-with-metallic-silver-accents shawl for $9. It is one of the greatest costume accessories I have ever found. Although clearly not intended for Halloween use, I can't imagine wearing it at any other kind of event short of a drag party. As a "Mother of the Bride" shawl for dead people, it absolutely rocks.

I've been finding so many cool things that I'm starting to revise my opinion of this town. I've always thought it deserved its reputation as embodying most of the best and all of the worst attributes of the 1950's American midwest, but I'm starting to think that people here lead more creative, interesting, and funky private lives than I realized.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Sweet finds everyone. I wish I was that lucky.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

At long last, pictures of some of my finds.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, nice finds. those bats are really cool. what are they made of.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

The bats are a very heavy resin, made by a company called Stone Critters. Figurines by this company used to be common in this area but I'd never seen these bats before. Although they're a tad cute for my display, I couldn't resist them.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> At long last, pictures of some of my finds.


Those Skeleton Bride and Groom Decorations looks awesome! What company were they produced by? I can't see on the box.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Gemmy. The only reference I could find to them online (granted, it wasn't worth thorough investigation) was a RiteAid press release from 2000.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> At long last, pictures of some of my finds.


 Great finds! I love those urns. I know I would have been super happy to find that bride and groom skeleton at a yard sale.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

I had a pinch of luck today at a sale and got this giant blowmold pumpkin for 1.00. I need one more to make 50 light up pumpkins in the yard this year.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Mr. Gris*, that's terrific news! I can't wait to see how you use them all and I'm not even a fan of blowmolds!



ghostuponthefloor said:


> Great finds! I love those urns. I know I would have been super happy to find that bride and groom skeleton at a yard sale.


I'm so glad that others are lovin' on those skeletons. My family hates them and wants me to sell them. Then again, I'm not sure they hate the items so much as they hate the idea of more Halloween props per se - in which case, sacrificing others so I may keep these might work. 

Does anyone want to play "Name that object"? While out buying sexy Victoria's Secret lingerie ($2.50) and a bunch of vintage costume jewelry (.50 - $2) for my dead people, I ran across... well, whatever this is. The garage sale was being held by someone who conducts estate sales for a living and even she's not positive as to its function. She thought it was a cigarette holder. I'm leaning toward playing cards, but searching eBay for both types of items turned up nothing like it. I'm not at all clear on why a stylized Christian angel has been paired with Bacchus and cornucopias. Whatever it is, I simply HAD to have it.

I was also able to pick up a bunch of black and purple paper lanterns for next year's wedding scene for $1 each from a store closeout. I hated to spend the money so soon but this was definitely a case of buying them when they were available, rather than holding out till next year. I've already almost bought all the necessary theme props for both 2011 and 2012, which is a little scary


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Blue Frog that is a really interesting item and I dont know what it is. Sounds like you have been scoring on the finds as well. Half of my display this year is Nightmare Before Christmas while the other half is traditional Halloween...witches, spiders, skeletons, ghosts and tombstones. The pumpkins will be primarily in the NBC scene as Jack will be decorating a tree in the pumpkin patch. That is my vision at least so we will see .

I love the Skele bride and groom and the bats are awesome!! I am seeking bats next.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I made my money, if not my living, by selling vintage collectibles for many, many years. There was one pattern so familiar I almost sighed as soon as it started. Some enthusiastic new collector would call on my expertise and buy some items from me. We'd chat, they'd stay in touch. Shortly after their first batch of purchases, they'd start finding stuff. I'd offer them some rare piece I'd seen only once before, and they'd find three of them at their local thrift store for a dollar. Everywhere they went, they'd be finding great pieces for next to nothing. I would explain what was happening, and tell them to recognize it and revel in it, but that we'd all gone through it and it never lasts indefinitely. This golden streak would continue for weeks, often months, and they'd start doubting my expertise despite my long list of credentials. 

Just as mysteriously, their golden time would end. Oh, they'd find a nice piece here and there, even the occasional short streak, but it would never be the same as it was in their early days. 

While I've been Halloweening for several years, it's only in the last few months that I've stepped outside my usual circle of antique stores, eBay, and similar venues looking for stuff. I hereby recognize and revel in the fact that I'm in my golden streak 

*Mr. Gris*, I can not wait to see your NBC display!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, with that many lit up pumpkins, the scene is going to be hot. okay, i went to 3 garage sales on the way to work today. the first had a panda bear throw rug for $2.00. i use varius throws all over the house for the 10 grandchildren to lay on and watch tv. next year i am doing an adams family style haunt, they always had a lion rug on the floor that growled. and items on the walls stuffed. i figure i can hang these rugs around and say he is a game hunter. [poor scooby] one i went to had 2 pumpkin blow molds for $2.00 each. i grabbed them. that makes 24 halloween blowmolds i now have. blue frog, my daughter thinks blowmolds are cheesy too, but when she comes by with the grandchildren they point and say-p r e t t y. even the 14 year old grandson thinks my blowmolds and halloween go hand in hand. the second garage sale i went to had a frankie hat for a $1.00, then i noticed a cat costume with pink trimming for a $1.00. as i was looking around i suddenly realized the whole garage was decked out with hanging ghosts and skeletons. i asked if they were a halloween freak as well, gave them this site, and left them looking pretty happy to know of this place. at a good will i picked up 2 indian plaques that i will incorporate into my western theme this year. blue frog, that is an awesome looking piece. how much did you pay? i have no idea what it is either. does it have a date or markings?


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

Haven't found anything yet, but I didn't get to go today-always on the lookout for Halloween stuff!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm really glad there are people who love their blowmolds. I guess I associate them too strongly with Christmas, all evidence to the contrary. I do think the idea of using them as Jack Skellington's pumpkin patch is all kinds of terrific, so maybe I'll be won over yet. 



hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, that is an awesome looking piece. how much did you pay? i have no idea what it is either. does it have a date or markings?


I have searched it top to bottom for any sign of a maker's mark, date, _anything_ that might provide a clue about its origins and uses. Nothing, nada, not even after I unscrewed the base. As ornate as the decoration is, it's certainly possible there's a mark hidden in plain sight that I'm missing but I don't think so. Thus far it's baffled every antiquer I've shown it to. I'm not the best at identifying metals but I think it's a fairly high end brass. Whatever it turns out to be, I suspect it was at least a reasonably expensive item when new - certainly more expensive, relatively speaking, than the $5 I have invested in it. 

What was strange is that it was part of an estate that was primarily, to be brutally honest, junk, but which contained a number of items like this one that were extremely well-made and had more age on them. I can't help but wonder if the previous owner had inherited them or kept them from a lot she'd purchased. I also bought an intricate silver plate and molded glass candlestick that's quite beautiful for $3. I need to get some pictures of it for the forum as well.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Hallo I love the pumpkins! I have been searching high and low for Halloween Blowmolds in my town and its tough to find them but slowly I am gathering them.  I am jealous of you Halloween Blowmolds ever since you showed me your collection. They are so cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, most my stuff is cheap junk too, but i have a few nice pieces. some were given to me, some were inheireted, and some i got at auctions, garage sales, and goodwills. nothing better than a good find. and at $5.00 that is an excellant find. if you do find out what it is, let us know. both gris and i have christmas blow molds. he has more christmas ones than me. and i agree about grises pumpkin patch, that is going to be awesome. i saw one time someone did a cemetary, and they put a blowmold pumpkin candy holder with a light in it at each cemetary plot, it looked really cool. 
this is a little off track but i got to tell it, sorry. okay, my daughter and i went to a garage sale and there was a box there with a small skeleton head drawn on it. there was a hole where the skeletons mouth was. we asked what it was. they said it was a cigarette box. and then they kept kind of making side talk and laughing and we didn't know if they were being rude or what. well, i don't smoke but being there was a skeleton on it and they call cigs death sticks, i bought it. so when we got home we wound up the music key, put some crayons in the box and pushed the button. it started playing the funeral march and slowly in tune to the beat the crayon started coming out of the skeletons mouth. just as the crayon got out far enough where i reached up to take hold of it, the dang crayon snatched back inside. lol. that was why those ladies were laughing and one of the comments was made, that should be enough to make you not smoke. lol. i love the box, i think it's really unique.
gris, incase you didn't notice, my pumpkin stem is different than yours. of all my pumpkins, so far they have been all different. i'm curious to see if these 2 are different from the rest. and blow molds are hard to find around here too. and a lot of times when i do find them, i have to pass them up because they want an arm and a leg. for awhile i mostly just had pumpkins. it's been nice to find other characters, but the pumpkins still win hands down.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

hallorenescene &Mr. Gris 
Here is my craig list find of blow molds. $10 for all I brought the child!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Bouncerbudz I remember you posting this find and my keyboard still doesnt work the same from all the drool it caused me  All of those pumpkins and blowmolds are right up my themes alley and I love them all. You scored big time! I have been looking for the Frank but he is hard to find at yard sales.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mr gris, i think bouncer has 2 franks. so how's your keyboard working now? i want the ghostly tombstone, and the ghost. i remember when you posted this as well. looks like everything there lights up, including the face on the cutie pie. $10.00? i was thrilled to get 2 pumpkins for $2.00 each.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I just returned from the post-yard sale bonanza of a very generous seller. I had seen his CL posting for a huge sale yesterday but wasn't able to attend. I just so happened to sit down to my computer shortly after he posted that most of the leftovers, including a huge collection of seasonal items were FREE! Although he wanted someone who would take all or nearly all of his stuff, I wrote a polite note asking whether I could take just the seasonal items and he was more than happy to do so.

The attached photo barely hints at how many items there were. He'd sold almost none of his seasonal items, which ranged from late '40's Easter through modern Christmas, with a big helping of Halloween, and gave me all of them. My car is groaning from the weight! A few items will find their way into my stash, and the rest I'm donating to the upcoming rummage sale being held by an animal shelter where I volunteer.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Mr gris I will keep my eyes peeled 4 frankie, if the price right ill snatch it up n we can figure out how to get hit to you cheap !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, can't really make out the halloween stuff. that is awesome you are helping out the shelter


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Good finds. I like the new look for the calderon.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

first of all, BLUEFROG just entered the dark side and bought his first blowmold. good man, now, if it was a halloween related one, the lights would be off on the dark side. but as is he has to sit in the dark side with the lights on. lol.
i know these aren't garage sale finds, but i thought they were cool and cheap so i got to post them. the aligators were posted last year by someone else, but we just got them in. 








the aligators are hats from dollar tree and would be great in a pirate theme, and the hands are mini to large ones i have. i used the large ones last year in a tottally dark room to lead the way out. they looked cool in a black light. the dragonfly would look good in a swamp or pirate theme


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

If I stick it on a pumpkin, can I call it Halloween? It's awfully bright here on the dark side


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

That mouse is awesome!! Dont feel alone I have 17 Christmas Blowmolds and a mere 2 Halloween. When I plug in all the blowmolds its the very very very bright side


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ahhh, it's so very cute. it reminds me of ed sullivan and that rat puppet. what do you think gris, he a full fledged mold person now?


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i would have to put permablood on that mouse...LOL

I got a large plastic cauldron, a styrofoam skull and a bag of styrofoam bones as well as the dress to a alice in wonderland costume all for TWO DOLLARS!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice find lady. hey, maybe if not blood, maybe a knife attached in the back like he's sweet and innocent, in ones dreams...lol... that's when he'll strike you.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

*Styrofoam Score!*

Iam new to the HF but I'd thought you guys could appreciate my CL score. Cant beat 20 bucks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh yeah, nice score. there's another guy on here that scored like that. he built an awesome prop out of it. what are your plans?


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

We have no idea. Any good suggestions?


----------



## rmtallman (Nov 25, 2009)

Thegardenofshadows said:


> We have no idea. Any good suggestions?


I used these same type of foam blocks to build walls. Check out my album for the pic.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey there 
Just so you know,you can get them for free ! http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/89956-want-some-free-foam.html
You can make all kinds of props ! http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2415 What part of Ca are you in ? BTW... I wasn't trying to overshadow your CL find, just wanted to let you know you might be able to get them for free !  



Thegardenofshadows said:


> We have no idea. Any good suggestions?


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> Just so you know,you can get them for free ! http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/89956-want-some-free-foam.html


Eek! Only two miles away!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Call them up and see if they have any !!! Good luck 



Mr._Skellington said:


> Eek! Only two miles away!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Hopefully someone else will benefit from your link! I am in Central Cali in Merced County, so I dont think any of those locations are close. 20 bucks was still well worth it to me


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Absolutely ! $20 bucks is so cheap for that foam ! Great score  You'll be able to make tons of props with it !!!




Thegardenofshadows said:


> Hopefully someone else will benefit from your link! I am in Central Cali in Merced County, so I dont think any of those locations are close. 20 bucks was still well worth it to me


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

it is yard sale season for sure! I hit up a ton today too. I got a few different sized plastic cauldrons. im going to try and make fire baskets out of them. we will see how they go. i also got an animated motion sensored head that moans, the eyes light up and i am not sure what ill do with that yet. i also picked up 15 horror dvds, everything from the uncut texas chainsaw the beginnings to bloody mary. a buck each!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay all I know is I was glad I was in a truck today because I stumbled onto a great yard sale. Now I am not one for plywood cutouts but well....when you see an 8ft Headless Horseman with a flaming pumpkin in his hand for 4.00 you just have to grab it!!! I also grabbed the witch gathering, some pumpkins and a couple house peakers (Frankie and Skeleton). I grabbed a few Christmas ones as well. In the end I filled the truck for $18.50. I think these will go well in my haunt for kids to take photos with in the driveway area.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome cut outs! Someone worked hard on those.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

I was told that the peoples mother did a huge yard haunt with cutouts years ago but her health failed and she passed away. Now they were selling her estate and all her decor. There was about 50 some cut outs there for sale.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great find mr. gris.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the headless horseman one in particular


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you _trying_ to lure me to the darkside, *Mr. Gris*? Those cutouts are great! I wouldn't have been able to resist either. The Headless Horseman is simply incredible. Again, can't wait to see how you use them.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Okay all I know is I was glad I was in a truck today because I stumbled onto a great yard sale. Now I am not one for plywood cutouts but well....when you see an 8ft Headless Horseman with a flaming pumpkin in his hand for 4.00 you just have to grab it!!! I also grabbed the witch gathering, some pumpkins and a couple house peakers (Frankie and Skeleton). I grabbed a few Christmas ones as well. In the end I filled the truck for $18.50. I think these will go well in my haunt for kids to take photos with in the driveway area.




OMG I made those cut outs last year!! $4 is a great price, the pattern alone was more than that!! GOod find! I found a box of bones today at a yardsale mixed in with a few stuff and I took everything else out and asked how much the box of bones was and they looked at me funny, sheesh some people eh!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

HL I think they said they had all the patterns in a box for like 1.00 for the whole box. It may have been 50 patterns I just bought the cutouts mabye I should have got those as well. 

BlueFrog the Darkside is comfy once you get use to it! HAHAHA I am doing a Nightmare Before Christmas scene so really the Horseman fits in as a Burton film I guess. And now that I think of it one of my tombstones says BEETLEJUICE. It will be a Burton Halloween this year!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice find !!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you are so lucky gris. i bought a scroll saw 2 years ago and a bunch of patterns, but haven't made any of them yet. that is one of my plans for this year. i love the ones you got. pod would love those. in a way, they are like blowmolds but wooden. man i wish i had found that. and i like all of them, but the witches best


----------



## vineyard_haunt (Jun 1, 2010)

This is my list of yard sale finds this year:

Aiwa 5.1 surround sound receiver- FREE!!!! 

2 KLH 3-way bookshelf speakers with 8'' woofer, 4'' mid 1'' tweeter- FREE!!!

2 4'' full range speakers- FREE!!!

1 12'' 300 watt powered subwoofer- FREE!!! and I have 1 from last year too

Talking Dougie Fir tree with aux input- FREE!!!

2 really creepy kid statues (should look great in my graveyard)- FREE!!! 

Aiwa 2 channel stereo receiver with two three way bookshelf speakers- $1.00

All this stuff works great too! The free stuff was usually left overs that people just wanted rid of. My sound SUCKED last year, that won't be the case this year. On top of this stuff, I still have my receiver and boom box from last year plus 2 more pairs of speakers and another 12'' sub.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Here are my 2 yard sale finds this weekend!!!

$2 for both of them !!! They are metal but flat because they are wall art.









$3 for this lil red guy!!! Can anyone tell me what it is. Its about a14inch talls, made of ceramic, looks like a yard statue but have no clue what the character its self is. Any clue !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

He is a Satyr a greek mythological creature. Think of Phil from Disneys Hercules or Narnia's Mr. Tummus figure. Those are friendly media versions of you statue. They were know to love pleasure like booze and ladies in the originals tales and I think they were companions of Pan if I recal.  Great Score!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The little red guy is Pan a Greek god.

PAN was the god of shepherds and flocks, of mountain wilds, hunting and rustic music. He wandered the hills and mountains of Arkadia playing his pan-pipes and chasing Nymphs. His unseen presence aroused feelings of panic in men passing through the remote, lonely places of the wilds.

The god was a lover of nymphs, who commonly fled from his advances. Syrinx ran and was transformed into a clump of reeds, out of which the god crafted his famous pan-pipes. Pitys escaped and was turned into a mountain fir, the god's sacred tree. Ekho spurned his advances and fading away left behind only her voice to repeat forever the mountain cries of the god.

Pan was depicted as a man with the horns, legs and tail of a goat, and with thick beard, snub nose and pointed ears. He was often appears in the retinue of Dionysos alongside the other rustic gods. Greeks in the classical age associated his name with the word pan meaning "all". However, it true origin lies in an old Arkadian word for rustic.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the Info on the lil red guy/Pan.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry I couldnt help with any info, but he sure is a freaky lil' guy. Great find!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

he looks like pan to me too. read the story-A Midsummers Night Dream-pan is a character in the story who causes mischief and is ordered to set it right. i have the comic book version. the story is written by william shakesphere and is a good comedy


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thrifty shoppers, I need your opinions on just how stupid (or smart) I was at Goodwill. I saw two matched dark purplish-burgundy bridesmaid dresses with black rose lacing, both NWT, for $10 each. I passed because they were a tad big for my mannequins, the strap style would not be flattering to their joints, and my colors are dark purple and black (but with roses). Well, I thought better of passing on them, on the grounds of "exactly when am I going to find matched dressed in dark almost-right colors that cheaply ever again", and when I returned the next day, they were both gone.

Will I kick myself forever for passing on these, or am I likely to find matched or nearly matched dresses in more suitable colors down the road? It's for 2011 so I at least will have some time.

Other than the dresses, I'm amassing a ton of stuff for this and next year. I even found a set of 7 Deadly Sins plaster plaques at this same Goodwill for just $1 each. Pictures of my latest hauls to follow. I can't wait to show off my flower girl's basket. I was going to cover a little cauldron in fabric but this is so much better than anything I could have made myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Bluefrog I feel your pain. I tossed up a board game at Salvation Army for 1.99 went home looked it up on ebay and it valued 150.00 used with 9 bids and hours left to go. I went back instantly and it was gone. I think it was called Dark Tower. I am still kicking myself and that was 3 weeks ago. I cant wait to see the pics of your other scores.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dang bluefrog, that sucks. i can feel your pain, been there, done that. or i buy it thinking it's worth money, and even though i didn't pay much for it, it's worth less than i paid. turns out it's a knock off


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh wow, B.F.! I know exactly what you're feeling right now. I suffered the same misery last year when I saw a really nice ground breaker at a garage sale. They wanted $5 for it, but I talked them down to $3.50. The only catch was they would only take cash. Unfortunately, I didn't have enough cash, so I told them I would run to the ATM and be right back to get it. I was gone less than 5 minutes, and they had already sold it for the whole $5. I was P.O.'d and sorely disappointed, but I learned a valuable lesson. Never, even go shopping without some cash!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Won't someone, somewhere, reassure me that I'll find another deal like the one I passed on? Please? 

I did hit a couple of garage sales today, and scored a pair of skull and crossbones mugs for $1 and a gorgeous purple floral centerpiece for my undead wedding for $5. All the latter needs is to replace the pink accent flowers with black and it will be good to go. The vase and flowers would be super expensive to buy individually so I was pretty psyched to buy it so cheaply.

(I know, I know, I need to take pictures of this stuff!)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

bluefrog you bought mugs with a skull face on them for a dollar a pair? I was offered a box full of clear red goblets, kinda like martini glasses, with that skull on them and a few solid colored skull goblets, a box full for $5. I didnt see myself using these but I wish I did. I have the peoples number in case they still have them I could give a call.
The links show what they looked like, mostly there were red goblets- 

http://seasonalreflections.com/holiday_decorations/image.php?productid=2116

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2987964437_75d93bd210.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow kitty, i've not seen the red goblets before. they are really cool


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I am so jealous of some of these finds. There haven't been any good yard sales around here. Just baby stuff.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Not much today, an old Disney record for $1 and a lantern for 50 cents :


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I just love the cat's expression in the photo above. 

Very little time to hunt this weekend, but even attending a smattering of rummage and estate sale turned up some small random accessory pieces that should be useful. Two nice witches' brooms and two decent swords for 50 cents each. A bunch of nice round silver party plates for $1 each. A gold belt for one of the costumes for 75 cents. Some candleholders I'll convert to gem holders for Greed for 25 to 50 cents each. Little knick knacks for free to a nickel apiece to give to the ToTs. That kind of stuff.

Best item is a handmade crushed velvet medieval style tunic that originally cost $65 for just $1. I have no idea which character will wear it but for that price I couldn't possibly have left it behind. I arrived fifteen minutes before the closing of a three-day rummage sale and found it sitting amongst a bunch of cheap junk, and it just so happened that the woman who checked me out was the donor. 

Oh! I almost forgot - perhaps because my mind is trying to block out the memory. I bought something at a different rummage sale (again, just before closing) that is so stunningly ugly that the cashier said to me "You don't really want that, do you?" The closest I can come to describing this ... object... is to compare it to a cupcake display stand made of wood, resin, and plastic that was intended for, as much as I choke to say it, decorative use. The edges are covered with metal trim. The tiers are covered with the cheapest imaginable plastic daisies and greenery, two incongruous sprigs of fake grapes with gold accents, and three 6" bisque bare-bottomed boys playing musical instruments. For 50 cents, I simply couldn't leave without it. Bless the cashier for pointing out its imperfections (as though anything about it were perfect...) and trying to tamp the peeling edges back into place, saying "Maybe you could glue this back." I have some ideas how I'll customize and incorporate it into the display, but mostly I couldn't resist the challenge presented by this awe-inspiring atrocity against good taste.

I just know I'm going to regret passing on a stunning high-necked, long-sleeved wedding gown for $25. It was perfect for a Beloved or on a mannequin with some imperfections but I just couldn't justify it right now. I hate being broke. 

As for the earlier comments regarding my mugs, I love the red plastic ones shown in the pictures and bought a bunch of them last year from Walgreens. The ones I bought for 50 cents each are white ceramic coffee mugs with black skull and crossbones decoration on them. (I know, I know, take pictures.... but not of the ugly thing, because my camera might break itself in protest)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i want to see the ugly thing the most.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

please, please post a pic of the ugly thing....................please


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

ROFL. Why did I just know you guys would want to see this ... thing? I just know that some family somewhere was relieved to be able to get it out of view by donating it after a grandparent moved on.

Although the camera hides many of its imperfections and is unable to capture the musty smell, here it is:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Bobzilla awesome Disney Record!! I found Disneys Halloween Treat the VHS for .50 this weekend as well as another giant pumpkin blowmold and a tall resin garden pillar somewhat greek style. The pillar I will make into a grave with mabye a stone head or bust mounted on top. The blowmold was 2.00 and the pillar was a freebie


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i had the record till my granddaughter broke it recently. dang. gris, how do you keep finding all these blow molds. [grumbling] and blue frog, that is very pretty, why do you think it's the ugly thing? it just needs some fingers and toes set on it.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

5 dollar 8-arm chandelier...cant wait to get started on this one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so garden, what are your plans for it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

I gave my new pumpkin a makeover so it did not look like its twin I already own. It needed paint so I figured why not spiff it up a bit.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

LOL, thanks for posting the pic Blue! that thing has tons of potential!!!! NICE


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> so garden, what are your plans for it?



No Clue. Only spose to be 83 today, so maybe I'll go outside and tinker a bit. These hot-not-even-summer days are sucking the inspiration right outta me


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Any word yet on that odd brass decoration?
I am really intrigued by it!

I got a bin of stuff from a friend from work, need to look inside and see what is in there, it is completely full. There is a dancing mummy with a mic that sings, a tall white candle, a bat metal basket, a ceramic ghost candy dish, a blucky, a large kitchen type witch (I have a smaller one) 2 grocery bags of paper tablecloths and 2 boxes of orange lights! And that is just the stuff that wasn't in the bin!
All for free!
I am waiting for this weekend to take my time and pull everything out to look at.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i went to a garage sale and got this for $5.00.
a sign that reads-warning turn back now
4 plastic tombstones
2 glow in the dark ghosts
a red bottle and a blue bottle
a string of pumpkin lights
2 cauldrons
2 bats
a casper candy bucket
2 plastic arm bones
a row of skeletons
and a chain link


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! Some great finds people. You've not got a hope in Hell of finding anything here in England even close to your stuff. Or anything Halloween themed at all for that matter. I plan on loading up when I fly home to Canada for a visit in October!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Hallo Great find!!!!! I hit the sales today and found this awesome blowmold for $1.00!!!!!! I hope the weekend has continued success for everyone.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> i went to a garage sale and got this for $5.00.
> a sign that reads-warning turn back now
> 4 plastic tombstones
> 2 glow in the dark ghosts
> ...


Great buy.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks guys. i was real excited about the bat on the left, i don't have him. the bat on the right i have, but someone cut this one open and shoved lights out his eyes. looks kind of tacky. the 2 bottles i put labels on already. love them!

gris, i swear, you do have the luck in blowmolds. sniff, i use to have the most. i love the one you just found. i don't have that one. and for $1.00. SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Hallo Great find!!!!! I hit the sales today and found this awesome blowmold for $1.00!!!!!! I hope the weekend has continued success for everyone.


how tall is that?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

good score yet agaub Nr Gris 

And hallorenescene , your buy for $5, pure awesome! The tombstones and bat alone to me are worth $5, but you scored more for that, great job!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Oct31 he is 36 inches tall just a beast of a blowmold! Also he is really wide still lights up and has great color. I picked up his brother a couple weeks back hence my avatar picture for 2.00. Now if I could just locate the other one with the black cat rubbing on him I would have my own ghostly trio


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Oct31 he is 36 inches tall just a beast of a blowmold! Also he is really wide still lights up and has great color. I picked up his brother a couple weeks back hence my avatar picture for 2.00. Now if I could just locate the other one with the black cat rubbing on him I would have my own ghostly trio


and does the ghost hold a pumpkin with the black cat on the bottom? because i remember finding that one by the curb


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes thats the one Oct31!! So did you leave it curbside or did you save it from a horrible fate?


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i saved it also with a christmas santa and a candle blowmold


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

*Goodies!*

How's a pick-up load of Haunted goodies for $120 sound? That's right, I hadn't really been moved by the spirit yet, but on a whim searched CL Friday and found this batch someone was parting with. Lots of Skelly's, bunches of bones, Gravestones, a pile of rats, bats & spiders, JOL's, some animated items including kicking legs, fog machines, strobe lights, 5 CD's and a CD player, masks..... Way too much to list. The box of the truck was full of boxes & bins and the kids sat with skelly's in their laps on the way home. I think I'm getting in the spirit.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

NICE!!! Lucky you ..some really expensive items in that bunch


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Thats the big haul!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you hit the mother load. nice items alright. that vampire and the kicking legs i would love to score. in the 1st picture and the 4th picture, what is the item sitting among all the pumpkin pails. i can't quite make it out. you're going to have fun laying all that out for halloween.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice finds !!!
Found a few things...... 
Talking parrot $10









Two of these hanging lights for $2










Solar candle 50 cents










Crab thingy 50 cents


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bob, i love that parrot, it looks very lifelike. and your crab thingy would work great in a pirate theme. everything is a nice find actually.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks! The thing in the middle of the pumpkin pails is a little lighted blowmold of three skulls stacked and a hat on the top skull. I've never seen one before.








Sweet snag on the parrot Bob. I almost bought one of those new a year ago at Sam's. They were selling for $50 then. I've been watching for one on and off since. Seems like I remember you could program those to have custom talking routines. Very fun!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mikon, that's what i thought it was. i've never seen one like that before. it's the first time i've seen a creepy blowmold. does it have a date on it? it's really very nice.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

I've looked it over from top to bottom and don't see any kind of a date. The base has a bright orange piece glued on for the electrical and if I were to guess, I'd bet it came from one of those lighted JOL's at some point. It does appear to be a little older but who knows. All of the items in this cash had been stored in a barn for some time. Sadly it also lookes like the brown paint on the front was added later too. Under the edges of the overspray the faces on the skulls have some fairly detailed painting.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

great haul mikon


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

hallorenescene That bat you got looks like the sameone that I scored a week ago.
Mr Gris sweet blowmold. No luck this weekend was camping so missed yardsales 
And Mikon Awsome Haul !!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice finds, everyone! What a great way to buy Halloween Decor!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Bobzila love the lanterns!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally got home a grouped them together as best I could. I have christmas mixed in so please dont hold it against me, lol. Id figured this was about $120 total. I now have bags full of strand lights, yay, and a big bag of random fabric, theres black fur in there so I can start on an animated wolf soon. 

Most of everything works fine, with the exception of the big snowman- he "kinda" danced when I bought him but now he only moves his mouth and sings. One black light just flickers. I love the little fake "fire" wood stack, its vintage and Im thinking that it can be replicated easy enough to make something even bigger- bigger "flames" and the Christmas carol animatronic, the lamp post has a flame light 

The metal bird cage is rusted but I think once I give a new paint job it will look awesome. I just have to decide on the coloring, there are roses attached to it also. 

My kittehs had to make a cameo because everytime I tried moving them for pics they were right back where I didnt want them so they are photobombing, especially Jack, lol.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i like the inflatable spider and rising the grave kitty

man i bet the snowman would be the same price of all that


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow kittyvibe! Great haul! Congrats! I love the Reaper that rises from the grave from Spirit...can you use him outside?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks! Im planning to put the spider on the roof, where all the real spiders Im experiencing in the house seem to be coming from, lol. 

The snowman works but doesnt move his head very well if at all mostly, he stopped doing his dance moves and only can sing. I need to test him with a wireless mic because he does have that feature, like the witches, where you can talk and his mouth moves, or you can play a cd with a story on it and plug that into him and he will move his mouth along with the words. He was $15.

The rising from the grave guy is said to be an outside prop but if its going to rain best to bring it inside. That or I redress him with some rainproof fabric lining inside his gown. 

The christmas tree is fiber optic and was $3, but the spinner for the colors wont spin anymore, if anyone knows how to fix something like that let me know, its currently stuck on the green and white part of the disc. :/

Surprisingly, I was really happy to get the dirty fence pieces. I did the squeal of delight when I got them for a $1 total.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*kittyvibe*, I am envious of a couple of your rats (that _I_, of all people, do not have!) and your firelogs, but most of all of your gorgeous real kitties!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

wow, very nice score!


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, I thought I did well... A projector and some nice black lights! Nice job KV!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> Any word yet on that odd brass decoration?
> I am really intrigued by it!
> 
> I got a bin of stuff from a friend from work, need to look inside and see what is in there, it is completely full. There is a dancing mummy with a mic that sings, a tall white candle, a bat metal basket, a ceramic ghost candy dish, a blucky, a large kitchen type witch (I have a smaller one) 2 grocery bags of paper tablecloths and 2 boxes of orange lights! And that is just the stuff that wasn't in the bin!
> ...


Too much rain this weekend, supposed to rain until Wed, so only got to one yard sale. They did have a stuffed toy witch but too cutesy, we stopped for the Greco Pack N Play playpen/bassinet they had out. Snatched it up for $50! Those things are $130 brand new! Our dtr is very excited! She is due in December. But between the yard work we had to do, the rain and Father's Day I didn't get a chance to do anything Halloween related.
But it was still a great weekend!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

kittyvibe what an awesome stack of new goodies. I love the snowman and the reaper guy. There is so much to look at in there!!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I LOVE The "Phantom Flame Cauldron" and the Animatronic Carolers. How much were each item?


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> thanks! Im planning to put the spider on the roof, where all the real spiders Im experiencing in the house seem to be coming from, lol.
> 
> The snowman works but doesnt move his head very well if at all mostly, he stopped doing his dance moves and only can sing. I need to test him with a wireless mic because he does have that feature, like the witches, where you can talk and his mouth moves, or you can play a cd with a story on it and plug that into him and he will move his mouth along with the words. He was $15.
> 
> ...



It's probably melted in place from excessive light; is the bulb close to the colour wheel?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I pm'd ya but in case anyone else was wondering the carolers were $2 and the flaming skull cauldron thingy was no more than $5, maybe it was $3, but definitely no more than $5.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*bats*



bouncerbudz said:


> hallorenescene That bat you got looks like the same one that I scored a week ago.
> And Mikon Awsome Haul !!!



that's what i thought. i love him, can't believe i scored him. i was drooling when i saw yours. wouldn't mind scoring the other one you got too.

kitty, nice haul. i used my candy canes in my hansel and gretal theme haunt last year. i think you got tiny tim and bob cratchet from a christmas carrol there. my sister has one of those grave risers and she says the kids love it. a big hit. you got a nice rat pack there. i like the one with the white belly. boy, you got every haunters dream there. nice job

your cats are georgous. the one must be a mixture-persian himalayian siamese.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hallorenescene, thank you for the compliments :3 The one kitteh you described is a doll faced ragdoll/himmy/persian and her name is Babykat because shes pretty tiny. She looks like a little alien when shes wet for her baths, lol. 

The other one is a boy and his name is Pumpkin Jack.

The rat with a white belly has blinking red eyes, it has a blow mold appearance. Ive never seen anything like it before, the furry attacking rat is now my third of this style, Ill have a rat army yet, lol. 

I need bats now, Ive seen some taxidermy ones on ebay that look cool, especially since they were alive at some point, and not much more expensive than buying fake/rubber ones. Most are pretty small though. 

The candy canes I found them not perfect because of the white on them turning yellow, but for .50 a box I couldnt pass them up. Im trying to make a candy cane theme out there for Christmas. I may paint over the white with glitter or something to cover the yukky yellowing.

Everyone is doing so well with their sales, I think this will probably be it for me for awhile. Party City told me their Halloween stuff is coming June 30th.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Your cats are beautiful! We have an orange tabby named Pumpkin and a big black 22 pounder named Moonshadow, but nobody uses the moon anymore.

I have never thought of taxidermy bats, wow, now I've got to check out ebay! LOL I have a couple dozen of the rubber dollar ones that you get from Walgreens. I will be hanging them from all over the ceiling form my vampire themed party.

If you glitter the candy canes use the translucent kind if you are planning to have them lit otherwise you might just be blacking out the white stripe area. Maybe try it out on a couple down near the bottom where it won't be seen.

And thanks for the tip on Party City, the closest one is an hour from me, but next time we go to Busch Gardens maybe can make a quickie stop!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ishwish, thank you! I love tubby kittehs, Moonshadow= BFK (big fat kitty  cute nickname to use, hehe  

The canes are clear red with solid white (that turned yellow) , I was thinking of felting them at first but they will get just as dirty outside anyway, so glitter or straight up repaint. Maybe a holographic or pearlecent glitter? 

I see your in FL  Im prolly 15-20 mins to BG. The one PC that told me about the end of June was on South Dale Mabry. I want to save up for the new Harry Potter exhibit at Universal, it looks epic!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

A Buddy pick these up at a yard sale for me this weekend. He thought they would look great in the pumpkin patch with the unique faces. I just love them!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, you better keep that buddy around, those are cute and will look great with your pumpkin patch


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the faces they are so cool! They almost have a tribal appearance to them.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> A Buddy pick these up at a yard sale for me this weekend. He thought they would look great in the pumpkin patch with the unique faces. I just love them!


wow, these are awesome! I really do like this style of pumpkins too, easy keepers in FL


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

kittyvibe said:


> Ishwish, thank you! I love tubby kittehs, Moonshadow= BFK (big fat kitty  cute nickname to use, hehe
> 
> The canes are clear red with solid white (that turned yellow) , I was thinking of felting them at first but they will get just as dirty outside anyway, so glitter or straight up repaint. Maybe a holographic or pearlecent glitter?
> 
> I see your in FL  Im prolly 15-20 mins to BG. The one PC that told me about the end of June was on South Dale Mabry. I want to save up for the new Harry Potter exhibit at Universal, it looks epic!


That is probably the one we went to last time we did. We have season passes to BG, hope to get down there for some water rides soon! 
Waiting on the Universal passes until the HP hype dies down a bit, heard it is a complete zoo. Don't like to go there when it is so crowded so will get passes when ready to head over, and they will last longer before they run out that way too! We are dying to see it! Let our passes lapse last year and I am jonesing seriously badly. LOL

I would still test the glitter or holographic (tape?) on a small section near the bottom before going all out, just in case. 

I live 70 miles, give or take, north of Tampa. Did you know that we are having a Make and Take in Ocala for the Florida haunters? Everyone is invited! We are making bleeding tombstones. It is this Saturday (6/26). Would absolutely love it if you could come. DocTerrorEyes is hosting it. He is great!

Fat kitties are cool, but hard to carry around!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> I would still test the glitter or holographic (tape?) on a small section near the bottom before going all out, just in case.
> 
> I live 70 miles, give or take, north of Tampa. Did you know that we are having a Make and Take in Ocala for the Florida haunters? Everyone is invited! We are making bleeding tombstones. It is this Saturday (6/26). Would absolutely love it if you could come. DocTerrorEyes is hosting it. He is great!
> 
> Fat kitties are cool, but hard to carry around!



Now thats a good idea! I could get the sticker tape like what we wrapped our batons with and use that, quick and simple! /bonks self 
Great idea! 

I was invited to the Ocala make n take, and would absolutely love to attend. An easily overheating car + painting countertops among other household repairs renders me unable to attend. /sad panda

I want to make a bleeding tombstone, lol, in fact I need to make many tombstones, .

your comment about fat kittehs made me LOL. =^-^=


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Another Halloween Blowmold find today. The yard sales are in full swing!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*IshWitch*, I believe I've found the origin and function of the mystery piece you inquired about earlier. It is a ritual object made for the Innsmouth tourist trade, intended to drive antique dealers to madness!  I used to deal in antiques and know a lot of current and former dealers and collectors. Every single one of them is intrigued by it and not a one remembers seeing anything like it. I'm having wicked fun. 

Check out its new ceramic companion, found at a Goodwill store for $3. Unlike the mystery piece, it's a almost certainly a new(ish) object inspired by an old form, but I love it just the same. 

Black matte spray paint has totally transformed the "ugly thing." Even I can scarcely believe it's the same object. I still need to handpaint the trim and then I'll show it off the to forum.

Garage sale-ing has been very good to me lately, including a couple of new mannequins (one pregnant!), about five dozen dark washy purple roses for my bridal party, some funeral-style flower urns, assorted nice jewelry, and other odds and ends. I've really got to stop shopping and start building, but with the finds coming so fast and so cheaply it's hard not to prevent myself from going to the next garage sale... and the next .... and the next.

Oh, and *Mr. Gris* and *hallorenescene*, you two have hexed me with blowmolds. Suddenly they're _everywhere_. Big ones, little ones, garage sales, thrift stores, you name it .... I can't escape them! Fortunately they've almost all been Christmas-themed, and none as irresistable as my Santa mouse.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Bluefrog they will get you sooner or later! I love this scarecrow he reminds me of the good old Halloween Days. Plus I think he may have inspired Trick or Treat the movie as he is very Sam like 

I really like the new find you have as well Bluefrog!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, sounds like you've had some really good luck. like what you've found. wish i would have your luck in finding the blowmolds though. i went to a yard sale today and there was a santa sitting in the garage, but it wasn't for sale. i'm not big into christmas stuff so i didn't mind. just wish i could find a pumpkin boy or something. gris, i have noticed your pumpkins have eyebrows, none of mine do.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here's my yardsale find from yesterday. $2.00


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooo yay, looky all the goodies Hallorenescene  And the blowmolds are so cool but you dont see them too much down by me.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Heaven... I'm in heaven, And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak....

The Craigslist ad included a single, tantalizing entry: Opera costumes. The seller was a delightful elderly woman who collects some of the same childhood toys I do. The costumes were from her performing days as a returning student at the Art Institute of Chicago. We hit it off. I came home with a staggering array of stuff for $61, including


King's costume
Brown woman's dress costume
AMAZING Jester's costume
Blond wig
Two military hats (authentic)
A gas mask and some kind of hazmat mask (both authentic)
Professor's neck sash
Hoop skirt
And more I can't even think of at the moment


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mr gris you are having alot of luck finding the blow molds.They look cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you know blue frog we're going to ask for pictures. lol. i am especially interested in seeing the jestures costume


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

Bluefrog and Hallo you found some neat stuff!! I needed a truck to bring back all the dirt cheap finds today. Lots of Christmas and Halloween. Here is the Halloween haul I got the blowmold and all pumpkins for $3.75!!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Gris, it seems your luck is inversely proportionate to my own. Not only has there been no activity on the local Craigslist, but I had the following misadventure:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/90785-looking-fonts.html


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I really need to start visiting yard & garage sales! Glad to see all you lucky individuals find some great decor/props! Best of luck on all your searches!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, how many halloween blowmolds does that make now? and what is amazing is i don't think any of ours are the same. lol


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

gris i got the same 6 pumpkins stacked at a yardsale last for around $3 bucks you got a great deal


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I always love to see what Mr Gris gets, he is so lucky


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Well that luck you spoke about Kittyvibe it just magnified itself. I took a cruise into the mountain area of my fair county and stumbled upon a Sunday yard sale a nice couple was having. I found a 5ft Gemmy Dancing Singing skeleton in perfect condition for sale in its original box!!! Actually better then its original condition as they owned a bridal boutique and fitted him to a real tux jacket. They have the original jacket, all the plugs, microphone and stereo connection all included in the box. The skeleton was only used once indoors in their display window for a week and he is flawless. Here is the kicker make sure you are seated.....I paid $10.00!!!!!!!!! I am playing with it now and he is so cooooooool! One question for all Gemmy owners though is what do I need to do to retract the legs and make him stand 5ft? I do not want to pull on the wrong thing and break him.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Well that luck you spoke about Kittyvibe it just magnified itself. I took a cruise into the mountain area of my fair county and stumbled upon a Sunday yard sale a nice couple was having. I found a 5ft Gemmy Dancing Singing skeleton in perfect condition for sale in its original box!!! Actually better then its original condition as they owned a bridal boutique and fitted him to a real tux jacket. They have the original jacket, all the plugs, microphone and stereo connection all included in the box. The skeleton was only used once indoors in their display window for a week and he is flawless. Here is the kicker make sure you are seated.....I paid $10.00!!!!!!!!! I am playing with it now and he is so cooooooool! One question for all Gemmy owners though is what do I need to do to retract the legs and make him stand 5ft? I do not want to pull on the wrong thing and break him.


Remove packaging Pins from the base. Lay the figure on its base. Put your hands on its shoulders, gently and quickly push down, and it should "pop" to full height. If it does not go to full height, gently pull it upwards. Hope this helps! By the way, some of these can be stuborn! I have a Singing Santa Clause from Gemmy, and it takes almost half an hour to get him standing, because one of the springs in the base sticks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks He is full height now!!!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I never find anything good at yard sales. Sometimes I have a dream that I find something awesome then I wake up and realize I don't.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Very cool find Mr Gris!! I never find anything like this at garage sales either.. but I'm happy that some people do. Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks everybody!! This is the first Gemmy figure I have seen at a yard sale so I was pretty suprised.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

cool skelly


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creepy, you are so funny. with me i dream of finding a goldmine, but then it would probably turn to a nightmare. no money. lol. gris, i love your skelly. i have a pirate that's simalar. when you store him, just gently push down on his shoulders and he should go back down. this guy is sooooo coooooooool! this is even better than a blowmold. because blowmolds we both know if we look we eventually score. but the skelly you would never expect to find. i was thinking, i have been collecting blowmolds for 13 years now, and i have 23. that's almost 2 a year on the average.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice score!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great find!!!! I never find great Halloween items at sales, I find great items just not Halloween*


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Not had too much success finding halloween props and decor at garage sales but I did find this at one yesterday at a rummage sale ... everything was half the marked price and this was marked $5 ... I thought it was a great score at $2.50



















Will go great with my reaper this year... one question : should I leave it as is, worse for wear and rusty or try to clean it up a bit ?


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Herman Secret said:


> Not had too much success finding halloween props and decor at garage sales but I did find this at one yesterday at a rummage sale ... everything was half the marked price and this was marked $5 ... I thought it was a great score at $2.50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it as it is.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good score, leave it as it is


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree, leave it as it is. It looks cool!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr Gris color me envy green! I gotta move to wherever you are, lol. People down here want a goldmine for mostly trash. I cant believe some peoples audacity, O.O you got a great find!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

out of curiosity gris, at what time in the day did you hit this garage sale? just curious as to how into the day this treasure sat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Hallo thats what is so crazy about the find. I was there Sunday afternoon around 2 and it was a two day sale that started Saturday. The sale was out in the hills about 18 miles from town so there was not alot of shopping traffic.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so jealous of everyone's great garage sale finds...I NEVER find anything that great. Last year I did find some fantastic candle holders and a few jars/bottles, but other than that I was SOL. This year has been a bummer so far too, but I'm going to keep trying!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i was in my attic puting some stuff up and i remembered i was gunna post pics of my curbies and i got my bb curve and took a pic. sorry theirs only one i was gunna get more but their was a 2 inch spider running around my feet so i ran down my ghost with the cat and pumpkin i spray painted the pumpkin florecent orange so it looks alittle funky and this little pumpkin


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

There just aren't alot of yard sales around here this year. I think it's cause we're having record breaking heat for TN right now.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

its 90 degrees here.

i have more curbies but its too hot up in the attic


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Its 90 degrees here but I press on


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

so gris that is the ghost you were talking about?
it was funny the people i got it from it was inside the recycleing bin with the bottles and cans and stuff


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

october, that is an adorable ghost. so the coworker that was going to go garage saling and keeping an eye for me, she ended up in the hospital. we don't know to much yet. only that she went in with chest pains yesterday, and they haven't released her yet. hope she's okay


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

the heat wont stop us here in Fl, lol. My outside thermometer has been at or just above 100 for at least the past 2 months, not to mention the humidity is killer. >< The heats a %^&), but we still trudge on for the treasure hunts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

October that is totally the one I was thinking of!! Awesome find in a recycle bin! This weekend I actually found my first 2 curbside blowmolds in the backwoods of my county. They are Christmas and work perfect since I try to go big for both Holidays. I totaled 9 blowmolds, 9 pumpkins and the Gemmy Skeleton this weekend spending jsut over $20 for all of it. I wonder what next weekend will bring?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, i so want your luck. dang if you aren't good. hope you have more luck. kitty, here we are complaining about our heat, and i've been to fl. and we're nothing compared to you as for humidity and heat. i don't think we've passed the 90 mark here.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

their was also this cool old santa clause and a candle that i havent seen


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

I found these figures at a yard sale this weekend. $10 for all 3 and they all work. The heads and arms move. Not sure what I'm gonna do with them at the moment, but I am sure I can think of something ... Muh ha ha haaa!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hire, those are cool. i think i have a young girl that would go with that set


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

What I am really looking for is a "angel" figure that is similar to the ones I found but she is wearing a long gown.

Would look great all "gothed-out" in a cemetery.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Bluefrog and Hallo you found some neat stuff!! I needed a truck to bring back all the dirt cheap finds today. Lots of Christmas and Halloween. Here is the Halloween haul I got the blowmold and all pumpkins for $3.75!!


I LOVE these! what a great find! I would fill my whole garden with these given the chance! 

BW


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hirez00 said:


> What I am really looking for is a "angel" figure that is similar to the ones I found but she is wearing a long gown.
> 
> Would look great all "gothed-out" in a cemetery.


kyyaaaa! you got the elf in that batch of animated figures! 

I have 3 of those elves from my mom and I have been looking online to buy more and they are consistently going for over $50 an up up up this past year.

I wouldnt do anything to change the elf, he is valuable. Im trying to collect those but at $50 or more each I have yet to buy a single piece to go with my animateds.  

I would barf if I saw the elf "customized", though I would like to see the santa and mrs. claus customized for a goth look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Britishwitch I am the same way!! I was originally building a 50 pumpkin patch display for my haunt this year but I am at 59 already...oops  Mabye I will do 100 if the yard sales keep my going.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*I picked up this baby from next door 2 years ago.*














*Score! he was only $15, he's a tall lad, 20ft tall*


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I am not a big fan of inflatables, BUT that is one cool pumpkin figure!
Nice score HDA.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hda, nice price. i'm not a big fan of inflatables either, but just the size alone grabs you to attention. nice score


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow hes very cool!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

halloweendarkangel said:


> *I picked up this baby from next door 2 years ago.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love it and great price too


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Why does he look like he wants to pound someone into the ground!!!? He is so cool!! I am excited its yard sale friday tomorrow!!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

That's seriously kewl, October 31!


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

hirez00 said:


> My wife and I were having a yard sale today ... and this lady came by that knows I like Halloween and she said "I just was at a yard sale where a guy was selling a corpsed out skeleton that was used in Terminator 2 and he wants $50 bucks for it". I thought she was talking about the terminator endoskeleton at first .... but she said she would take me there right away to see it. So we hopped in her car and she drove me about 5 blocks and there this was ... as you can see it is not the endo skeleton, but it was a corpsed bucky and the guy even had the COA (certificate of authenticity) and it was in fact "screen used" in Terminator 2 and it had been in his garage for 20 years.
> 
> I offered him $40 cuz that is all I had in my pocket and he accepted. I needs minor repair, but overall, from a yard sale find ... I think I scored. Honestly, I couldn't care less that it was used in Terminator 2. It will look great in my home haunt.


Now that is a find. Congrats on that.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Why does he look like he wants to pound someone into the ground!!!? He is so cool!! I am excited its yard sale friday tomorrow!!


i didnt find him halloweendarkangel did


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

3rd week still no Halloween props at the yard sales. Looks like some great scores out there!


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

todays yardsale day lets see what we find today..


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's my latest thrift store find, 15 bucks and everything works on her. She says four different phrases. You should have see the looks I got as I was walking through the thrift store and then out to my car with her in my arms...priceless. The mouth movement is a bit loud (clicking) but I can fix that with a little foam. Best find of the last couple years. here's a little video of her in normal light and under a couple of different color lights including black light.

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/halloweeen_files/halloween.wmv


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

the link doesnt work


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Just got a beat-up Charlie McCarthy ventriloquist dummy.  Earlier this summer, I got some old wooden blocks, to spell out MURDER!


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

october31 said:


> the link doesnt work


Don't know what's wrong the link is right and it works on other forums??


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The Man said:


> Don't know what's wrong the link is right and it works on other forums??


Link doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Works for me. That Bride is a STEAL for $15. I was ready to shell out over $100 last year at Michaels for her, but I never, because the clicking sound her mouth made just turned me from her. I wish I could find her for $15 though


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Works for me. That Bride is a STEAL for $15. I was ready to shell out over $100 last year at Michaels for her, but I never, because the clicking sound her mouth made just turned me from her. I wish I could find her for $15 though


I know the clicking sound is pretty bad. I figure for 15 bucks I can either fix the problem and have a nice animated prop or brake her trying and have a nice static prop. If I mess her up I will hot-wire the eyes to glow and use her in my graveyard anyway. Heck the head is worth the 15 dollars I paid for it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like $15.00 was a good deal for something i can't see. lol.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

Lets try again...

www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/halloween.wmv


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the man, she's very cool. i've seen her before and she wasn't cheap. you got a wonderful prop for a great price. yeah, her mouth does make a bit of noise, but maybe you can quiet her down. good score


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

The Man said:


> Lets try again...
> 
> www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/halloween.wmv


$15 !?!?! Good find! I never get that lucky

Is it her eyes that make the sound? For $15 I wouldn't care what sound it made.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The Man said:


> I know the clicking sound is pretty bad. I figure for 15 bucks I can either fix the problem and have a nice animated prop or brake her trying and have a nice static prop. If I mess her up I will hot-wire the eyes to glow and use her in my graveyard anyway. Heck the head is worth the 15 dollars I paid for it.


Last year someone on the forum came up with this fix which I used as well. Basically you prop the mouth open, she used a key, put clear silicone on the teeth. After it dries no more clicking. Here is a picture to give you the idea. It is very easy to fix.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

No fair! No FaIr! NO FAIR!!!!! <<throwing herself on the floor, kicking>> lol Nice find! I'll give ya 30 for her


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Some summer finds....








[/IMG]


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

grr the link doesnt work still what is the prop called so i can google it the man?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been avoiding the local flea market for fear of what it would do to my wallet. Today, I succumbed to the sight of oceans of vendors. OMG, even starting three hours after opening and walking through only half of it (too hot to do more), I came back with boxloads of stuff. 

For $5 I got a great little plastic skeleton in a plastic dome that appears to have been made as a tie-in for an anatomy book. Another $2 yielded a huge bag of bling for my treasure chest. $15 at a booth operated by someone who resells the contents of storage lockers bought me over 20 carnivale-type masks, a big bag of glue sticks, two real stethoscopes, a big string of fake garlic, and a terrific over-the-top black beaded hair comb. 

Even though I'm crying over missing out on a $5 pair of mannequin legs that were exactly what I need for the pregnant torso sitting in my garage, I'm smiling through my tears


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I found these at yard sales over the last two Saturdays


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

what we got from a yard sale we hit yesterday. 








never seen this doll before she talks spooky halloween phrases








we got 6 different gravestones that they made. I plan of redoing them a little








a pile of skeletons, chin-up anamatronic works. and spray paint that matches the gravestones. also picked up 5 cheaper store gravestones








the butcher which is a butler with the breathing bladder he works








been wanting this mummy for a couple of years. also got a heads up harry and this pin head home made doll head 








the bride that someone took the head and made the whole body for. there was also cobewebs and rats and spiders . OH and pvc pipe with holes already drilled for the fog to flow thru.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice find, TinefromFlorida!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*whichypoo*, WOW!!!!!!!! What an amazing find. Was it a home haunter who decided to give up the hobby, or ...? I am madly in love with that doll. I've never seen her before either. I would buy one of those in a heartbeat.

I feel compelled to be nosey: what did you have to pay for those treasures?!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! Some great finds.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Whichipoo, how much for all that goodies?!!! Great score!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> *whichypoo*, WOW!!!!!!!! What an amazing find. Was it a home haunter who decided to give up the hobby, or ...? I am madly in love with that doll. I've never seen her before either. I would buy one of those in a heartbeat.


Yes it was a home haunter that had to move They lost there home but the good thing is that we helped them and they are coming to the halloween party this year to see there babies. The doll is cool has about 5 sayings like (I wouldn't go in there)
her eyes glow green when she talks.


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

whichypoo said:


> what we got from a yard sale we hit yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got all that from one sale? I would have cried tears of joy hahaha! I need to hit a sale like that!!!! If you don't mind me asking what did you have to give for all of it?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

osenator said:


> Whichipoo, how much for all that goodies?!!! Great score!


they only asked for 160 but we gave them more and then he threw in some torch fluid and as we were leaving he came up with a medusa statue so awesome


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

does anybody know anything about the doll??


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

inafromidaho good score love all the pumpkins


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Wow Witchy, I would have been all choked up as I gave them the money if I ever came across a sale like that. You scored huge.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

tinafromidaho said:


> Wow Witchy, I would have been all choked up as I gave them the money if I ever came across a sale like that. You scored huge.


I did I did thats why we gave them more than they asked. and One good thing about throwing a halloween party you can invite people that you run into on these sales.. we hit a big one last years also and the guy and his son came to the party had a great time and enjoyed seeing what we did with his things and how we put them in with our stuff. The one thing he said was its great to know there loved and I can come vist them


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Tommorrow, Theres this new Indoor Flea Market Place opening called "Batman's Bargains". They sell alot of VHS movies, and tomorrow he said that he will bring in his Horror Collection of 1000 VHS tapes, all at $1 each, so I might splurge a little.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hellskitchenete, nice score. i have 5 or 6 talking dolls. i love them
bluefrog, some nice scores there but that sucks you missed out on those legs
wow tin, very awesome stuff. those little cages can be used lots of different ways
witchiepoo, nice score, i love that doll
horror, wish you luck. $ for horror movies is sweet


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

great scores everyone! That shrouded mummy was the one that got away . I was literally standing next to this at $50 at the store and didnt have enough money. >< Couldnt talk my mom into it either, we had just made a ton of purchases and this was the last halloween store we went to.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

witchypoo thats awesome.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

thehorrorfinatic hey what did you get in videos? 
kittyvibe I had that same problem never could get my hands on him.. well not for less than the almost 200 he was going for and I wasn't paying that much.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i went to goodwill, and even though i had told myself--no more creafts, dang if i don't pick up 3 more. $1.00 each. the christmas pole i will make 2 and one will be used for halloween. orange and black with some cute little pumpkins around the base. a skinny witch doll and a witch head. i also picked up a bag of wooden dolls to be made, and their clothes for a $1.00.
i didn't post them because they're not halloween related. although they could be


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The Man said:


> Lets try again...
> 
> www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/halloween.wmv


She is awesome prop.I thought I got a good buy for 50.00.
I just ordered the how-to-haunt your house book two which has a tut in their for making her look better.From the pic on the website it looks like a different prop.Mine is still boxed but I am planning on redoing her when my book arrives.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

october31 said:


> grr the link doesnt work still what is the prop called so i can google it the man?


Here she is YouTube- Gemmy Donna Headless Bride Animated


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great finds everyone.still baby clothes around here.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> She is awesome prop.I thought I got a good buy for 50.00.
> I just ordered the how-to-haunt your house book two which has a tut in their for making her look better.From the pic on the website it looks like a different prop.Mine is still boxed but I am planning on redoing her when my book arrives.


Halloween71, I'm planing on getting that book but haven't yet. let me know if it's the same prop (in the book) has I have have, would make me get the book sooner.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Here she is YouTube- Gemmy Donna Headless Bride Animated


cool i can hear the clicking people were talking about.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my finds today


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Good find. I think that you can buy those balls in a set of 100 at walmart now for $10 now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Sidnami HAHAHAHA! I was thinking it just didnt write it  Hallo cool finds and everyone else these are great scores! I really like the bride she is sweet! Today I found another stack of blowmolds for my Christmas Display but not alot Halloween stuff stood out. Oh well tomorrow is another day.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL! We have characters here in the HF! Love it! lol!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

I just picked up a Howdy Doody 30" Ventriloquist Doll In Tote New for a $1. the tote looks like it has been through hell and back but the doll itself is perfect !!! Any suggests on how to display him? 

This is what I got, until i get a picture of him.

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-HOWDY-DOODY-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aa5c182e


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

well i personally find those dummys to be creepy as hell!!!! I would have to 'fix' him. make him a little more distressed and pale and dirty. then i would probably see what i could do to get him to stand on his own. maybe one of those doll stands like for china dolls? and most definetly some blood work on his mouth and hands.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bouncer, you got an awesome find. i paid around $5.00 for a naked one. i have about 5 or 6 different dolls. you could put him on ebay and make a coulpe of bucks. he is in such good shape, don't mess him up. it's hard to find them so nice. display him, but keep the box. what a treasure he is.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm with *Hallorenescene*. Sell him on eBay, buy yourself a beat-up one, and pocket the difference while making a collector happy.

That having been said, I think those dummies are creepy as all get out. I'd love to see one repainted as a corpse....! 

I actually had some time to yard sale today and although the sales have gotten smaller as the temperatures have risen, I still found some neat stuff. Tulle in purple and black for the wedding, some sil flowers, cake cutters that match my serving pieces, and a wicked $2 resin model Viking ship that has nothing to do with Halloween but was too cool not to mention. I'm still seeing Halloween-specific items but they're getting fewer and further between. Even at great prices none have been anything I've needed so I've left them behind for other haunters to find.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice finds everyone ! Found these two guys today at the swap meet. Big Mouth Larry Lobster and Big Mouth Billy Bones


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

All this for $5.25. The pumpkins and ghost candles are partylite. I had no clue until my wife flipped them over and was like " Umm, Hon you know these are partylite right?" I had no clue thought they would look cute in my 4 year olds room. 








[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

I love this find!!! Gizmo was at a sale today and I had to get him. He is from 1984 and in like new condition!!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Nice find Mr Gris. I had one of these growing up.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

bouncerbudz said:


> All this for $5.25. The pumpkins and ghost candles are partylite. I had no clue until my wife flipped them over and was like " Umm, Hon you know these are partylite right?" I had no clue thought they would look cute in my 4 year olds room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool house


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

The house is really cool it has a little ghost on top and it turns when there is a candle inside. The heat makes the little ghost spin around .


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Boncerbudz Im glad you like Gizmo. I really like the house you got. A few months back I found 3 houses like that I will find the pic. Very Very cool finds and what a good price!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Bouncer Here are the 3 I found last month and now that I saw yours I kind of want to find more and make a spooky village indoors.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> I love this find!!! Gizmo was at a sale today and I had to get him. He is from 1984 and in like new condition!!



I had one too. If you shook him he would squeak. I took him for show-and-tell in the 2nd grade. While walking to school that day my older brother pulled him out of my little backpack and threw him into a rain puddle. I cried and cried. He never squeaked again, and after my dad (single parent) ran him thru the washer and tdyer all his fur was matted and melted together  I think i was traumatized. Still am..lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, your wedding is going to be off the charts with your finds. i hope you post pics and i don't miss them.
bob, very cool finds. i am so gonna grab them if i see them. and if they're cheap.
bouncer, i have that candy dish, some of those tea light bags, and a pumpkin train that would fit right in with your little pumpkins. i didn't know they were special either. GREAT AND YOUR HOUSE WITH A SPINNING GHOST SOUNDS VERY COOL
gris, i loved that movie and and have a very funny fond memory of it. your find is so cute and in such great shape.
garden, that is such a sad story, your brother owes you a gismo.
i hit some garage sales today. got a small karoke machine. hope it workes. i figure i should be able to use it in the haunt. gris, they had a small blow mold at the fairgrounds flea market. i had it already but if i didn't it would have been passed by. it was $28.00. ouch! at good will i got 2 outfits that look like they could pass for genie outfits. they are very pretty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Hallo sounds like they knew the value at 28.00!! Cool find with the Kareoke machine as well. 

Garden that was a traumatic story!! I was holding Gizmo reading it and he started squiking with sadness...I would have thought throwing him in that puddle would have just made him multiply mabye thats what your brother thought HAHAHAHA


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

bouncerbudz said:


> All this for $5.25. The pumpkins and ghost candles are partylite. I had no clue until my wife flipped them over and was like " Umm, Hon you know these are partylite right?" I had no clue thought they would look cute in my 4 year olds room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what does it mean to be Partylite? Are they rare or something?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Deadna said:


> So what does it mean to be Partylite? Are they rare or something?


I'm not sure if this is what the OP meant, but...they are EXPENSIVE AS HELL. I had a "friend" (way more of a friend when she wanted me to buy something) who waved her Partylite catalogs in my face every chance she got and holy C-note, Batman, but that stuff was costly for what were really standard household items (candles, candleholders, ceramics...).


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Halllo- you always write the nicest things to say. You have to let us know how that karaoke machine worked out.

Garden- sounds like you need to find a new one for yourself. Sounds to me like he was jealous and wanted his own so he was hoping for multipling.

Cali- you are so right, they want way to much for average products. I guess that padded # is so they can pay that person waving that catalogs !!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bouncer and gris, your thoughts on the gizmo cracked me up. lol. 
garden, maybe you should find 2 gizmos and give one to your brother. give it to him on a rainy day by a puddle. throw it in and go over and retrieve it and pull out your tucked away one and then say to your brother, oh, you can have this one, they do multiply. lol. then send him a bill for both gizmos. lol.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

bouncerbudz--I have that party lite haunted house. It retailed around 40-45 dollars. Great score!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Wow and the house had $1 on it. Man this weekend scores have been making feel better and better !!! Thanks MichaelMyers1


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

I ended up getting a couple more pumpkins for the patch this weekend as well. They didnt sell and my friend lived near the sale and grabbed them for me from the curbside. I may get another today my Buddy said he passed a Monday sale and a pile of pumpkins was at it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, you are the luckiest guy i know. awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Curious how everyone scored this weekend so far? I hit a sale and got a nice Craftman 14.4 volt drill for 10.00 with 2 batteries and charger. Its coffin building time again! I also got a candle holder angel I will use on my next Tombstone build.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Ha...I went in quest of circus stuff and I found this for 50 cents


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

theirs a local yard sale 5 minutes away from my house on craigslist says they have halloween stuff might go


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Blumpkin I love that movie!!! I have it laying around here somewhere.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been picking up little things here and there (vampire fangs, small gourds, eyelashes, still more silverplate and stemware) but nothing noteworthy - until today! A local haunter who is getting out of the hobby is clearing out most of his stuff, and although others snapped up the big pieces, there was still plenty of little stuff for me to snap up at his garage sale: a couple of severed heads (one Don Post, the other looks like it might be), a nice pair of gargoyle wings, some oversized monster hands, a GITD brain, a brain mold, a light-up staff, a bloody apron, some purple lights, and various other pieces followed me home. 

More than anything else, I really like chatting with the guy (we'd met before), sharing tips but most of all bathing in the Halloween spirit. Losing his haunt will be a big blow for the neighborhood and despite my drooling over some of the things he's holding onto until after this year's haunt, I really hope he'll change his mind and continue on at some level.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

didnt find the yardsale but i went to another one and saw nothing halloween exept a christmas inflatable for 10$ didnt pick it up though,

this is what it looked like http://groverbooks.tripod.com/airblown-elmo-santa-2006.jpg


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*HellsKitchenette*, that raven is _gorgeous_!!!!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

HellsKitchenette said:


>


Really interesting. I'd leave it on my bookcase all year. Nice find!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you! He was actually at an antique store, although he was pretty cheap, and not an antique. (Some kind of molded cardboard, like papier mache.)


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i found a dress that i'm hoping to find or make a head to go with for a corpse bride, the dress was a dollarhttp://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e93/creepingdth/2010/DSC00849.jpg

and i got an interesting cooler and bottle thing, each were fifty cents
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e93/creepingdth/2010/DSC00850.jpg


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e93/creepingdth/2010/DSC00849.jpg

sorry, playing around to see if i can post pics without a link. these are the pictures to my prior post.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

dress
think i'm learning how to do this, sorry for all the posts


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice dress and bottle. whatcha going to do with the cooler. bethene made a tombstone out of one
i love that raven, i would leave it out all year too.
blumpkin, that poster is awesome. and for the price, well that is a steal. dollar tree had some cute wind up toy clowns riding unicycles.


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

Got these along with a 8ft laytex spider web and spider on Craigslist. They were moving and giving up most of their halloween stuff. I would have bought more, but we're saving up money for our wedding next April so I didn't want to get too far into the dog house


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

up in smoke, nice buy. i would have probably been in the dog house. i'm proud of you. i have the standing rat.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

how much was that lot?


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> up in smoke, nice buy. i would have probably been in the dog house. i'm proud of you. i have the standing rat.


I paid $40 for it all which I thought was pretty good and what I could get away with by the fiance lol. I gave the laytex spider web to my mom and when she saw everything else I got she wanted me to try and get ahold of them to get some stuff for her, but I wasn't able to get in touch with them again  They had a really cool 3 face pumpkin mask that I wish I would have gotten too.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

good deal, those latex rats go for $10 and up like the standing one


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Creeping great dress and bottle! Hellskitchenette I really like the raven as well. October that inflatable is pretty funny I just kept thinking about tickle me elmo when I saw it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

UpNsmoke those rats rock!!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the rats as well, the one on the far left had me doing a double take, it looks so real! 

The bottle looks neat, kinda a mix of gothic and genie?  and I wish I could find a cheesy dress, that one looks like it will be perfect for a tombstone beloved. All the dresses I find are not the style (modern) and $$$ or beautiful vintage I would hate to ruin. Im like, where are all the danged lacey ones! lol. Good job!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

thank you, and yes i'm going to make a tombstone out of the cooler. it's to small to be using the dress for for a "beloved" style, but my daughter has a "my size" barbie with a wedding dress that would work great with that cooler, we got the barbie at a garage sale too for a couple bucks. so either i have to wait for her to outgrow the doll, she's three, or find her a new doll and trade with her.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I found this oil lantern today for 2 bucks. Not sure if it's an antique or replica ?
At the top it says ANCHOR,and the bottom reads DAVEY & CO. LONDON LTD, LONDON ENGLAND. I found this site that sell nautical stuff and the had some lanterns that looked a lot like mine. Their lanterns are reproductions and don't say DAVEY & CO. ect.
http://www.robinsdocksideshop.com/ships_lamps.htm


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

I would say its an original Bobzilla. I couldnt be sure without seeing it closer but I think you found yourself a good deal. I have a yard full of Dietz Lanterns from the railways I just love them.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you're right. The more I look at it, the more authentic it looks 




Mr. Gris said:


> I would say its an original Bobzilla. I couldnt be sure without seeing it closer but I think you found yourself a good deal. I have a yard full of Dietz Lanterns from the railways I just love them.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I found this on the curb...not sure what to do with it yet. It has a door for someone to get inside and hide and I might put bars in that opening.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-props-picture42736-a.jpeg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-props-picture42735-curb-find.jpeg


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Deadna I just looked at the same video drop box at my Hollywood Video today! Since they are going out of business they are giving away or selling everything. I bought Trick R Treat there today for 2.50!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

That's a nice find !


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

thats crying out to be one of those unknown creatures in a box!!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mr. Gris said:


> Deadna I just looked at the same video drop box at my Hollywood Video today! Since they are going out of business they are giving away or selling everything. I bought Trick R Treat there today for 2.50!!


This one has a $75 price tag on it...I'm sure whoever got it didn't just throw it away after paying THAT!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

deadna, that is real luck. you maybe could even put a fan motor in there so it sounds like something is trying to get out. i even love the color it's painted


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i was and am so excited today. this weekend i posted on this thread the things i found at garage sales and one was a cooler that i wanted to put a doll on. i found the doll today at a thrift store. i also found another doll, she's the shorter one, which i'll use to put my daughters past halloween costumes on, and i found a barbie head, with arms. yay. already tore the arms off and yup they fit on pvc. think i'm going to try to made a mold of them before i turn her into a witch.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creepin, nice finds. that beloved tombstone has always been a favorite of mine. one of tese days i'm gonna attempt that. hope you post pics when you're done. that barbie head with her hands will make a perfect witch


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

I love seeing all the finds still coming in!! I was able to find an old Halloween Buddy at a Yard Sale this morning. He should clean up real nice. Casper the Friendly Ghost!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Such great finds! That barbie head has alot of potential and can't wait to see what you do with her creepingdth! Mr. Gris I chuckled when I saw the casper.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

BlackFog so did I!! The skull is pretty sinister looking that the purple wax is running down. I really like him. And being he was....FREE I really really like him!!!!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr. Gris. I'm jealous of how freakin' lucky you are. It kills me LOL


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

hey i never thought of the barbie head... i have that in the basement... MMMM what else is down there


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Love the casper!!! Everyone seems to be finding great things. I know I am still watching ..


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I love seeing all the finds still coming in!! I was able to find an old Halloween Buddy at a Yard Sale this morning. He should clean up real nice. Casper the Friendly Ghost!!


*OMG!!!!! I cant stand it!!! Seriously he is one of my all time favorites Ok Ok let me calm down. Seriously that is the best find yet 

(note to self: get to post office tomorrow and ship a box of Godiva chocolates and Michaels gift card to Bethene and bribe her to give my name to Mr. Gris. for the Secret Reaper...then ship a box of Scotch and Michaels gift card to Mr. Gris with a note begging him to send his Reapee (me) that great Casper find  )*


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Remember the 80's? I just found a My Pet Monster!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

OH MY GOSH I HAD A MY PET MONSTER  great find


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I love seeing all the finds still coming in!! I was able to find an old Halloween Buddy at a Yard Sale this morning. He should clean up real nice. Casper the Friendly Ghost!!


 
I love Casper. He's my little ghost hero. I want this sooooo bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! Spookalicious Mama I was just as excited to find him because I have been searching for the other version of Casper where he is holding 2 candles and I never find him. A month ago I had a lead on a pumpkin totem pole with Casper and the Ghostly Trio but it did not pan out. I had almost given up on my Casper hunt and I never thought I would find this one! You should bribe Beth though because I can find almost anything 

Sid I think your My Pet Monster Rocks. You need to go to you tube and catch a few clips of the old cartoon Priceless!! I always look for those but so far only found my Gizmo.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Thanks for the comments! Spookalicious Mama I was just as excited to find him because I have been searching for the other version of Casper where he is holding 2 candles and I never find him. A month ago I had a lead on a pumpkin totem pole with Casper and the Ghostly Trio but it did not pan out. I had almost given up on my Casper hunt and I never thought I would find this one! You should bribe Beth though because I can find almost anything
> 
> Sid I think your My Pet Monster Rocks. You need to go to you tube and catch a few clips of the old cartoon Priceless!! I always look for those but so far only found my Gizmo.



*I know the casper with the candles you are talking about because there is this great thrift store by me and they have one in the window. It has a sign in front of it (please do not ask about me, not for sale) I guess everyone keeps asking about it. LOL Anyway I think its great you found that you can really spuce him up and he will be good as new. Please post pics when you set up everything you have been finding. The truth is I wont bribe Bethene because I think Casper will be right at home among all your other finds this year but I can admire from afar*


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I just returned from the garage sale of yet another haunter leaving the hobby. I'm sure hallorenescene and Mr. Gris are going to kill me, but I passed on a nice Dracula blowmold  I did pick up The Fog Machine and The Fog Machine low-lying fogger as a pair for $20. Hope I did OK with those. Also some odds and ends like a foam skull, plastic coins, nice fuzzy spider, crime scene kit, and other random items all for $4.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> I just returned from the garage sale of yet another haunter leaving the hobby. I'm sure hallorenescene and Mr. Gris are going to kill me, but I passed on a nice Dracula blowmold  I did pick up The Fog Machine and The Fog Machine low-lying fogger as a pair for $20. Hope I did OK with those. Also some odds and ends like a foam skull, plastic coins, nice fuzzy spider, crime scene kit, and other random items all for $4.


Any Pictures to share?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Just walked in the door, and if the family sees me messing around with the camera, my secret will be out!  

This is the blowmold I passed on. I'm sure the price this seller is asking is ridiculous, but what should one in decent but not perfect condition sell for?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vtg-Halloween-D...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c554f63a4

Besides, I'm trying to find out if a theatre company's used costume and prop sale is happening right this minute. Any suggestions for a cover story as to why I have to disappear from the house for a couple of hours?!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

BlueFrog said:


> I just returned from the garage sale of yet another haunter leaving the hobby. I'm sure hallorenescene and Mr. Gris are going to kill me, but I passed on a nice Dracula blowmold  I did pick up The Fog Machine and The Fog Machine low-lying fogger as a pair for $20. Hope I did OK with those. Also some odds and ends like a foam skull, plastic coins, nice fuzzy spider, crime scene kit, and other random items all for $4.


well, i guess the best way of contemplating your death is not to help you with an excuse. lol. or you could tell them you forgot something at the last garage sale you were at and go back and pick up that vampire, or would that be contemplating your death again. oh my bad. lol. and here we had such high hopes for you. okay, just take off out of the blue, go to the garage sale, then go to a flower shop, have them whip up the prettiest small bouquet they have, say you bought it for her just because she deserves it, and when you got there you had to wait for them to make it up. [after all, she's worth it]


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ooo, what a diabolical mind you have, *hallorenescene*. Leave my family to do the dirty work while your hands remain spotlessly clean!  

Seriously, what's a ballpark value on that Dracula? I'm kinda tempted....


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

their worth money i know that not cheap.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks to the wretched people here at Halloween Forum I have now, freely and of my own will, purchased not one, not two, but _three_ blowmolds. May Lucifer have mercy on my soul.

I hate you all  

(For the record, it's the Bela Lugosi Dracula in better-than-I-initially-realized condition for $3, a huge "scary" ghost about three feet tall for $2, and a big pumpkin as part of a group of foam pumpkins for $7. They had also dug out a GITD skull for $1 and a kid's witch hat for .50).


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

I picked up another Large (24in tall) blowmold pumpkin today for $3 ( i think that makes 25) and a Jack Skellington belt buckle for $1


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Drac is 40.00 easy sell on ebay before shipping! You should get it!! Ship it to me if you dont want it hahahaha. I picked up some more blowmolds today at a sale but no Halloween ones.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Ohhhhh its a Bela Drac!!! Thats worth good cash more then 40!! I am green with envy!! I got to see some pics

BB I think I found the same pumpkin I have 3 of them. Great finds.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Mr Gris I think I have become a blow mold junkie. My wife had the bright idea that she wanted a pumpkin patch. Not sure if its just her fault, somebody clued me into some of their values. MR GRIS !!! LOL Its my second large one. 










And the new belt buckle


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

what's with you guys always finding blow molds a plenty. why can't i be that lucky. bouncer, that is a really cute pumpkin. i want one like that. blue frog, just trying to help. hehehe. hey, and gris is right, that vampire should be worth money on ebay. but that guy asking over a $100.00, well, maybe, but more not likely. $40.00 to $60.00 i am GUESSING.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

creepingdth said:


> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e93/creepingdth/2010/DSC00849.jpg
> 
> sorry, playing around to see if i can post pics without a link. these are the pictures to my prior post.


I have that exact same bottle. I just took a Martha Stewart skull sticker and applied it on either side and then removed the cork. I replaced it with a ball that has a skeleton hand in it. It's a nice conversation piece!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been EXTREMELY lucky with Halloween finds at flea markets and yard sales. I have amassed a nice collection of blow molds from the local flea market for less than $5. Frankie was the most expensive at $5.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HALLOWEEN-PUMPK...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483b7398b9

http://cgi.ebay.com/Empire-Blowmold...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5888d75ff7

http://cgi.ebay.com/24-Halloween-Gh...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f01a72b73

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLOW-MOLD-YARD-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58889cd58a

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Empire-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255c164901

I also picked up a vintage My Pet Monster for $1. I also picked up the haunted house from Party Lite that spins when you have a candle in it. I paid $6 for that. Once it comes time for Halloween, I will have to post pics of all my finds!

Last weekend I scored well. I got a mint still in the box Freddy Vs Jason fishtank set from Movie Maniacs for $30. It's worth more, trust me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dark pumpkin, like your stopper idea. well, my keroke machine didn't work. i took it back and they gave me instore credit. so i got this for $15.00 and minus the $8.00 credit i paid $7.00. i love legos. i have a whole canister of legos plus a lego skeleton skull from years of collecting. they are so expensive










dark, you're keeping the blow molds?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*hallorenescene*, we really need to yard sale together some time. I am a blow mold magnet. The darn things find me - well, except for the couple I'd actually like to acquire (a Christmas mouse I don't have, and the scary candles). 

This is the 36" ghost I bought. I think he's pretty cool as this sort of thing goes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HALLOWEEN-BLOW-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adaf87854

I'll have to check, but I think the pumpkin I got was the same as the second to last link in *darkpumpkin*'s list. 

The dusty trunk sale was postponed until tomorrow due to rain (yay!) so hopefully tomorrow I'll be checking in with armloads of newly acquired costumes.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

go figure, you don't even care that much for them, and you find them all over the place. i've been hunting them for 13 years and have 23. that's on the average just about 2 a year.  and i know how you feel about us influencing you. i had a few christmas blow molds, but no big deal, now due to the bad influence of gris and bethene, they have multiplied. yie, the irony of it all. lol

do you and gris live in big cities or something?

oh, and i like that ghost


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I think blow molds are like cats. Instead of heading to the person cooing "Here kitty kitty", they run over to the one cat hater in the room and start purring! 

I guess it would be bad to tell you that two different recent garage sales offered 15 - 20 blow molds _each_? Granted, mostly Christmas, but still, I must live in the blow mold capitol of the country. I suspect it's because I live in a major suburb that seems trapped in a 1950's time warp.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

iowa must be a dry state. lol.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, I am keeping the blow molds. I am on a mission to find the Lugosi Dracula blow mold as well. I would keep him out with the rest of my horror collectibles all year long. I am actually going to be out the door in the few to stop off at the local flea market, Trader Jack's. Literally, it's about 10 minutes away. Wish me luck!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck darkpumpkin, hope you find a few


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I got a dumb question here. I am not into the termology on these things. A blowmold is those plastic decorations that sometimes comes with a lightbulb in back and the all plug in the electricty? If am I correct then I have 3 right now. A ghost holding a small pumpkin, a pumpkin on a haystack and a santa.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Yes that would be a blow mold !!! Nice head start !!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks! I just remembered, I have a 4th one was well it is a medium sized Pumpkin.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

woo hoo, another blow mold collector? way to go spooky!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

I think we are starting a virus infecting haunters with blow mold fever! I picked up a total of 9 new blow molds this weekend. 3 small and 6 big ones but only 2 were Halloween.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

This is the most important question I can ask Hallorenescene and Mr Gris (or anyone who collects blow molds). How and where the heck do you store all the blow molds !!! Wife keeps looking @ me asking where is that one going, I tell her the pumpkin patch. She says" No until then ?"


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

bouncerbudz said:


> This is the most important question I can ask Hallorenescene and Mr Gris (or anyone who collects blow molds). How and where the heck do you store all the blow molds !!! Wife keeps looking @ me asking where is that one going, I tell her the pumpkin patch. She says" No until then ?"


I store mine in a huge Tupperware container down in my basement. They are pretty resilient though but I am very OCD about protecting my stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Basments and attics Bouncer  They take up alot of room but if you store them places you rarely go then you dont notice I have about 40 blowmolds and now I am starting to ask the same question.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

The hold up ok in the attic??? I was afraid of MELTING !!! Ok so I think im going to use a cargo net in the upper area of my work shop, and store them over head.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think they are pretty resilient. i store mine in a trailer, it gets pretty hot in there but they fair fine. if you store them in the sunlight, like in front of a window or leave them out all year in the sun, they will lose their color. there is an article on how to repaint them if need be. if you would like that article i will give it to you.

Gris, which 2 halloween ones? pumpkins?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Hallo I was refering to the new pumpkin and the Casper I got on Friday. I also agree they wont melt unless you have them in mabye a all metal shed with in high heat. I have some stored in my plastic tool shed and we have 100 degree weather. I keep checking on them but they are fine.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Gris, Hallo and Dark. Into the attic they go freeing up more space in the work shop !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Darkpumpkin I was finally able to look at your molds those are great! Bluefrog that ghost is one of my favorites I wish I had that one along with DarkP's Frankenstien.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Darkpumpkin I was finally able to look at your molds those are great! Bluefrog that ghost is one of my favorites I wish I had that one along with DarkP's Frankenstien.


Thanks! Frankie is my favorite of them all. The nice thing about blow molds is that they are large and bulky and so people at flea markets will usually sell them very cheap or deal a fair price with you so that they don't have to haul them back with them.

For instance, that insanely large pumpkin one I own, I was able to acquire for a dollar. I walked up to the man and asked, "How much are you asking for that ridiculously large pumpkin?" He got a good laugh out of it, saw I had some Halloween related purchases in my hand and replied "You are the first person to ask about it. How about a dollar? Seems like it will go to good home and I don't want it back in mine."


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I forgot to add that one of my best scores was the Universal Studios Wolfman from Telco mint in the box for $3. It's worth a small fortune. I've seen them go as high as $100.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSIC-HALLOWE...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a08c136fd


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

I do the same thing! Often I add to it to sound like this, "How much do you want for that old, cheesy space taking pumpkin?" HAHAHAHA Then of course I buy it and treasure it!

I have been researching my Casper the Ghost and I can not find any info about him. I have not found another one online to compare it to as well. I guess he is fairly uncommen.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Ok were is the Halloween dedicated blowmold website or topic !


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

I think we need to have one BB!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dark, that wolfman is adorable. i don't have him, but it seems i have some motionettes


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Finally, a few pictures of my finds. Figures it would be the blow molds I could most easily photograph  I'm really starting to like that ghost. I almost won't mind if he doesn't sell. 

Is the plastic pumpkin anything? He's not quite a blow mold but closer to that than any of the modern lit pumpkins I've seen. I'm guessing he's just an in-between stage, older but not really vintage.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

your bella and ghost should sell pretty well. but the 2 pumpkins i'm not sure about. you never know though. people love pumpkins. those are more common. the one pumpkin is not a blow mold. and i don't know much about it. good luck. seems there was someone on a thread that was looking for a bella. it might have been this thread. maybe you should proof read and see. you could give her a heads up.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

*Our latest purchase*

We found all of this for $70.00















2 of these








8 of these


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

geesh tag, you got a great bargain. i have some of that so i know. and some of that i would really like to have. my fave is frankie, and then the vampire couple.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

they are our favorite too
like these too


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, those too, and the arch and the guy in the cage


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, *TagTeam*, what an incredible deal!!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

holy guacamole what a score!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't believe you got that white truck as part of the deal for $70!

Just kidding. Good deal.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

notice the hood up... I had to push it home....man am I worn out.
LOL


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

70 bucks?! You hit the motherload!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice stuff everyone one. How are you guys so lucky to find all this stuff?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

My finds don't even begin to compare to TagTeam's, but I'm pretty pleased. A couple of Haeger urns for $4; a pair of purple vases for $2' a nice quality vintage toy pistol for $8 (seriously, it's easier to buy a real gun than a toy one around here!); a raccoon skull for $10; four spider clip-ons for $1; a couple of plastic skulls for $5. One of them looks like a deformed fetus and plays the Exorcist theme. Only problem is, there's something wrong with the sensor so it goes off at random intervals, which turned out to be an asset in clearing crowded flea market aisles!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

I am drooling over that score for $70!!!

Okay so can lightning strike the same person twice? I was cruising yard sales and to my disbelief I found Spooky The Ghost!!! Spooky actually was released at the same time my Casper was in the same line. For those that remember I found Casper a couple weeks ago at a yard sale for free. I got Spooky for $1.50!!! I put both in the picture so you can see them. What are the odds seriously!?

On a side note I also found a ton of 1970s Harvey Comic Drinking glasses including Caspers glass. All the glasses were .25 cents each.


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

nice finds everyone!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I am drooling over that score for $70!!!
> 
> Okay so can lightning strike the same person twice? I was cruising yard sales and to my disbelief I found Spooky The Ghost!!! Spooky actually was released at the same time my Casper was in the same line. For those that remember I found Casper a couple weeks ago at a yard sale for free. I got Spooky for $1.50!!! I put both in the picture so you can see them. What are the odds seriously!?
> 
> On a side note I also found a ton of 1970s Harvey Comic Drinking glasses including Caspers glass. All the glasses were .25 cents each.


*Are you freaking kidding me?? Ok seriously I need to go garage sailing with you because there is absolutely nothing like that around here. Good for you Mr. Gris you are one lucky sucker*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't know if i trust you gris. no picture to prove it. i think you're just messing with us. yeah, lightening twice. lol. 
oh you know i beleive you gris, just messing with you. a veiwable picture would be nice though. 
hhmmmm,


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

I think your computer glitched Hallo because pics are on here. I put them on your message board in case you cant see them.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I think she meant the 1970's glasses Gris!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

That could be Horror. Well here you go then here are a few of the glasses cleaned and ready for display.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, those are so cute. i love woody, baby huey and casper. thanks for posting gris. and thanks horror for explaining.

okay, i went to a garage sale along side a freeway. gads, getting over to it was hard. they had a table of childrens costumes. for $5.00 there was a mermaid, [have one], a $5.00 vampire, [have one], a $5.00 pirate, [have one]. and she told me it is a witch dress $3.00, it was so pretty and i knew my grandaughters would love it and grow into it so i purchased it even though i have witch dresses already. then this clown costume and mask. $5.00 and it screamed, buy me. it was so cute and yes, i have some already but this was so different. it has a rubber bow tie with skelltons and skeleton buttons. so here are a couple of pictures of the two i purchased. the picture doesn't do them justice. oh, then her husband showed up and i then placed her. as i was paying she said, "we love your haunt"! they have come the last 3 years with their 2 kids. she dresses up some but he doesn't.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

love the glasses Gris!!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Apparently I missed the memo that this weekend is *the* weekend for garage sales in and around my town. Sadly, I'm going to be out of town tomorrow all day. WAH! I did scoot around every one that was open today locally. I found a ton of little accessories and such, two blow molds I'm in total denial about purchasing, and then, to borrow a phrase from Dave Barry: I swear I'm not making this up.

While at a garage sale, the following item rolled out of the top of a box full of plush toys and landed at my feet as I walked up. Clearly I *had* to buy it! All it needs for Halloween is a tiny lab coat so it can assist Dr. Shivers.

*Gris*, even my blow mold skeptic self adores Spooky and Casper. And Hallo, I would have been over the moon to find those costumes, especially so cheaply!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw this today at the swap meet. I guess they're called blow molds ? It looked vintage....70s ? It was about three feet tall. Maybe I should have bought it for the $3 they were asking ? I see them all the time, but have never picked one up. Anyone know if they're collectible ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Bob!!! You should have got that bad boy I hope you did. I own that one he is very rare and valued about $40.00 before shipping on ebay. I am up to 55 blow molds now and everyone of them is worth 25.00 and upwards of $500.00.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh crap ! I didn't buy him  I'll go back tomorrow and try and get him. Do you know what year it was made?




Mr. Gris said:


> Bob!!! You should have got that bad boy I hope you did. I own that one he is very rare and valued about $40.00 before shipping on ebay. I am up to 55 blow molds now and everyone of them is worth 25.00 and upwards of $500.00.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Bob I think he is from early 1980s and he is made by Empire Plastics if I recall. He really is cool and for a Halloween Blow Mold I think he is super unique. I have only ran into 1 other person who owns him on another forum. There are a couple on ebay so he exists he is just not as common as Frankenstein or Dracula etc etc etc. 

I have a motto under $5.00 and a blow mold buy it. If you dont you start to have a kick yourself moment later. I picked mine up at a sale for 2.00 and I honestly love him just because I have never seen him in my town before. Hey if they dont match your haunt keep them indoors for decoration and have a vintage Halloween


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bob, i would have grabbed him real fast. that's one i don't have. blue frog, i love your mouse. he could even sit beneath your christmas tree reading the night before christmas. so what two blow molds drove you into denial? griss, your drummers are different than the ones i was thinking of. they are very nice. man, from a small beginnings you have sure blossumed. i wish i could have you guys luck.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Bob, I hope you get your Blow-mold


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Blow molds? Blow molds? Hallo, what gave you the idea I had blow molds in the house?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

now for something a little different 

This is a velvet painting from a yard sale today- $15 and is huge with the frame.

Usually you dont find these in the south, seems more of a northerner thing, so I was really excited when I saw this. 

I imagined putting a blacklight to it but it wasnt reactive. I wish I could see the artists name so I can look him up, the lady selling it had alot of antiques. She told me it was her aunts and she was an art collector. 

She had another she sold earlier, I wish I could have seen what it looked like, I didnt ask for a description. :/

I just love it, its like Victorian goth, /swoons.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> now for something a little different
> 
> This is a velvet painting from a yard sale today- $15 and is huge with the frame.
> 
> ...


That's a very nice find, I always find old portraits creepy. They eyes always feel like they're watching you


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

I dont know what the heck is going on but I found a 3rd Casper!!!! These are just destined to find me I guess. The Ghostly Trio now joins my collection and again they were made by the same company and the same year. I also scored the pumpkins, the skulls and a Universal Studio Mummy mask all for $2.50.


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

noticing casper props where the in thing at one time huh? now everyone is selling them.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Oooh--some nice weekend finds!! LOVE Casper, and that black velvet painting is fabulous!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, cool casper. i thought maybe this one was newer. same age huh. i thought of you today when i saw an orange pumpkin in the shape of caspers head. it was so cute and foam. $1.50 but i didn't have cash and she wouldn't take a check. you're other finds are nice too. especially that creepy mask.
kitty, that painting is georgous! i love how pretty it is and yet it has a sinister look about it. i love victorian/goth. to bad it wasn't blacklight receptive, that would have really enhanced it. 

HAHAHA blue frog has blow molds. those are very cute. you keeping them or selling?

so i went garage saling today, and a later one i went to asked if was looking for any thing in paticular. i said halloween. they said, oh, you should have been earlier, we sold a pumpkin blow mold. YIKES.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I didn't have time to go back and get it  I don't really collect blow molds, but I guess I should have got him for $3 bucks when I had the chance ! 




thehorrorfinatic said:


> Bob, I hope you get your Blow-mold


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

You need to school me on these blow molds ! I see them all the time at the swap meets and garage sales here. Let me know if there are any in particular you are looking for and I'll keep an eye out for you 




Mr. Gris said:


> Bob I think he is from early 1980s and he is made by Empire Plastics if I recall. He really is cool and for a Halloween Blow Mold I think he is super unique. I have only ran into 1 other person who owns him on another forum. There are a couple on ebay so he exists he is just not as common as Frankenstein or Dracula etc etc etc.
> 
> I have a motto under $5.00 and a blow mold buy it. If you dont you start to have a kick yourself moment later. I picked mine up at a sale for 2.00 and I honestly love him just because I have never seen him in my town before. Hey if they dont match your haunt keep them indoors for decoration and have a vintage Halloween


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

who you talking to bob?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I was replying to Mr Gris and thehorrorfinatic. 




hallorenescene said:


> who you talking to bob?


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

You guys have the right idea....maybe I need to check out garage sales more often....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Kitty that painting is really really cool. 

Bob keep an eye out because Im still looking for Halloween blow molds like Frankenstein, witches, ghost and Dracula. If you picked me up one I am more then happy to pay you for shipping etc etc. 

Hallo too bad you didnt have the cash I hate when that happens.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I was just at a church yardsale and got the only thing that I was REALLY looking for, an old lamp that I can decorate up for halloween


----------



## sujen (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello,
It's Great Pumpkin


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I got a barbie head that is lifesize and feels like real flesh!!! 50 cents! and I got green rope light for a prop to make a light-up bubbling cauldron also 50 cents and then since they knew it was for Hallowe'en they threw in a free faux ax! It was a good stop! Especially since I'd been looking for green rope light forever!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

HL cool score on the barbie and rope light. I used purple rope light in the cauldron last year and it had a nice effect. I will be excited to see your green one.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr. Gris said:


> I also scored the pumpkins, the skulls and a Universal Studio Mummy mask all for $2.50.


Nice score on the Mask Mr Gris. I have that skull column its kinda cool

I had my first big success with a yard sale on Saturday. Went along during my lunch break and scored a few bits for $3 (will post pics later today) 

Was talking to the gal who was selling and told her of my haunt, and gave her my email addy, and said I might be interested in buying what she has left after her sale.

Got home from work and there was a email saying she had put everything in a tote and was mine for the taking! Went and picked it up and in conversation with her she said that she still had some other items in storage that I can have and will email me when they are available. Not sure what other goodies are coming my way but she did mention a corpse in a coffin and also props for a mad scientist lab!

Yes I know I'm teasing by not posting pics but will get this lot out and post pics later


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

OK enough teasing ... heres pics of my $3 score


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

These are the items that were given to me 
































































http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/herman-secret-albums-new-props-stuff-picture44479-free8.jpg


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Herman Secret said:


> OK enough teasing ... heres pics of my $3 score


Ok I need those beakers for the lab I'm making from scratch this year I will PM you with my address just joking. Really though that was a great find congrat's


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dog lover, nice finds. whatcha going to do with the barbie head?
a very nice score herman.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

I really like the gargoyle marley knocker. You dont see those around very much.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr. Gris said:


> I really like the gargoyle marley knocker. You dont see those around very much.


This had most of the reverse side missing, no back to it, no battery compartment and the wires to the bulb had been cut. Yesterday pulled out my box of old wiring battery compartments etc and rewired so they are now working. A piece of foamboard cut to the shape, glued in place and then restuffed. Works like new now.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I may EVENTUALLY have something to report here. I answered an ad on Craigslist, for a 'plastic white lattice arbor, large $20'. I haven't seen it yet, but I'm pretty sure she means 'vinyl'. not only that when I spoke to her on the phone, she reminded me that there was also listed in the ad a small arbor for $15. 

Assuming they're in good shape, that'll be quite a steal. I plan on using one, probably the smaller of the two as the 'entrance' to my cemetery, after I paint it black to match the fence panels jdubbya's building for me. The other I may well place at the end of our wheelchair ramp. I will see either this year or next dangling a whole host of rubber bats or spiders like I did with my 'bat-ted' curtain located at the other end of the ramp (see my Halloween '08 album for a picture of what I mean...)

That's all well and good IF and I can actually get a hold of them. Y'see these were the last remnants of a moving sale that was posted to Craigslist a month and a half ago (June 26th) The woman has since actually moved, but tells me that the arbors are still there and still for the price advertised.

The problem is, she no longer live at the address. She does, however have a tenant living there currently. She gave me his name & number, and for the better part of yesterday and today, I've been calling him to find out when he would be home so I could get a hold of the arbors.

I left 4 messages yesterday, and 2 or 3 today. I explained the situation, that I needed to know when a good time to stop by, as I'd have to turn around and arrange for someone with a truck or minivan to help me haul them away. I told him that if I had the wrong number, call me so I would stop bothering him/her. I said to call the landlord to make sure I was legit if that helped, told him that I MIGHT be willing to pay a 'finders fee' to help 'facilitate' the transaction.

So far NOTHING!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

herman, that is awesome you could fix that door knocker. i have one and really like mine.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Gris LOVE the caspers. I wouldnt need to think twice if they were sitting at a yardsale !!! Sweet finds

Herman- you had a great score there, good job !!!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Got a phonecall tonight. A friend of mine is selling all his VHS tapes, a dollar each. He said he owns lots of the franchise films, but some lesser known 80s cult classics. Can't wait. Going to check it out tommorrow


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Got a phonecall tonight. A friend of mine is selling all his VHS tapes, a dollar each. He said he owns lots of the franchise films, but some lesser known 80s cult classics. Can't wait. Going to check it out tommorrow


I would like to see that collection. A lot of 80s cult classics I would like to get my hands on


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Herman Secret said:


> OK enough teasing ... heres pics of my $3 score


*
I need that black rubber rat*


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

halloweenfiend said:


> I would like to see that collection. A lot of 80s cult classics I would like to get my hands on


I hear ya! I would just love to get some films like "New Year's Evil", "Killer Workout", and "Blood Diner". Wish me luck


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

The local weather is blazing hot and dripping with humidity, so I'm astounded at all the garage sales going on. I stopped at a few while waiting for a train, and picked up a lighted pumpkin for $1, a GITD ghost treat bucket for 50cents, and this Hallmark talking spell book for $4. Not bad considering I swore I was not leaving the house until next week at the earliest!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice finds as usual. that spell book is very nice


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i love your spell book, never seen one before. awesome find.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

That Hallmark spell book is gorgeous! I'm tempted to order one off of Ebay now.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow great finds and score's! Cold and rainy today lol still going to visit some yard sale's!


----------



## xCombixGirlx (Aug 2, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> Gemmy. The only reference I could find to them online (granted, it wasn't worth thorough investigation) was a RiteAid press release from 2000.


though i cant say much, i can tell you thay are pretty cool i have a a bunch of non working ones that i use. id like to see the bride work. we have a plaster carousel horse in the front and we put them up there.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I really need to test that bride and groom. The seller said they work but who knows. They were too cute to pass up. 

In other news: OMG WHAT A YARD SALE DAY I JUST HAD!! My wallet is empty and my car is full - mostly of blow molds. They keep finding me! These were more expensive than they usually are at garage sales but I knew some collector would have to have them - one in particular jumped out at me. 

Full list and pictures later. If I brought them into the house now, the family would kill me both for what I spent and how much space they're going to occupy, even though most are staying here temporarily.


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks to this thead I searched craigslist and found a yard sale with a large amount of halloween props. I got:

- 2 nice Skulls
- Small animated skelly in hanging cage
- 2 bottles of blood
- Three hanging spirits (ghost/reaper type things)
- 2 Haunted mirrors
- A fullsize animated reaper
- 2 Fog machines
- 1 small bottle of fog
- Halloween candle holder
- medium sized caldron
- 2 small strobe lights

All this for $40

Then I spent another $35 or so at a nearby yard sale on various pieces of antique furniture, lamps and candle holders for the haunted house.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Qweniden said:


> Thanks to this thead I searched craigslist and found a yard sale with a large amount of halloween props. I got:
> 
> - 2 nice Skulls
> - Small animated skelly in hanging cage
> ...


i so wish i would have that kind of luck here =( any pics to show??


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

Halloween_Queen said:


> i so wish i would have that kind of luck here =( any pics to show??


I'll try and make some attachments. Missing is a nice chair that my wife stole from me to use in the house.

Also forgot to mention glowing eyes and a mist maker in my list of things I got


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, my yard sale find today isn't really Halloween related, but I got a Pictionary Party edition with the white board easel for fifty cents. I had been wanting to do a Halloween version of Pictionary at my party so this easel will come in really handy.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Qweniden said:


> I'll try and make some attachments. Missing is a nice chair that my wife stole from me to use in the house.
> 
> Also forgot to mention glowing eyes and a mist maker in my list of things I got


The second picture. I used to have that 6ft Grim Reaper from Gemmy. He was a great prop, and cheap! Last year, the wind knocked him over and cracked the plastic supports. I got him pretty much duct taped together, I don't think he will make an apperance this year


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is the first round of pictures of the physically larger items I bought today. I left five blow molds behind at the sale where I got the others. Hope I made the right decision. I know I overpaid for the one with the black cat and the pumpkin but I was swept up in the excitement.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

More pictures.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Still more.... and I haven't even begun to photograph the costumes, NBC collectibles, Jack Skellington mask, or small props. I'm absolutely over the moon about the spider, for which I paid just $20!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

BlueFrog said:


> Here is the first round of pictures of the physically larger items I bought today. I left five blow molds behind at the sale where I got the others. Hope I made the right decision. I know I overpaid for the one with the black cat and the pumpkin but I was swept up in the excitement.


Bluefrog ... I have that cat and pumpkin blowmold ... was going to add it to next weeks yard sale. 

If anyone on the forum is looking for one of these let me know before Friday.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Qweniden, Bluefrog, amazing stuff! Great scores!!!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

The spider and fogging skull are SWEET


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, how aggravating is that...they keep finding me.....
gwen, awesome finds, good price. i love antiques
bluefrog, i think that skeleton one should be worth something. that second ghost is awesome, everytime i see them they are usually busted up so i would think being whole like that it should be worth something, i really like him. your dracular pumpkin isn't really a blow mold, but he is adorable. your cheap pumpkin isn't really a blow mold either. that giganic spider rocks. your fogger skull is cool to. geesh, what luck. aarrrgggg


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Just call me Blow Mold Bluefrog! I feel like the pied piper of these things. I must admit, they _are_ growing on me, but I must be strong that they do not fit my haunt's look and feel. 

I looked on eBay and the skeleton with top hat and cane doesn't go for as much as I would have expected. No matter what his dollar value is, he is a cool piece and my favorite of the group. I knew the two pumpkins weren't blow molds but I was just running down the list of pictures and they were too cute not to show off. (Waitaminute, did I just say that?!) I had no idea the second ghost was usually damaged. Good to know!

I'm crossing fingers, toes, and rat tails that some of the items I left behind at the place where I bought the spider and the fogger are still there when I have a few $$. All the sellers today were unusually friendly but that sale was tops for customer service. We're in touch via email now so there is hope I'll be notified when they uncover more Halloween treasures. I was down to the pennies at the bottom of my purse by the time I was done with them.

*Qweniden*, I'm drooling over your finds! So. Many. Boney. Things. ahhhhh.....!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that skeleton blow mold i would have thought went for a lot too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Great finds!! Bluefrog the Skeleton blowmold is on my find list you scored again!!! I love everyone of them amazing finds!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Still no pics to post, but jdubbya delivered the fence panels last ween, and they look great! All the need now is to get several coats of black paint. Today my pair of 36" Empire 'Scary' blowmold candles arrived. I'm going to put them at either side of the 'entrance' to my cemetery. For the time being, I've found an inexpensive metal arch being sold on ebay for about 30-40 bucks. It's white, so of course, I'll need more black paint. 

Then of course, I need to get one of those nearly ubiquitous 'Eerie Acres Cemetery signs to hang from it. Then all I need is to seal the plug on the 'coors light' part of the Elvira inflatable that I mentioned before. Then get the creepy cloth to drape over it, and get the clear blucky skull, red led light and socket/cord to insert inside.

Lastly, I'm adding as a last minute addition, a tomato cage frankenstein 'groundbreaker'. I've gotten the 'Transylmaniac' mask. I need to get a pair of hands, which I found over on frightcatalog. Actually, they are 'white skeleton hands' made of latex and naturally white in color. I'll have to find a shade of green paint that matches it. then as I'm getting some replacement tomato cages and either a foam wig stand or 6' foam ball. Then I'll probably get someone to take me to a local thrift store for some shirts....


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

im hopeing to get to a yard sale/car boot sale in a couple of days, maybe find some old antique fakey stuff that i could halloweenify to put in my haunt... if that fails i should get cheap decorating equipment... or some circuits for cheap scares.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Bluefrog, where do you live girl?! I need to go shopping with you! lol. 

Im so green with envy at the latest round of everyones acquisitions!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I better check in. I was able to hunt down 24 blow molds this weekend. Most of the blow molds are Christmas as I do a large display as well for that Holiday, but I did het a huge Jack O and a baby Jack O. Most of my Christmas molds are 1960s the Carolers were some of the first ever made. I am restoring these to add to my display this year.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Herman Secret said:


> If anyone on the forum is looking for one of these let me know before Friday.


awww i'd so love to have it, but i wouldn't be able to afford it. =(


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, lit up those carolers are very pretty. one could say heavenly. i see you got two animals for the nativity scene. a lot of nice blow molds there. you are ever so lucky


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Hallo...I sadly didnt find any luck like Bluefrog in the Halloween Department though WOW!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Last night I opened a small box that I thought contained only a spider and a big nylon web. Surprise! There was a second spider and a small hanging reaper tucked away too. I also picked up a Partylite Empress candleholder which may not technically be a Halloween item, but which is so creepy that's exactly how I intend to use her, for $3. 

At one garage sale, after purchasing a couple of childs' costumes for the mannequins, I mentioned to the sellers how I planned to use them. Suddenly they were eager to give me costume pieces and accessories for the haunt. So sweet, and of course very much appreciated. Another sale yielded a cute little toddler's devil costume NIP for $3, a Jack Skellington mask for $3, a small box of NBC action figures including four Jacks and two Zeroes for $2, and a pair of cutesty puffy Jack & Sally figures for $1.

Other than that, it was mostly small props like a rubber spider and rat for 50 cents each, a really neat ?armband?napkin holder?something metal and sparkly with a spider on it for 50 cents, an interesting necklace for a quarter, and other random small stuff. I passed on a "Straight from the Grave" skull man in his box for $20 and some argumentative talking heads in their box for, if memory serves, $30. I may eventually regret that decision but I am dangerously tapped out on space and funds. Something's going to give, and soon!

*Mr. Gris*, so strange that you should find those blow mold carolers this weekend. Friday-ish I saw those for the first time, in the collection of a very serious collector.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog scores again. why doesn't that surprise me. lol. goodness, between gris and bluefrog, halloween isn't the only thing to look forward to, pics of their haunts should be pretty cool too.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Mr Gris, awsome score!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Yard sales should be cranking up again around here soon. Right now there are random ones, mostly because of the heat and daily rains, and at least one moving sale every weekend. 

I hate the thought of going, 'cuz I am out of storage!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Well I better check in. I was able to hunt down 24 blow molds this weekend. Most of the blow molds are Christmas as I do a large display as well for that Holiday, but I did het a huge Jack O and a baby Jack O. Most of my Christmas molds are 1960s the Carolers were some of the first ever made. I am restoring these to add to my display this year.


*Wow those are great finds!!! I can not believe how lucky you are with the blow mold finds Good for you. I say dont stop until you find at least 100. At the rate you are going I bet you will*


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

There were some yard sale left overs I stumbled upon today and found these two guys! Nice condition blow molds and I even paid the guy 1.00 each even though he said free.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Great jacks, Mr. Gris!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW BlueFrog and Mr. Gris what a score! those are great! You guys did a great job at finding all of them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey gris, good find. the one on the right is like my jack, he has no eyebrows. i have quite a few jacks and none have eyebrows.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Hallo I did the count last night and I have 8 blow mold pumpkins 3 of which have eyebrows. I then had 4 other pumpkin blow molds that are being held by ghosts or sat on by cats etc ect. In total 14 Halloween Blowmolds so far and Halloween is approaching. 

I still will have my spooky cemetary, stirring witch, coffin, skeles and all the frights. I am just adding some nostalgic fun to the other side of my haunt. I have always had a darker haunt so this year I thought I would add tons of light with vintage items and see the difference in traffic.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

At the very first garage sale I stopped at today, I picked up a flaming cauldron for 50 cents, a wonderful little Ganz witch doll for 50 cents, an unusual lighted pumpkin for 50 cents, a big nylon spider web for 10cents, a big Funkin pumpkin for 10 cents, and a pumpkin treat holder for 10cents. At the very next garage sale I justmissed a half dozen blow mold candles for $5 each but picked up a nice old metal flower holder for $5 and an even nicer metal mystery object (yep, another neat unknown something!) for $3. Third garage sale I picked up some styrofoam floral holders, a big bunch of moss, and a large magnifying glass (for my fallen occult big game hunter) all for $2.

The scariest part of all is that I've been experiencing all this luck hunting garage sales held by civilians. Judging by the listings I'm seeing, the real haunters are just now starting to clean their closets and offer their surplus for sale ...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pictures blue frog. pictures. please


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

These are from thrift stores and GW. I thought they fit better in this thread than in the one about daily finds. I have been picking things up for a few weeks.

Large lighted witch at cauldron sign










Interesting mask I found at TS. It has a baseball type hat made on it, but it made me think of a witch. So I am going to pair it with this witch hat with hair.









So ugly that she is cute--witch mask










Witch head and hands that I will use to make a crashed witch in the yard









Witch scarecrow type on a pole









Nose dive witch. I love this one









Crashing witch--doesn't look like it has been out of the box









$4 GW boots that I couldn't pass up









GW witch dress for $5 (with hat)










I might let my oldest niece by marriage wear it to Be WITCHY. She is pregnant, but the baby will be here by then and she will fit into this one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer's devil, nice scores. that witch head and hat and witch head and hands are sweet. i have the nose dive witch and crashing witch, i love them. if you like crashed witches, have you ever checked out beacon samurai album? he drums up awesome crashed witches


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG!! Those are MY boots!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice finds Printersdevil I like the fist pic on the witch's. Is it an old Halloween decoration?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

crazyxmas, if you are talking about the white lighted sign, yes, I think it is an older decoration. It is lighted. It is just two pieces of plastic. with the lights inside. You can see the staples where someone had attached it to a wall. I love it. I think I paid $3.99 for it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BeaconSamurai

Edited to add: found it!

Great props. I am planning a yard of various crashes.




How do I find beacon samurai album? I pasted the name in the advanced search feature for posters name and came up with nothing. This happened earlier when I looke for my Reaper victim, but I found I had misspelled it. This is possible with this name, too. Is there anyother way to search for members---like by the first letter of their screen name??\\


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

i went to a g-sale yesterday around 2pm and they had a couple bags of "freaky fabric" which is like some packaged ripped up fabric for halloween curtains, so i asked the lady if she had any more halloween stuff and she said she had sold a big box of it earlier with skulls and a full size mannequin they dressed as a "bloody bride" all for $10 bucks. doh!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought I couldn't possibly top last week's finds. I thought wrong. 

Went to a garage sale that, despite Mapquest's insistence, turned out to be all the way to hell and gone, only to learn they had tons of stuff I wanted at prices I was willing to pay - almost all of which sold yesterday. I picked up a few small random things like a $2 bottle of fog juice and, slightly disappointed & running behind schedule, I headed back home. 

I decided that since I was already ridiculously late, I would swing by another sale that was sorta kinda not exactly totally out of the way. Again, had Mapquest been remotely accurate, I never would have considered trying for it. I couldn't be more pleased that Mapquest was wrong this time! Two huge latex zombie groundbreakers for $20 each, a latex vampire pumpkin for $15, a bat creature reacher for $25, and two massive hanging bats for $15/pr. The car was so packed and my wallet so empty that I had to leave behind several really super nice pieces, but we're now in touch via email and I'm hopeful that those, plus more he says he didn't have time to sort through, will be mine! 

No pictures yet, but I'm hoping to take some when I sneak them into the garage tonight


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

*Today's yard sale find*

I picked up this lighted skeleton at a yard sale today for $17. He doesn't do much except kinda sway side to side, but I thought he'd be a nice additiion to my graveyard.
[URL=http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i158/kimtalley/?action=view&current=Misc001.jpg][/URL]


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the swaying skeleton, Scarebear.


BlueFrog, I am still laughing at the thought of you sneaking ALL that in tonight. I do that all the time. Last week I went to the Dallas area and returned and left all my loot outside to bring in later. Right before going to bed, DH opened the front door to make sure he had turned off the sprinklers. He just looked at me like I was crazy and then just stepped over the bags of stuff. LOL


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I went to five or six estate sales today and not a single halloween thing.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

How do you all get so lucky? I spent 2 1/2 hours yard saling today & found nothing Halloween. All I came across was kids costume & I don't have kids. I was headed to one that had an add on craiglist stating tons of Halloween decor & they had 1 Halloween item! 

I'm sure I would have hit the jack pot if I'd found the estate sale I spent 45 minutes trying to find. It said it had tons of lifesize & bigger props, fog machines, tombstone, etc - all professional quality. They only listed cross streets & no address so I gave up after getting very lost.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*HellsKitchenette*, I am swooning over that container. Is it real, or something someone Halloween-ized? Either way, it's terrific!!!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you! It's real; the person we bought it from got it from an old vet. He thought WW2, but we're thinking more 50s era.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Can we see a picture of the inside? Pretty please? That is all kinds of awesome. I've never seen one like it.

FWIW, it looks a lot like some of the WWII-era cases I inherited last year, so it may truly be that old.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

It's held together with industrial staples and rivets, so it might not be as old as your treastures, but it's big enough to climb into!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kk, i know the feeling. i went to a garage sale and asked if they had any halloween, and they said they just sold a blow mold for $1.00. 
blue frog, you sound so much like me. broke and sneaking stuff in. lol. sounds like you still got some nice buys
scarebear, i love lighted stuff like that. i don't have a skelly, but quite a few other pieces. they all just move and no sound
kitchen, ditto what blue frog said. that is quite the find. seeing it says federal cival offense, i'm agreeing with bluefrog. maybe someone reinforced it. neat no matter what


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i went to an auction today. got a few things
for $2.50 i got the owl and a frog which i thought would look good on a witches table, a wind chime and a mug and gold candle holder i thought would look good in my egyptian tomb. there were eight other things in the flat but i will be giving them to good will. for $2.50 i also got 2 hats, a wicker purse, and 1 white and 1 brown pair of gloves. the brown gloves will be perfect for a scarecrow















and for $2.50 i got a flat with a lot of nik nacs in i will keep. but these are the only halloween related ones


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow I am really digging everones finds. I like the light up skeleton Scarbear and Bluefrog it sounds like you took a truck load home!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

That human blood truck looks great nice find!


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

*Always ask about Halloween decorations first*

For sure, the first I do is ask where the H'ween decorations are.


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

I got one of those electric lamps thingy's for $3 at a thrift store Friday. Part of my haunt's back-story is the TOTers take away a little of the "dark energy" from The Dark Rock Cafe when they leave. I put a few Halloween stickers on it and now it's my energy transfer device. I'll have each TOTer touch the lamp before they get candy. Here's a short video of the device...

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/device.wmv


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hallorenescene, the little ceramic figurine of the devil and other one is sooo cute!

and Bluefrog, what finds! Im especially digging your awesome find of the bat creature reacher for only $25!  

Im up in PA right now and antiques are like a dime a dozen. I had to pass up soo many neat things it made me sick, because you would need a moving truck to get them back home. I didnt waiver on getting these huge red candles on gold pedestal blowmolds, the set was $15. I packed other stuff I got up here, will probably be $50-67 shipping on it. 

I took pictures and when I have more time Ill be doing some show and tell on here 

My mom got an antique (from the 50's) baby carriage and its perfect for setting up with a zombie baby or an idea we saw in a Halloween idea magazine.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the man, i always love touching those lamps. i've never seen one shaped like that before, pretty cool. 
kittyvibe, i love antiques so am looking forward to seeing your pics. now, about the halloween carriage. i saw a couple all dressed out in black victorian style pushing a black baby buggy and the woman holding a black lace umbrella. it was way cool.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> and Bluefrog, what finds! Im especially digging your awesome find of the bat creature reacher for only $25!


I almost fell over dead when I saw what that costume sells for on eBay. I really didn't realize just _how_ good a deal I'd gotten even taking into account that mine isn't perfect. Mine is missing the robe, and has the wrong hands (which look suspiciously werewolf-y) but they look fine with the head. I've looked everywhere to learn what the Distortions zombie groundbreakers from the same sale are worth but can't find them. I'm sure they were more than the $100 price the seller's wife said she thought he paid. They're clearly older and aren't going to last forever, but for what I paid, I feel like they should have come with a mask and a gun because I practically stole them.

Personally, I can't wait to see all your antique and vintage finds! I miss my days of dealing in collectibles and old stuff. Love the hunt, love the finds, love seeing all the random weirdness that civilization has produced. If it has a Halloween use, all the better!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a garage sale find, but something I ordered off of ebay last week. It is a cute hanging witch. I guess this fits here better than the what I bought today thread since this didn't come from a store.
I only paid $5.99 plus shipping for her.


















I should be able to slide a broom into her hand. Shipping cost more than she did!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*printersdevil*, it's a small world indeed. That's the Ganz witch I just bought at a garage sale, wearing slightly different colors. I think she's a real cutie. Does yours do anything - eyes light up, run, cackle, etc.? Until I looked them up on eBay I had no idea some of them do more than look adorable. Now I'll have to investigate mine.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are related now BlueFrog!

I love her!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> We are related now BlueFrog!




She doesn't fit anything I'm doing but I love her too. I'm very tempted to place her in my kitchen year-round so I can claim she's a kitchen witch and not have to pack her away with the rest of the props.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

awww that witch is adorable great find


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also picked up this dress at GW for my 12 year old niece, who lives with me. I have recently bought several witch costumes and she had picked one out to wear that is called a pumpkin witch or something like that. It is bright and colorful. But, I think now that she is going to use this for the Be WITCHY party and wear the other one at the church carnival. The costumes there are not supposed to be scary, so it will be great.

This was with the formals and I paid $7.99 for it. It is a little big in the bust area for her, but I think it has potential. That is just a long scarf that she wrapped around her shoulders. The dress top has the sort of caplet off the shoulder things.

It has a big bow on the back that we will clip off. It also has a net petticoat underneath that gives it a nice bounce when you walk. I think it will make a great witch costume with some gloves and a nice hat, a spider necklace, etc. Maybe, even one of those small witch hats that sit on the side of the head and attach with a chin strap???










Definitely have to pull out the steamer.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, i have that witch too. i love her. i think i got mine off ebay as well. mine is dressed different though and she has a broom. . blue frog, mine doesn't do anything but look real cute. i didn't know they did. 
and that is a very nice dress, it will be very witchy


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*printersdevil*, I agree with hallo: that's one very witchy dress. Great eye!

*All*: May you have as many terrific finds while yard-saling this weekend as I had today


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this anyways, anyone who is close to Seattle, WA, there is a big yard sale. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/gms/1921218494.html, thought i mention.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

greaseballs80 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to put this anyways, anyone who is close to Seattle, WA, there is a big yard sale. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/gms/1921218494.html, thought i mention.


Crap! Why the #@%$*#! can't I ever come across an ad like that on Craigslist?! Like some of you who actually can go GS-ing, all I come across are mentions of infant/toddler costumes! UGH! Great! Now I'm gonna be in a craptastic mood for the rest of the day!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats nothing theres even a bigger one outside of Seattle in North Bend with tons and tons of Halloween. Too bad its so far from my house!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

I hit some sales today only to increase my Christmas Display with 4 more blow molds. Darn if I could not find any Halloween Goodies!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I hit some sales today only to increase my Christmas Display with 4 more blow molds. Darn if I could not find any Halloween Goodies!


Y'know Gris, one of these days, you're gonna have to face reality. At that point, you should just go ahead and change your name to 'Mr. Blowmold...'


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thom_Serveaux said:


> Y'know Gris, one of these days, you're gonna have to face reality. At that point, you should just go ahead and change your name to 'Mr. Blowmold...'


^ 

There's what promises to be a huge collection of Halloween stuff available within minutes of where I volunteer, but I absolutely can't get the guy to respond to my emails to set up an appointment. Today was my third try over as many weeks for a sale to be conducted this Sunday. It's making me crazy! (I know, I know, as if I _need_ anything at this point...)


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I just turned down a 5 foot tall dancing animatronic skeleton for $5.  Why? It doesn't fit in with my haunt, still feel bad i turned it down. I did get some nice other stuff. a 3 foot tall skeleton and a stacked pumpkin light for $1.50


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Think of it as leaving the skeleton behind for another haunter to find.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

where was the skelly????


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

in spokane wa. it sings super freak. there is no adapter so that would need replacing.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> I almost fell over dead when I saw what that costume sells for on eBay. I really didn't realize just _how_ good a deal I'd gotten even taking into account that mine isn't perfect.


I missed out on a bat Creature Reacher on ebay last year for $5!

The description and photo were really bad so no one bid, and by the time I noticed it the auction was seconds away from ending and I didn't get to bid in time. The seller never answered my emails or relisted it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Mementomori we are somewhat near each other! Im an Eastern Washington resident as well. I actually just bought that same skeleton for 10.00 a month ago and I got to say I love it. We actually have it in a custom suit instead of the animal print and its really cool looking. You can use it as a Kareoke machine and the skelly will say what you do. 

Thom I know I think many more and I will be Mr. Blow Mold!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

A member here called me today and said he was looking out the window at a yardsale across the street with 3 blowmolds..Frankie,a scarecrow/w pumpkinhead and a gargoyle. I told him to get over there NOW and get them for me but I just know the snot is gonna keep them for himself


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks alot Deadna you mentioned Frankie and a Gargoyle blow mold and now I have drool on my keynoard causing issues!!  I wish I could find those 2!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

this weekends garage sale finds 
i bought the wigs and the stands for two bucks for all of it








i got the ceramic heads for ten cents a piece








not sure what to call this, but it's got a spout so you can pour stuff out of it and it's also musical, it's got a music box in it that plays "when i am dry" i got this for a dollar


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

May I just say how much I adore this thread?! I love seeing other people's great scores, and I get to learn about the existence of strange beverage containers that play "When I am dry"! 

Fun finds, *creepingdth*. I'd never find wigs or wig stands for 50 cents a piece around here. I look forward to seeing what kind of strange brew you put in that singing whateveritis.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

creepingdth nice finds on the wigs and heads! I just love that music bottle and for a dollar never saw anything like it before.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

the story on the wigs, i felt kinda bad after i bought them but i saw one of the wigs, it had make an offer on it so i looked around at the other stuff and saw they were pricing things pretty cheap and reasonable so i grabbed it and was heading to the "checkout" when i saw the second one, again, make an offer tag on it. so i looked through my pockets and found two bucks and went up to her and asked if she'd take two bucks for all of it, she said sure and then asked what i was going to use it for if i was going to become a beautician or if it was for the cancer society. so i'm like all excited about finding these so i say halloween and she said oh well i hope to see you here at halloween so i can see what you look like and i told her oh no they'll be for my props outside, and then she handed them to me kinda stroking them goodbye and told me "they were nice wigs". i think i made her sad that they're not going to be used on a person as an actual hairstyle. (they are real wigs) i have no idea what i'm going to use them for, i thought maybe i'd cut them down into a man's style toupee thing and put them on some zombies.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i didn't realize that bottle played music till i got it home, first i thought the top was just a cork till i pulled it off and it had a spout pourer on it, then i looked at the bottom and saw the music box turn key. i was pretty impressed if anybody knows what you actually call this thing please let me know.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Searching Google with the key words "musical beverage dispenser" turned up some bizarre items that seem to be in the same family, but on casual inspection I didn't find that exact beastie. If you ever find out more about it, including its proper name, please let us know.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Great score on the heads and price!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I just paid what turns out to be way too much for one of these at a resale shop. Despite overpaying, I LOVE it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CREEPY-CUDDLY-H...792?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255ce5e370


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

got these wire rolls for $6. pretty happy bout them


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Another big pumpkin $4










This pumpkin $1 is about an inch to maybe 2 inches thick.









I thought I could put a flicker tea light under casper$1 and the pumpkin w/ creepy face is ceramic $5







[/IMG]


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this Casper. No company marks a rather large opening in the bottom and he glows in the dark !!! Looks to me like maybe he belongs to something else and this is what is left? Not sure???


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Bouncer, this Casper is from Pizza Hut ,I think. I have one something like it that I got at a rummage sale a few years ago.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mr. Gris said:


> Thanks alot Deadna you mentioned Frankie and a Gargoyle blow mold and now I have drool on my keynoard causing issues!!  I wish I could find those 2!


Well I already have the Frankie and his brother bought it out from under him anyway so he didn't get it BUT he has the gargoyle I have been wanting. He had the nerve to complain about having to display the "stupid cutesy thing " in his yard now. I WILL end up with it one way or another....LOL!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

bouncerbudz said:


> Does anyone know anything about this Casper. No company marks a rather large opening in the bottom and he glows in the dark !!! Looks to me like maybe he belongs to something else and this is what is left? Not sure???


I totally have that Casper and all of 3 Casper's uncles! Like someone else said, I think they were from a food place. My guess was Burger King or something along those lines, but I was pretty young when we got them, so I'm not sure. Mine still glow in the dark and I put them in my Halloween Tree every year.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Spooky_Girl1980 - your right I spent a few mins on ebay and came across him. And he was a Pizza Hut toy.
bellelostdrake - The trio is great, I wish the lady had them I would grabbed them up right away 2 !


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Deadna make it your mission to save the "cutesy" decoration from him! 

Bouncer I love the new finds and the Jack Os are great!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

the bottle i got is just a musical decanter. there's a few on ebay trying to sell for ten bucks but they're not selling, all the other ones had a ship or an eagle on the front. the music box part plays when you're pouring and stops when it's sat down.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

backyardhaunter, what are you going to do with the rolls?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I miss my casper! I had one when I was younger.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*blow molds*



Thom_Serveaux said:


> Y'know Gris, one of these days, you're gonna have to face reality. At that point, you should just go ahead and change your name to 'Mr. Blowmold...'


true, thom, very true
creepingdeth, nice finds. i love those heads, creepy and cool
bluefrog, i have that cat. there's creepy cat, creepy witch, creepy bat, creepy spider, creepy skelleton, creepy frankie
backyardhaunter, love the spools, what will you use them for?
bouncerbudz, a w e s o m e finds. i have that flat pumpkin, never put it out because it's not freestanding. even though the one pumpkin isn't a blow mold, i just love the character to his face. and that casper is way to cute


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I see my wife wrote about my finds this week.


http://www.postindependent.com/article/20100903/VALLEYNEWS/100909973/1083&ParentProfile=1074


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Blumpkin*, that article is awesome! I can so see myself in it! 

As for myself, today was the biggest scores of the season, by far. I'm not sure whether I'm getting teary-eyed over all the great stuff, or how much I spent on it!  Pictures and list to follow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome article! Now, we want to see Herman with the skelly head! I am in awe over the crystal ball find. I have been haunting Ross for one since they usually carry one.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Awesome article! Now, we want to see Herman with the skelly head! I am in awe over the crystal ball find. I have been haunting Ross for one since they usually carry one.



Its actually a pirate but this is coming from the same woman who thinks all beer is the same. She trashes me weekly in that column for 15 years now.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Blumpkin*, if that's trashing, it's trashing with love! I can't wait to see the guy with the skelly head. Her comments about the eyes left me in stitches. What haunter _doesn't_ have extra eyeballs sitting in a drawer somewhere? 

I did a quick search on one of the props I bought today and it seems I did even better than I realized, on something I initially left behind and ultimately went back for. I don't do aliens in my haunt but I have a Dr. Shivers and thought this year he could do an alien autopsy. Mine is a smaller version of this that I bought for $10.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Blumpkin, I used to be a reporter and I did the same thing in a column. I seemed to humiliate all of them, but always with love. They were always telling me crazy stuff and trying to see who would be written about next.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Blumpkin, I used to be a reporter and I did the same thing in a column. I seemed to humiliate all of them, but always with love. They were always telling me crazy stuff and trying to see who would be written about next.


lol...yeah she is a reporter too. Here is her web site if you want to read more humor columns. As you can see she took it so far as to have Dateline NBC secretly tape me watching a football game. Very embarassing. 



http://www.heidirice.com/


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Courtesy of today's amazing garage sale, my vampiress has a new admirer


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> Courtesy of today's amazing garage sale, my vampiress has a new admirer


 I love it, especially the tongue. How much was it?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Just $10! I was very pleased. I went back several hours after my initial visit and was shocked he was still there. I had assumed he'd be more expensive and hadn't asked the first time.

If you want a demon clinger of your very own, there's one listed quite cheaply on eBay right now, or you can buy him from Halloween Express on "close-out"


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Hmmmm... I was disappointed when I found a latex foam filled winged demon torso on ebay was selling for $239-299. I was going to place him in front of my Grim Reaper, gripping the sword that was surrounded by a pile of bucky bones/skulls. (see my albums for reference)

That being said this may be a more economical solution. All I have to do is tweak that inexpensive groundbreaker technique using a tomato cage, and viola'!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bluefrog, that is awesome. I have not found anything at garage sales this year. I usually find all kinds of other holiday stuff. But, I am having a huge garage sale this weekend and I don't have any Halloween stuff out either. LOL


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

here's what i got last week. the vampire coffin opens and there is a skeleton inside, the vampire is animated and says stuff he was $5. The tower of pumpkins was $1 and the skeleton is pretty cool, i got him for only 50 cents. The rotating spooky projection was $5. it didn't work but i took it apart and fixed it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

mementomori- I am in LOVE with the stacked pumpkins!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blumpkin, that article was the best. it had me in stitches too! does she ever read this forum? she would be shocked at how we all have a spare pair of eyeballs, in many shapes and colors. lol. i can see her writing a humorous story about what she finds out about your many friends on here. lol
bluefrog, cool prop, but tell him to stop drooling over the pretty lady and put his tongue back in his mouth before someone steps on it. lol.
memon, i have the projector. it's pretty cool. i also have the vampire, he's missing the door. cool stacked pumpkins.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Todays find $5 didnt mind paying $5 when all I had to do was walk out my front door turn right and walk right up to my neighbors house !!! Any scoop on this one? He is empire and 29 close to 30inches tall And is 60 inches all the way around about mid point !


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

mementomori said:


> The rotating spooky projection was $5. it didn't work but i took it apart and fixed it.


Oooh! Can you elaborate a little on how you fixed it? I have one just like it that I bought at Target back in '95 or so, never had the heart to get rid of it. My son wanted it for his room, but it quit working some years ago. I'd like to try to fix it for him. Thanks!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I just passed on that spooky projector with its box for $2 at a garage sale. If anyone wants it, drop me a PM and I can direct you to the sellers. No idea whether they'll ship but it's worth trying.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Blumpkin said:


> lol...yeah she is a reporter too. Here is her web site if you want to read more humor columns. As you can see she took it so far as to have Dateline NBC secretly tape me watching a football game. Very embarassing.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heidirice.com/


"Skully says NOW!!"

Hysterical Blumpkin, thanks for the laugh!! LMAO


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bouncer, you're little girl is so adorable. and look at her beautiful red hair. to me everyone should have a pumpkin. there are lots of pumpkins out there, i don't know if some pumpkins are rarer than others. i do know around here pumpkins are easier to get than most other blow molds. for $5.00, nice buy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Bouncer cool pumpklin! I have that one and if there is an E stamped with a crown on the bottom its an Empire blowmold. Most likely 80s. If it is lighter weight and no E it is a remake but still cool pumpkin. I love it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love all the pumpkins! My garage sale find for the weekend is the $340 I made at mine yesterday! LOL

I am open again today and hope to sell my big items--furniture and lift chair, electric wheelchair, stuff. All the sales yesterday were small items and I made that much. I am doing the happy dance.

Now I can buy more Halloween stuff.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I will have to keep an eye out for yard sales this year...you guys got me looking...I rarely even pay attention to them...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

I went to a yard sale this morning and I found 2 evil cats, 1 giant rat, a skeleton, giant light up skull, 5 tombtsones, 2 cauldrons, 1 black pumpkin wuth a green carved face, a dozen black roses, a mannequin head, a light up scene setter (not pictures), black lace on a roll, 4 severed hands and feet and a partridge in a pair treeeeeee. The best part it was all for a grand total of $8.00!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Be careful, *hurricanegame*. This thread is even more addictive and life-changing than it appears! In the past I didn't pay much attention to yard sales either. Now I'm totally hooked. The next best thing to finding a great score is hearing about another haunter's. And on that note:

AWESOME DEALS, Mr. Gris!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Bluefrog! The cats and the rats are my favorites. I even left stuff behind!! A fogger and some cool skull goblets. There wre also skull hands clutching eyeballs that you put tea lights in the eyball and they glowed. They were heavy tea light holders and pretty nice just not what I needed. 

Hurricanegame if you want to double your haunt and 1/10th the cost yard sales will do it.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I got a box with a bunch of stuff in it for $5 bucks. This skelly and clown wig were in it so with a little paint and a golf ball I now have another evil clown for my freakshow


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Here are the two yardsale finds my wife wrote about...I removed the eyballs


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Official Announcement: I have been hanging around Mr. Gris for too long. As I walked around my second Goodwill store in as many days, all I could think was "No blow molds yet?"

As it turned out, there were two blow molds and yes, I bought them both. I think they're mid-90's scaled down reissues of older ones, but I'll leave that for the real collectors to determine once I get some pictures. I also picked up a dog wig (work well on small mannequins and dolls), a couple of GITD hang-y things for decorating the animal shelter were I volunteer, a tricorn hat for $1, and .... something I spotted while waiting in line forever to check out. I saw the cord snaking out from a bottom shelf and thought "blow mold" but technically, it's not a blow mold. It is, however, something that just might tempt Mr. Gris into another trade. 

I also picked up a nicely made and lightweight plant stand at a garage sale for $3. Should be perfect for displaying a skull or pumpkin. 

*Blumpkin*, yesterday I bought that very same skull you repainted. I love what you did with it. Clowns are evil, and that is now extra evil. And I love love love your pirate guy! You'd better keep me away or I'll steal his jabot.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

creepingdth said:


> backyardhaunter, what are you going to do with the rolls?


not really sure yet but ill put them to good use.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I went to a yard sale this morning and I found 2 evil cats, 1 giant rat, a skeleton, giant light up skull, 5 tombtsones, 2 cauldrons, 1 black pumpkin wuth a green carved face, a dozen black roses, a mannequin head, a light up scene setter (not pictures), black lace on a roll, 4 severed hands and feet and a partridge in a pair treeeeeee. The best part it was all for a grand total of $8.00!


*Love the rubber rat! All it needs now is a Boa and a crown and it would be perfect*


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't who was looking for rubber rats but Dollar General has some in. They are not real big or anything and the are a dollar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Spookilicious when I saw the rat I thought of you instantly! I even told them I knew a gal who would love him. 

Bluefrog I am detecting we may both be making trips to the post office again


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I thought so, but then I searched upthread and it turns out you already own what I found, goshdarnit. I was looking forward to testing your attachment to that rat. 

... although maybe you'd like my two new blow molds? Hope springs eternal in a haunter's heart


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

woah gris, nice score. and the whole time i was reading it i was thinking that song. so what an ending. that rat is the sweetest of all. i have a real small one of him. now i need to look for a big rat.
blumpkin, i love z clown and the pirate guy. he's missing his hat. and why did you steal his eyes? it won't sub for glasses. 
my daughter and i went to waverly iowa and hit a goodwill style store. she pointed out this large wonderful mediveal sconce for $5.00. she wants me to do a mediveal year real bad. i got a tin witch hat i will use for outside decor for $1.00. i got a ghost candle for $1.00. i got for $1.00 a scary movie. and i bought 6 mini pumpkin blow molds for $4.50. they didn't come with the lights and stakes, but i don't need the stakes and the lights i can remedy.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

About the projector, the red wire was clipped that went to the motor, i stripped the ends, connected them, and Viola'! It moves really slowly though. I wish it moved like the one in sleepy hollow, you know, the one with johnny depp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Hallo I wish our goodwill had stuff. I have better chances at the garbage dump.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

mementomori said:


> About the projector, the red wire was clipped that went to the motor, i stripped the ends, connected them, and Viola'! It moves really slowly though. I wish it moved like the one in sleepy hollow, you know, the one with johnny depp.


Thanks! Yes, that's what it reminds me of, I loved that lantern. Every time I see the movie, I want to get mine out.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

this weekend

jigsaw saw
drill
grim reaper costume
antique red standing gumball machine w/ claw feet, im going to put fingers in it or roaches or LIVE CRICKETS! lol
old lantern


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Blood I would love to see pics if you have any...especially the gum ball machine since I also bought a vintage 4ft gumball machine this weekend.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Pictures of a few Goodwill finds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Those are great Bluefrog! The Casper is made by Trendmasters in like 1996 and is a cool item. It is not seen too much these days. The two blow molds are pathway markers thats why they are a bit smaller and have a different bottom to them. Those are all great finds!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

mementomori said:


> here's what i got last week. the vampire coffin opens and there is a skeleton inside, the vampire is animated and says stuff he was $5. The tower of pumpkins was $1 and the skeleton is pretty cool, i got him for only 50 cents. The rotating spooky projection was $5. it didn't work but i took it apart and fixed it.


*OMG you see that little Vampire in the middle of the pic? I have that exact same one. Got it at a flea market in Vermont about 5 years ago. I loved it because it has very dark skin for a vampire, almost looks like hes from india yet his hair is like Don King! He cracked me up the minute i saw him.LOL Hes the best. Do you know anything about where he is from or when he was made I aways wondered that?*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky mama, i have him too. and from time to time when i saw him up for sale on ebay, he sold pretty well. i think he is a collectible. unfortunatly mine doesn't work. i purchased him from kmart quite a few years ago


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Pictures of a few finds, past and recent.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

And a couple more, taken with Spookilicious Mama in mind.  I had seen the PMG rat, labeled here as "toxic waste rat" for the first time on eBay recently. Even though its fur had been painted, it sold for a considerable sum. When I spotted this one at a packed garage sale for $10 I was overjoyed.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow bluefrog, those are scarey. cool but scary. i bet a lot of people wouldn't be able to sleep with those near. lol and i love the rats. you can never have enough rats and bats i always say


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Sweet dreams!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the toxic rat..


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Bluefrog those are awesome finds!! I love the rat as well he looks very sinister. I was just driving this morning and stumbled upon an Estate Sale...now I have 2 big blow mold pumpkins in my trunk. They wanted 1.00 for them...I didnt even have room to haggle and thats the best part  I will post pics later today. One of the pumpkins I have not seen before and they are both about 2ft tall.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I went back to the sale as they said they found more for me...they werent kidding. The prices just kept coming as well. 1.00 each so 6 blow molds for 6.00!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> And a couple more, taken with Spookilicious Mama in mind.  I had seen the PMG rat, labeled here as "toxic waste rat" for the first time on eBay recently. Even though its fur had been painted, it sold for a considerable sum. When I spotted this one at a packed garage sale for $10 I was overjoyed.


*Love these Rats! I actully have the furry one hes great! Totally love the Rubber one. Wish I could find those around here * *Now that I see it I wouldnt mind having another furry one too  Hmmmm cant wait to hit the garage sales here *


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you have any idea when the furry rat was made? The one who popped up recently on eBay was the first I'd ever seen of him. He looks so much like my freaky cat, also by PMG, that I can't help but wonder if they were part of a set or series. If so, I want more! And for the record, I only very rarely find rat stuff locally. Witches, pumpkins, ghosts, yes. Rats, no. Most of my rats were bought on eBay.

As for Mr. Gris: All Hail the Blow Mold King!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> Do you have any idea when the furry rat was made? The one who popped up recently on eBay was the first I'd ever seen of him. He looks so much like my freaky cat, also by PMG, that I can't help but wonder if they were part of a set or series. If so, I want more! And for the record, I only very rarely find rat stuff locally. Witches, pumpkins, ghosts, yes. Rats, no. Most of my rats were bought on eBay.
> 
> As for Mr. Gris: All Hail the Blow Mold King!


*I bought the Rat and a similar cat furry and similar look at a party store that was going out of business. Everything was 80% off. This is going back about 6 years or so I think. I cant remember exactly. I think I actually have two of those rats, because my son painted GID paint on their eyes so they could glow in the GID section of our haunt  *


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Is there some sort of Blow Mold crown I should be wearing or mabye a staff of lit plastic?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm envisioning a staff with candy cane stripes up the pole and a lighted pumpkin on top.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Perfect! I can be the Blow Mold King Of Hallowmas!!! I will have Royal Court Soldiers to protect my thrown...I suppose the pumpkins and snowmen can do the job 











Actually I was just reorganizing and this was to cool not to take a pic of


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Gris you are out of control, wish I had the room to store all of those.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Perfect! I can be the Blow Mold King Of Hallowmas!!! I will have Royal Court Soldiers to protect my thrown...I suppose the pumpkins and snowmen can do the job
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That end snow man to the right looks like the one i got for 2.50 and from the 60s


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

I need to find casper and the ghostly trio. I have NEVER seen them other then here !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Bouncer that is the same Poloron Snowman you have  As for Casper and the Trio if I recall Bluefrog has one and its up for sale or trade.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Arlita who said I had the room to store them  They just live in my music studio right now and soon they will be moved to the newly redone basement AKA The House Of Blowmolds.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mr. Gris said:


> Perfect! I can be the Blow Mold King Of Hallowmas!!! I will have Royal Court Soldiers to protect my thrown...I suppose the pumpkins and snowmen can do the job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I actually have a snowman that the KING doesn't have  not to mention the one I threw away last year  He was old looking with a derby hat instead of a tophat and I didn't know they could be painted until you all started talking about these.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, that's quite the pumpkin collection. wowza.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

BlueFrog said:


> Do you have any idea when the furry rat was made? The one who popped up recently on eBay was the first I'd ever seen of him. He looks so much like my freaky cat, also by PMG, that I can't help but wonder if they were part of a set or series. If so, I want more! And for the record, I only very rarely find rat stuff locally. Witches, pumpkins, ghosts, yes. Rats, no. Most of my rats were bought on eBay.
> 
> As for Mr. Gris: All Hail the Blow Mold King!


My furry rat was bought at Target (I believe)and closer to 8 years ago. I know I have seen it since tho' in stores. I don't shop alot so it had to be a BigLots or Menards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Deadna that Snowman commited treason so he was kicked out of the kingdom!  If you have a picture of that snowman I would love you to PM it to me. I think I know the one you are talking about with the derby hat.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Not garage sale items, but I did pick up some good stuff this week from GW and the Salvation Army store that finally put stuff out. We have one GW and there are two in the neighboring town. The largest of the stores has not put out ANYTHING Halloween yet. I asked about it yesterday and the manager looked at me like I was out of my mind and informed me that the Halloween stuff would be put out the last few days of September! 

My 12 year old niece, who lives with us, came home today and told me that they are having a costume dance on Oct. 1. What the heck is that manager thinking about!!!! Even the schools are more with it.

Let's see what did I buy this week: a lighted witch sign that looks like a stop sign, some tinsel decor, a pair of tall black boots with spike heels for a witch costume for 50 cents, a huge carved JOL, a beautiful black cape, a couple of witch hats and one with the pink wig. Gee, it as been a long week. I know there was more, but I can't remember. It is all still stashed in the trunk. In fact, the trunk is about to overflow. That is another story.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mr. Gris said:


> Deadna that Snowman commited treason so he was kicked out of the kingdom!  If you have a picture of that snowman I would love you to PM it to me. I think I know the one you are talking about with the derby hat.


Which snowman are you talking about seeing a pic of? I don't have a pic of the one with a derby hat because I promptly threw it away as soon as it was given to me. Not to worry tho' cause someone rescued it out of my trash


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Poor derby hat snowman...at least he was saved 

Today I went out for a bit and I found some serious vintage stuff. Most of my finds were Christmas...I know I know but hey when you find old bubble lights from 1960s that work you got to pick them up! 

I did however find a peice of Halloweens history. This is a very old blow mold skull and its awesome! There is a slot to put a C7 light plug in the back but most likely I am assuming it came from the original blow mold skeletons back in the day (1970s) and the hole was where the skull jointed in to the body. Very cool none the less and a great addition to my vintage goods.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Poor derby hat snowman...at least he was saved
> 
> Today I went out for a bit and I found some serious vintage stuff. Most of my finds were Christmas...I know I know but hey when you find old bubble lights from 1960s that work you got to pick them up!
> 
> I did however find a peice of Halloweens history. This is a very old blow mold skull and its awesome! There is a slot to put a C7 light plug in the back but most likely I am assuming it came from the original blow mold skeletons back in the day (1970s) and the hole was where the skull jointed in to the body. Very cool none the less and a great addition to my vintage goods.


To me, it looks like a Dollarama Skull, and come to think of it, Dollarama Skulls have a hole in the bottom of them to insert a pole, but I'm sure its not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

I wonder if Dollarama got the mold for reproduction? I know this was old because it was buried in a basement of an 80yr old man who died and they said the decor hadnt been touched since the 80s. Also no Dollarama around our parts....interesting though I dont really know


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> I wonder if Dollarama got the mold for reproduction? I know this was old because it was buried in a basement of an 80yr old man who died and they said the decor hadnt been touched since the 80s. Also no Dollarama around our parts....interesting though I dont really know


I'd say Dollarama did, because its almost indentical! Right down to the little Zig-Zag cracks in the head, the eyes, the mouth, everything! I'll get a picture of one just so you can see!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

This weekend's yard saling has been almost pure frustration. Not only was I unable to go to what looked like an amazing sale of a home haunter leaving the hobby and selling all his props, Mapquest gave me bad directions to a "nearby" sale. What should have been a ten-minute drive turned into a three-hour tour of the neighboring suburbs, and I ultimately stumbled across it by accident. Well, accident, and the lack of any other wrong streets to turn down!

The sellers told me they had sold tons of Halloween merchandise before I arrived. I left behind a Jack Skellington cookie jar (and suspect I'll regret that decision down the road), but did snag a foam tombstone with lighted eyes for $1, an alien baby doll (so cool!) for $4, and a this bleeding stack of skulls fountain for $5. One of their neighbors had a gorgeous Maleficient-inspired costume gown for $5 that I couldn't resist.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not even gonna try a pic today cause nothing is working but I scored a very heavy gothic looking metal folding screen for $5. It is open in the middle areas except for rings to hold candles. I am going to paint it black and maybe fill it with candles,crosses and vampire killin' stuff.
Placed behind a coffin just waiting for Drac to awaken


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet fountain Bluefrog!!


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

I found a little retro-Halloween yesterday and picked it up for $5. The box is a little beat-up but not much. It was made in 1997 and has some funny selling points on the box. It states it a lighted 3D piece and the "Halloween images haunting appear with Computerized magic!". HA HA the computerized magic control is one you will find on any Christmas light strand today. It still has the cardboard "punch-out" on the back to make a stand for it and the instructions are on the inside. This was back when 3D was not the buzz word it is today and it's computer controlled ha ha! It's pretty cool.

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/pumpkin_patch_light.wmv


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Very nice find!*


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Deadna*, I hope things start working again because I'd love to see that screen. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Here is one of the blowmolds that friend of mine got at the yardsale when he was supposed to buy me the gargoyle one  he won't give it up now that his neighbor is giving him a matching one...grrr!
He gave me this one instead....needs paint but he is cute.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture47697-halloween-pics-004.jpg


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

BlueFrog said:


> *Deadna*, I hope things start working again because I'd love to see that screen. Sounds fantastic!


Here it is but I realized this was the backside after I did all this. The vampire stuff is part of a kit that Makethemscream made for me.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture47701-halloween-pics-005.jpg


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Deadna, I LOVE it! What a score! Your use of it is super clever, too. I probably would have just put candles inside.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I found this guy at a yard sale today. He was such a goofy looking Reaper I had to get him. He's ceramic and has a light inside. Im thinking of redoing the color on him to update him. What do you think?? Hes actually a pretty good size too.*


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spooky,
I like your goffy looking guy. He's pretty neat.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

W O W ! great finds everyone. loving everything.
deadna, i think that screen is so pretty the way it is, i would have a hard time painting it. nice find


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Great finds everyone! 

Mr. Gris- Ive got some blowmolds Id like to identify and see their worth, is there someplace I can go to for that? I saw a few small sites but nothing comprehensive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Deadna I love the scarecrow and in my book you did better getting that then the gargoyle! I have a simualr one and I love him I will attach a pic. Kittyvibe feel free to PM me and I can help figure a value for you.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mr. Gris said:


> Deadna I love the scarecrow and in my book you did better getting that then the gargoyle! I have a simualr one and I love him I will attach a pic. Kittyvibe feel free to PM me and I can help figure a value for you.


He is growing on me but I try to stay away from blowmolds that can be scratched...then there is the issue of fading as well. My best one is a 3 foot tall chocolate rabbit...he stayed in perfect condition and looks so edible


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

"deadna, i think that screen is so pretty the way it is, i would have a hard time painting it. nice find "

"Deadna, I LOVE it! What a score! Your use of it is super clever, too. I probably would have just put candles inside."

Thanks....It is so heavy I am afraid to use it all the time and have it fall over on the dog or something so I may as well paint it black and use it for halloween. My first thought was to paint it in stone paint so it will still be pretty.
Bluefrog....I couldn't afford the 48 candles it holds so I had to come up with something else


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I picked up this coffin teapot this weekend. Thought it was different.*






































*Im thinking of black washing out the spout, its so white on the tip it looks like its broken but its not*


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you know what happens when you spend too much time on this forum, especially around the King of Hallomas? You start buying things like this when they show up at Goodwill. You also wind up buying a two-faced blow mold pumpkin and thinking it could go in your otherwise completely realistic pumpkin patch. 

HALP!!!!!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

My friend and I just picked up 6 wooden faux wine casks from a yard sale today. They look pretty good and will fit into a variety of scenes.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

For the visually minded, here's my $1 (or free, depending on your perspective) blacklight poster in its new $1.50 Goodwill frame. I wish the frame's open area were just a little wider but given my nearly empty bank account and the cost of even a poster frame at that size, I'm content.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great poster Bluefrog!*


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow! nice poster Bluefrog! Gorey Vidal- those sound awesome! Ive been looking for somthing like that , great find!

Spookilicious mama you teapot is cute and different, I love it!

I went to Goodwill yesterday and they had their Halloween in full force. I bought a childs orangutan costume, it has feet and hands and a hoody type head covering. I thought it would be perfect to use as a skin for an animated werewolf on my reindeer armature. Its already sewn and is the same color as most of the wolf masks (the reddish/brown). I couldnt get it cheaper if I tried.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I picked up this coffin teapot this weekend. Thought it was different.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow between this and that reaper item you got yesterday...I am so jealous


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was in a neighboring large city today and made two stops at Goodwills. I found some really good and cheap stuff. I bought a small (about 3 foot tall) stuffed kid. He is dress completely and wearing a ball cap and is one of those things that is meant to sit in the corner and resemble a kid in trouble. He was marked $20 which was absurd. They sold him to me for $5 since he had been there a long time. I am going to use him to make a short witch. I even picked up a kids costume there for him and I will either try to paint his shoes or just cover up the tennis shoes. I like him because he does stand up alone.

At the second store I found a new in the box set of witch hat lights for a tree or just to hang for $3.99 and a large lighted bat wall decoration for $1.99. I also got another witch costume to use in decorating. It was $2 and $1 for the hat. It is also a kids costume but probably a size 14-16 so it is rather a nice size.

That store had a lot of new (yellow line) Halloween goods. I picked up two pair of stiped long socks for $2 and a new pair of orange and black adult tights for $2. I also picked up a very cool looking new in the package mask. It is one of the Mardi Gras looking masks that cover only the eye area. It is adorned with some jewels and witch fingers on each side of it. My niece has a Halloween dance at her middle school and was excited to see the mask She will wear it either there or to the Be WITCHY party. It is very different. It was only $1.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know how in the heck you found such great deals at Goodwill, printersdevil, but more power to you! Mine has the Dollar Store severed hand (not one like what the Dollar Store sells, the exact one they sell) for $5! Other prices are, for the most part, similarly marked up.

I'd love to see the masquerade mask. I'm doing a "Monster's Ball" for 2012 and love looking at masks.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll get some pics tomorrow.

The weird thing is that the GW in Plano and McKinney where I was today is usually much higher on things than in our little town. I picked up some yellow line new stuff the other day at home that was almost double in price at the stores today. I grabbed a couple of Target new in package cloth tablecloths the other day for $3.50 each. Today they were $6-$7 for the same ones. They are gray with skellie head on them and called something Heraldry I think.

Our stores always get a lot of the new stuff from Target and Walmart. I just haunt the stores waiting on it to come out.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*blow molds*



BlueFrog said:


> Do you know what happens when you spend too much time on this forum, especially around the King of Hallomas? You start buying things like this when they show up at Goodwill. You also wind up buying a two-faced blow mold pumpkin and thinking it could go in your otherwise completely realistic pumpkin patch.
> 
> HALP!!!!!


i know what you mean. he's deffinently an influence. i've been collecting halloween blow molds for years, now he's got me doing christmas. dang

spooky mama, i love that tpot. very lucky find


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*printersdevil*, it sounds like an item from Target's "Haunted Heraldry" line. I wish I'd been faster to the clearance items at Target last year. I don't get the impression that the theme was all that popular with haunters on this forum, but I loved it and wish I'd bought more when it was available.

*Hallorenescene*, I agree. He's a bad man. A very bad man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Spooky I love the teapot!

Bluefrog I got to tell you I have the Jack O Candle and it looks so good in a window. I also have a really creepy skull blow mold candle as well. I will have to dig it from storage soon enough and show you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

I actually have a pic of it in my new finds album on first page! If you see this one around grab it! Fairly unique and I got alot of compliments on it. 

Printerdevil I am excited to see pics!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, of course the Jack O candle looks great - because it, and a super cool little resin skull candleholder the cashier rang up at the same time, are both missing. Can't find them in the car anywhere and I know my cart was empty before I drove off, so I'll call tomorrow to see if a bag accidentally got left behind. 

Looked at your albums and am not sure I'm seeing what I'm supposed to see. Please direct this tired old brain to the appropriate photo.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Stupid me. The bag wasn't in the car _because it was already in the house_. I'm definitely up past my bed time!

Attaching photos of a few of my recent costume finds. I love the whole Thy Wicked Court line of costumes and missed out on a one-day sale at BuyCostumes.com on the Heir to the Throne toddler item. When I saw this one at Goodwill for just $5 I was thrilled, even though I believed it to be too large for my remaining mannequin. Check out how well it turned out to fit. I even found a costume I like in my HTF size while at the store today. As much as I complain about Goodwill's prices, I still seem to find enough to drain my wallet on a regular basis. 

If anyone can tell me anything about the Mask Rage costume, I'd be very appreciative. I just love it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BlueFrog, would the peach dress look less peachy if you sprayed it with Woolite or Tide or one of the things that make it glow under blacklight? It is very nice. I also love your other costume finds. Nice finds.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cool white dress Blue Frog!!!!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, i love the court one the best too. and it fits that guy like a glove. the mask rage costume to me looks like something malificent would have worn in sleeping beauty. very nice finds on the costumes


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Hallo, Bluefrog, Spookilicious and all my other yard sale hoppers I got to say we are all very smart. 

I went to 7 stores today looking at all the Halloween decor. 

I saw Jack Os that we bought at sales for .25 to a 1.00 and stores wanted 20.00 each

I saw black cats for 10.00 and we paid 1.50

I saw masks for 20.00 and up that we all bought for pennies on the dollar!

Spiders were 15.00 yet we paid 1.00! 

We are smart with our money and really got a bang for our bucks!! I barely bought anything retail and I doubt I will buy anything else retail this year. I love a good yard sale find!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I keep posting my thrifty finds here from Goodwill and thrift stores. It seems to be a better place than the thread of what you found today since they can't be duplicated in other towns.

Today, I stopped in the big Goodwill in our neighboring town. It is the one that has NOT had anything out and the manager had said it would be later. I had to be near it this afternoon and I almost didn't even stop. I have gotten tired of check there. I decided to run in for a quick look.

I parked right in front and immediately spied this 3-4 foot witch in the window. I swear I almost ran through the window because I was so excited. I went in and she was marked for only $8. I was shocked. I grabbed her and looked around. Didn't find much else except a really cute wooden sign that I forgot to take a photo of. It was weird because the tabletop witches were $4 and $5 each.

I think I got my bargain of the year. What do you think?










Here is a close-up of her:











I added a few more photos of things picked up in my Thrifty Album. I have more to add when I get the photos. I forgot to take the photo of the new witch sign that I found today and the mask that someone asked about earlier. I will get them tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, i think you got a great bargain.
i'm thinking it's the same as mine. if so, the skirt was closed at the bottom with plastic shoes attached at each corner. her hand holds a broom


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Printer I think thats a great find and its awesome to post all of the goodwill and craigslist finds here. Second hand is the best price no matter how you get it


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Printer girl I love her! Great find lady  and Mr. Gris I couldnt agree more. Saturday is almost here, maybe Ill get lucky and find some Rubber rats or bats *


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Printer that witch is sweet and for that price even better. Gotta love a bargin Mr. Gris!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

printersdevil, that is an awesome witch. i love her.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

hallorenescene, this one doesn't have feet or shoes. She is made on a metal frame that sort of looks like an upside down umbrella!

I do have one with the feet and shoes like you mentioned. She is the one I bought off of ebay.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Great find, Printer! Love her!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

_Great_ find, *printersdevil*. I would have snatched her up in a heartbeat. 

For comparison, my Goodwill had a somewhat similarly styled 4' tall witch made of a nice dress, bucky hands, and a beautifully decorated styrofoam head with all of the nose and a good chunk of the surrounding face missing, for a mere $99.99.


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

great finds  just wish people did stuff like that where i live :/ x


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Today I got a huge garden owl with a bobble head at a yard sale for 1.00. I think the witch will love her as a companion. I also picked up 17 Christmas blow molds for 20.00 and an original Nintendo for 4.00. It was a great Thursday morning


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> I also picked up 17 Christmas blow molds for 20.00


 All hail the blow mold king! Didja find me another Christmas mouse yet? 

I hit seven garage sales today and all I bought was a paddlefish bathtub toy for a quarter. There are a couple of really great-looking sales starting tomorrow and several more very promising ones, but I think I'm about tapped out. We'll see. Sometimes the pull is too strong to resist.


----------



## Monsoon (Sep 11, 2010)

*Thrift store lamps*

got these for $10 at my local thrift store. Spray paint and some flicker lights....


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Monsoon, those are gorgeous. If they were mine, I wouldn't even paint them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, Monsoon, those are great. I wouldn't paint them either.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Monsoon said:


> got these for $10 at my local thrift store. Spray paint and some flicker lights....


*
I am in love with these!!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Today I got a huge garden owl with a bobble head at a yard sale for 1.00. I think the witch will love her as a companion. I also picked up 17 Christmas blow molds for 20.00 and an original Nintendo for 4.00. It was a great Thursday morning


*First of all who the heck has garage sales on Thursdays?? I wish they did that here though I have to say if they did Id probably miss a lot of work 

I am still In shock at all of the finds you come across!*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A lot of garage sales here do open on Thursdays, too. I haven't found anything Halloween at GS this year. I am so disappointed. But, I guess our Goodwills (3 in immediate area) and SA Thrift Stores, plus a couple of other TS have great stuff and evidently excellent prices in comparison to others on here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay so heres my owl and I love him. Also if Christmas is frightning close your eyes because I am posting my blow molds I found as well. If you are a blow mold fan you will dig a few of these I found. the lamps are from 1969 and I will repaint them a neutral holiday color and use them for Halloween as well.


----------



## Monsoon (Sep 11, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, Monsoon, those are great. I wouldn't paint them either.


The paint is flaking off of one of them, exposing the cheap white plastic (although they are really heavy, I have no ides what they are made out of...you don't think they would look better in black? or silver?


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome find on the blow molds mr gris!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been planning to make pillars of some sort to spray paint with stone spray for my talking busts (from Sam's Club) to sit on. My mom just called from an estate sale. She found me some perfect pillars. Now all I have to do is paint them.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Perfect! I can be the Blow Mold King Of Hallowmas!!! I will have Royal Court Soldiers to protect my thrown...I suppose the pumpkins and snowmen can do the job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obsessed with pumpkins a bit. The thing with blowmolds is that a lot of people when they want to sell them don't want to sell them on ebay because of the high shipping costs. They figure that no one is going to buy them, so they sell them elsewhere, or give them away thinking they aren't going to get much money for them. A $5 blowmold people sell on ebay is going to cost $15 in shipping costs.

For the snowmen, I have the 3 after the snowmen with the blue jacket. I picked up the 3rd one after the one with the blue jacket for $2.50, and the 1st one after blue jacket I have a carrot nose instead of a button for his nose. For the pumpkins, all I have is the really small one alone. I do have the Ghost on top of the pumpkin, and a ghost holding a skull and a pumpkin too. I don't really care for just pumpkins alone really, and that's why I don't have many of them at all.



Deadna said:


> Here is one of the blowmolds that friend of mine got at the yardsale when he was supposed to buy me the gargoyle one  he won't give it up now that his neighbor is giving him a matching one...grrr!
> He gave me this one instead....needs paint but he is cute.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture47697-halloween-pics-004.jpg


That is one out of two I'm looking for.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Halloween fan that is true alot of people dont ebay them but I feel more people just dont know their values. I see numerous blow molds on ebay selling at 45.00 dollars average plus shipping just because its not in their area. I am fond of the pumpkins but thats partially because I have created a pumpkin patch with over 60 jack o lanterns lit up this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I subbed today at a high school that is directly across the road from a big Goodwill. I had promised myself yesterday that I would not go back to GW or thrift stores before Halloween again. Well, my car just automatically pulled into the parking lot.

I found another witch that is about 3 feet tall. This one is a stuffed type doll. It is really pretty cheesy, but she is so cute that I had to have her. She was $4. 

I also got two small cauldron's for 10 cents each and a new Halloween coffee cup that I will probably stuff with candy for a prize. I also found the most unique witch decor to add to a pumpkin. It was new in the package and not marked. She sold it to me for $1.

After school, since I was in the area, I stopped by the SA Thrift Store and found a plastic door panel for 25 cents. It was folded up and in a ziplock baggie. I almost didn't bother pulling it out to see what it was. It is a witch and cauldron. I also picked up another small witch for a shelf or counter.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Okay so heres my owl and I love him.


Hmmmm... that reminds me, In the mobile home park where I live, they have an old chimney, about 20-30' high that they paint every 5-6years with the name of the park and address. The last time they did so, they attempted to reduce the local pigeon population that likes to congregate at the top. They did so with what was apparently an owl just like yours.

The funny thing is, I never knew that there was such a thing as a 'bobble head' type. I just assumed that it was one of the static types. Recently, one of my mother's health care aids swore to us both that she had seen an owl. We asked where, because, there nocturnal. 

She said, at the top of the chimney out by the front entrance, because she saw it move, or she thought she did. I thought she was just off her rocker, especially when we were returning from a shopping trip. she almost drove into it on the way back in, cause she was looking up at it instead of where she was going...

Now I guess I have to tell her she's NOT crazy... LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mr. blowmold, i looked at your findings with one eye closed. and i love your owl. i have an owl that looks just like it only it's not bobble headed. the bobble is awesome
monsoon, those candlesticks are wonsderful. i say don't paint, but, if i saw them in person i might change my mind. go with your own gut feelings


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Thom thats a great story! Yes his head moves very realistic like. Hallo thanks for your kind words. 

Today I found a couple cool JOL's I found Donald Duck and Stretch from Casper. I also found a 1970 Christmas mouse blow mold  I paid .25 cents for each item and they all work, so it was a great deal.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr Gris, I saw the casper blowmold with the other 2 ghosts all in one piece and thought of you  I would have bought it but it was in very poor neglected shape.  When you guys trade these big ones how do you ship them? I read some people wrap in bubblewrap (how? lol) but am unsure. I have some blowmolds I want to sell.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> I also found a 1970 Christmas mouse blow mold


whimper cry whimper cry My poor little Christmas Santa mouse is so lonely without any friends to play with. 

*kittyvibe*, I've been wrapping the blow molds in a thin layer of bubble wrap or even multiple dry cleaning bags, then boxing them and shipping them. Fortunately they're not heavy, but in many cases the oversize box charges will kill ya. 

I hit a ton of garage sales and finally hit some luck near the end. One seller used to have a Halloween store and was selling some old stock. The costumes and accessories weren't anything to write home about, although I did get a traditional black and white prisoner costume for $5 with which I intend to create a "Prisoner of Love" for next year's wedding. What she did have that blew me away were "real" wigs (not necessarily real hair, but high quality of the sort that people would wear in daily life) for $1-3 each. Most were done in versatile longhaired styles that will go great with my characters.

Off CL I picked up a glossy black male mannequin, very well sculpted and complete except for a missing hand, and a pair of women's legs painted screaming lime green (??) that is designed to have a torso set on top of it. I have a bunch of spare women's torsos and need several sets of additional legs. Because the seller was very motivated due to an overseas move happening in a couple of days I got a great price.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Kittyvibe I do the same Bluefrog does but shipping is usually 22.50 a box. It has to be a worthy trade to swap the larger ones. 

Bluefrog you will have to post pics. When I got this mouse you were the first person that came to mind


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Mr Gris*, I'm sure you could hear the pitiful squeaks emanating from my house!!!! And please tell me those foam JoLs don't have a lot of $$ value because I passed on one a couple of weeks back....


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Your mouse is patiently waiting for a little friend  The JOL are not of real value...standard price 10.00 mabye. They will look good in my patch though 

The mouse I found I have never seen in person before. It is 40 yrs old and still in great shape!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> I love this find!!! Gizmo was at a sale today and I had to get him. He is from 1984 and in like new condition!!


I love Gizmo!That's a great find to find one in such good condition!How much did you pay for him?I have the Furby Gizmo that they made a few years back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Moonbaby I think I paid 25 cents for him.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey all remember my grim reaper with the light that i got a garage sale ? Well I redid him today. The pics dont really do him justice but he is not as goofy and a little more me now  check him out.*

Before:










After:


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Spookalicious, the paint job definitely suits your goofy reaper! 

Mr. Gris, I don't know how patient that mouse is. I heard him muttering something about having two-faced pumpkin for dinner


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That sounds like a great idea!*


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*buffyscrubs*, I love that idea! Go for it - and be sure to post lots of pictures when you're done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Bluefrog I smell another trade in the works


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

That aroma is definitely wafting its way in my direction too


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got a few things for my witches kitchen.........
I will put my water mister thing in a bowl and place it in this. When I told the seller what I had in mind she had big regrets about not thinking of it and keeping it..lol!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2010-halloween-picture48944-005.jpg

This is a thick light switch cover. I got 2 of them and will write "potions,incantations,etc..." on the sides of the books.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2010-halloween-picture48945-004.jpg

A neat spice rack,I will replace the cutesy tops with corks. Probably leave the spices in because they look really old and creepy 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2010-halloween-picture48946-003.jpg

More bottles and a 25" mirror
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2010-halloween-picture48951-002.jpg


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Deadna, nice additions to the witches kitchen!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I just added some recent buys in my brand new album. I do have alot of misc stuff not added like tombstones, cauldrons, bones, lights and cords.

One yard sale I got a 1000watt fogger for $15 with juice and tried it at home and it wont work, its from lite f/x. 

I tried emailing the seller (we exchanged info, she said she will have more to sell in a few weeks) a few times and no response.

I think thats pretty irresponsible to sell something that doesnt work. It wasnt cheap (to me) and I could use my $15 back or trade it back for something else.
She had alot more halloween I didnt buy. Shes a deputy too, you would think shes have a better moral compass. :/ 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/kittyvibe-albums.html


some of the blowmolds in my album are for Mr Gris to help me identify


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

at the flea market by my house i got a light up foam pumpkin for 3 bucks


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

At a swap meet for live reptiles (!!) I picked up a small ugly toad, identical in shape to one I already have but scaled way down, for $2, along with a realistic wooden poison dart frog for $2. Turned out a reptile enthusiast left her entire, massive frog collection to a local herp society to sell as fundraisers after her death. I love collecting frogs and now I'm going to be on tenterhooks each and every meet to see what else they bring out for sale.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky mama, your paint job looks way better. nice finds everyone. deadna, i love the light switch and the potion bottle finds. gris, nice blowmold find. so saturday was city wide in mason city. my daughter and i hit the sales. we came home with a van load. we had a blast. you ought to see the stuff we found. to bad we only made it to 1/2 the sales. so this one house we hit had a......blow mold. very cute. but it's not halloween. when i have time i will round it all up [the halloween that is] and take a picture. buffyscrubs, i love your idea. please post pictures


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

So there I was, driving home after picking up a blow mold for Mr. Gris that I had spotted on CL, when I realized my route home could take me past a tony antique mall that I used to frequent. It's the kind of place to soak in the essence of antiques I will never be able to afford, quietly giggle at some of the prices, and very ocacsionally snatch up an unrecognized treasure. I hadn't been in in forever, and was eager to see what they had. Imagine my surprise upon discovering that this genteel oasis had become infested ... with blow molds! Blow molds everywhere! 

I can report that I know most of what was there was quite common. (Oh, how far I've come.... ) However, there was one that I suspect is on the rare side. It's a small ghost holding a separately molded pumpkin out in front of him, with his head turned to the side. The plastic feels more like the ghost that's now Mr. Gris' avatar, one that I'm told is usually found damaged. 

It was far too expensive to pick up on spec, but if it sounds like something rare and/or something any of you would be interested in acquiring for your own collection, PM me.

I also stopped at a Goodwill that's only a little out of my area but which had much saner prices than my usual stops. Picked up a few odds and ends, including two of the small black blow molded candles that should have pumpkin heads on top of them. Pictures later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Bluefrog the ghost holding the pumpkin is a really cool blow mold and I always see that one broken as well.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> I can report that I know most of what was there was quite common. (Oh, how far I've come.... ) However, there was one that I suspect is on the rare side. It's a small ghost holding a separately molded pumpkin out in front of him, with his head turned to the side. The plastic feels more like the ghost that's now Mr. Gris' avatar, one that I'm told is usually found damaged.



Is this the blow mold you are talking about?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*awwwwww that is super cute!*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have that same guy in ceramics. He is so cute!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks! My father bought it for me when I was a little girl one Halloween. Now that he is gone(Its been 15 yrs.) I cherish even more. I put it out every year .


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes that is the one Bluefrog is referring to. Thats one of those decorations that will carry fond memories for you.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Last year my mother and I got some cool stuff but missed out on a few items because the seller was wishy washy on prices or changed their mind to sell at all. My mom always lamented not being able to have gotten the Freddy prop (original Gemmy one). 

So she calls me up today and said they had the sale again, same wishywashy prices, same changing minds like last year on to sell or not at all, lol. But she managed to get her Freddy prop finally. She also got what I thought she described as "Spazm" but now I dont know what she got. She described it as a crazy mental patient eating his own arm large foam latex prop. 

No pics yet but Ill get them eventually, lol.  Now she can stop bugging me about the loss since she got him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I picked up a vintage candy pail and ET today nothing big but I know what I am watching tonight


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got this as well...dont know what I will do with it yet. Its not quite my style but it is really creepy and screams.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I just got this as well...dont know what I will do with it yet. Its not quite my style but it is really creepy and screams.


*EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW BLECH!!!! Um I mean nice prop find *


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I love that head! I would use it as a centerpiece of some sorts for the kitchen or table that food would be served at. Put it on a platter with like lettuce or something around it and other little body parts like fingers or eyeballs laying on it. SPPOOOKY!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Uh, Mr. Gris? I agree, that head doesn't belong in your haunt at all. Nosirree. I know a _much_ more appropriate place for it to live. 

My computer is totally out of commission at the moment (  ) but I had to log on to share my latest finds. A relatively far-away garage sale I found on CL yielded a hilariously funny seller and a few treasures. The best is a vintage caftan of the style I've been looking everywhere for. Most of the ones I've seen like this were $40-80. Mine cost $10. I am so happy! 

She also had a pair of more-outrageous-than-usual ugly rats for $6, some beautiful shony golden elbow length gloves for $2, a "History of Torture" book for 50 cents, an ear that hangs on the wall for $2, two parasols for $1.50 each, and some other fun randomness. She had some gorgeous feather fans I liked but couldn't afford. I'm keeping her email address handy in case they're still there once her sale is over. 

Goodwill turned up a nicer-than-average rubber snake for $1, a Targent "haunted Heraldry" table runner for $5 (think I bought one of these on clearance for $1 last year but needed another), and a shell-shaped dish in silverplate for $2. I think it's just the base for the head currently living at Mr. Gris' house 

T


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that head is atrocious mr gris. you can do a lot with it. some nice finds
kitty, spazms is a cool prop. i've seen pictures of him


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Hallo, yea I think so too, but Im not sure she got a Spazm. what insane looking foam prop is out there that is eating an arm? I didnt get if it was his arm or someones arm, lol. It would be at least 2 years old minimum.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, you're right, it's probably maniac that you can get from fright catalog for $160.00.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Hallo! I think thats him from her description!  Thanks,  She got it for far less than $160. Today she went back to the same sale and they shaved a tiny bit off the price of Stabbo the clown so she got him, a really nice clown mask (not sure what it looks like yet, her description) and some latex monster hands for me.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I got this:*










*and made it this:*










*I need to take another pic of the after, with better lighting.*


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That looks cool Spookilicious mama! Did you spray paint it or use acrylics?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Deadna said:


> Here is one of the blowmolds that friend of mine got at the yardsale when he was supposed to buy me the gargoyle one  he won't give it up now that his neighbor is giving him a matching one...grrr!
> He gave me this one instead....needs paint but he is cute.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture47697-halloween-pics-004.jpg


Wow, that's really cute with all the pumpkins around it. Love it!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> That looks cool Spookilicious mama! Did you spray paint it or use acrylics?


*Thanks like I said when I get a better pic with flash you will be able to see it better. I wanted a more gothic look. I used spray paint. primed it first then I painted it*


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I got this:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Frame spooki! It is a amazing piece that will compliment any room its hung! Excellent find!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice transformation, Spookilicious!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spookilicious, great job on your new mirror. I would proudley display that in my home.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> I just got this as well...dont know what I will do with it yet. Its not quite my style but it is really creepy and screams.



*I know what you can do with it.... I'll pm you my address! We put heads on stacks in our front yard.  Love it. *


----------



## goofyjds72092 (May 17, 2010)

The best find i found was a ugly gold chandlier ulgy leaf class to put on it but was brandnew in box for less then you pay in a store but after painting it black and painting it glass to look forsted and adding my own things on it its look cool. My other best find was not actually a garage sale it was at my local goodwill store they have alot of cool things that i got and if you look hard enough it and can invision what you use thing for it worth it


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

goofyjds72092 said:


> The best find i found was a ugly gold chandlier ulgy leaf class to put on it but was brandnew in box for less then you pay in a store but after painting it black and painting it glass to look forsted and adding my own things on it its look cool. My other best find was not actually a garage sale it was at my local goodwill store they have alot of cool things that i got and if you look hard enough it and can invision what you use thing for it worth it


*That chandelier sounds like it came out great! Do you have any pics you can post I would love to see what it looks like now that you have re done it*


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Spooky thats a great mirror!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky, that mirror is georgous!!!!!!!!!!i would even like it in the state it was in. so very lacey looking
gris, here are the 2 pumpkin/cat blowmolds i just got. now i have 3. i also picked up a winnie the pooh, a tigger, and a ghost/pumpkin treat bucket. and here is a wooden mask and a vase i picked up as well.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow some nice score's congrats!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Hallo I just love the little vase- soo retro!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, i thought it looked retro too. to bad it's not that old, i wish it was. i paid a $0.25 for it. i think i'm going to leave it out all year


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hallo I love the vase! Super cute!*


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Count me in on the vase love. I'm not normally into retro decor but that is wonderful.

See attached for the latest rat acqusition. I think he's going to be perfect for my Gluttony vignette. I plan to paint him pink-eyed white before the big day. A friend of mine has a colony of huge Sprague-Dawley ex-lab rats, all named Doug, so he's going to become an honorary Doug.

(see Hallo, I can do whimsical! Really I can!)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks you guys. 
oh my gosh blue frog, that rat is to much. lol. i love him. he looks like something right from the pages of cinderella. the fat rat that gets changed into the carriage footman. where did you find him and how much?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Bwahahahahaaaa! Bluefrog that rat is hilarious!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I bought him from a collector who is getting out of the hobby. Most of her pieces are nice but, IMHO, a little pricier for the condition than the local market will bear. This rat, however, was just $5. She says she bought him at Big Lots about fifteen years ago. I've seen it once before on eBay years ago (disclaimer: I don't hunt there often) and lost the auction so I was especially happy to nab him now.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

She also had a $5 Frankenstein in the same style that I passed on, as well as some $10 bottles that were clearly by the same sculptor. I may regret not buying them but I have no money and no space left!!! She also had a HUGE grim reaper bottle that I really liked and already regret a little not buying, but I'm sure it and I will meet again some day.

I did buy a freakishly deformed black rubber rat with glowing eye (the other doesn't light up) that SCREAMS like a banshee for $7 at Goodwill, along with a $7 rubber spider who has a split seam on the underside but is also deformed looking and perfect for this year's Mad Scientist vignette as part of Pride.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like you passed on some good bargains but...i hear you on the money end. i've been staying away from the stores to much because i really can't afford much right now. what little i have gone, i haven't seen but a few things i would like, so that helps


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What an awesome rat! I'd love to find some great rats to entice Spookilicious with in a trade for her teapot. But, alas, I haven't found anything worthy of trade.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool rat! He cracks me up BF!


----------



## goofyjds72092 (May 17, 2010)

so i finally put my chandlier up and took a picture of it redone it was easy to do and cheeplyto get done. For everyone to see if you want a picture of how it look before had let me know and i will take a pic of box and post it


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I found these cool gothic looking candle holders in mirror/black and red rubylike stones. I think it will look neat on my batbar with bloody shots.............
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2010-halloween-picture50836-002yardsale-find.jpg


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ooh Deadna, I would have snatched them up in a heartbeat! Sometimes I think these designers have Halloween in mind even on pieces that don't incorporate the traditional symbols. 

Craigslist yielded me a couple more blow molds today. My resistance to them is slowly being eroded away by constant proximity.  CurbMart provided my best finds: three matching wooden shelving units in surprisingly nice condition. I'm going to use one for the Mad Scientist, one for the witch, and the third may get transformed into a cage of some sort.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

BlueFrog said:


> Ooh Deadna, I would have snatched them up in a heartbeat! Sometimes I think these designers have Halloween in mind even on pieces that don't incorporate the traditional symbols.
> 
> Craigslist yielded me a couple more blow molds today. My resistance to them is slowly being eroded away by constant proximity.  CurbMart provided my best finds: three matching wooden shelving units in surprisingly nice condition. I'm going to use one for the Mad Scientist, one for the witch, and the third may get transformed into a cage of some sort.


These came from a neighbor who has a sale every couple of months and I never go thinking "What could he possibly have to add after the last sale?" They are also VERY religious so I know they weren't thinking anything about halloween when they bought them  The woman even seemed to snub me after I kept talking to my husband about how I was going to use them. She was all friendly when I got there and then wouldn't speak after that!

I've been following the blowmold threads...there sure isn't anything like that around here!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bluefrog, what molds did you get?
deadna, the mirror and holders are beautiful. i would have skipped out of there


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The holders are beautiful, Deadna!
_
quote from Deadna:_
"The woman even seemed to snub me after I kept talking to my husband about how I was going to use them. She was all friendly when I got there and then wouldn't speak after that!"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last Sat, I was at a yard sale and was looking at a baby bottle. The woman came over and said she had a whole box of them. When I told her I only needed one, she asked me why I would only need one. (Hey, she asked.) So I told her I wanted to fill it with fake blood for my vampire baby doll. She scrunched her face all up and gave a big, "Ewwwww".

Then she said, "Where's your house? I want to make sure I don't go trick-or-treating there." I started laughing and told her I live on the street behind her and I run a home daycare. She looked at me like I just told her I boil up babies and eat them. "Well, the vampire baby's not for the kids, it's for my Halloween party!" I don't think she wanted to sell me the baby bottle anymore. I didn't have the heart to tell her the reason I liked it was because it had "Born Free" printed on it and I want to cross out the "free" and write "dead". She would have called the cops.

Lesson Learned: Do not tell people what you want to do with their junk.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Hahaha that cracked me up Tannasgach...

We too like to talk about what we will do with our yard sale finds or ask each other what could we do with this or that because we totally know it would be awesome somehow. We learned to whisper when we do it though because we get those odd looks too and I never know if they are going to jack the price higher because of what they hear. Sometimes it's funny to freak them out though.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Evidence is mounting that I live in the blow mold capitol of the world:

(1) The neighboring town has hung giant blow mold pumpkins on every street light along a major thoroughfare.

(2) Driving around my neighborhood today I could have filled the wish list of every blow mold collector here. Two skeletons with tombstones, mama cat on pumpkin, drac, frankie, you name it. 

(3) I even found a blow mold set of monster eyes on a yard stake from PMG with a 1999 copyright date. Stylistically they're a lot like the light-up eyes that you see made to stick on a window, but they're definitely blow mold plastic and technique.

I also turned up another of those talking spell books (yes, I will be selling it); another blow mold ghost pathway marker; a cute rubbery Casper thingy I intend to use to torment Mr. Gris; a foam JOL minus its lighting equipment for $1; and random other sundries.

Hallo, the other day I got the blow molds of the pilgrim girl and a pumpkin wreath with a ghost emerging from the center.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bluefrog, i had a pilgrim lady and man, i sold them on ebay for around $40.00. mine were real scratched or i would have made more. a ghost emerging from a wreath, you lucky girl. and i would love to see that many blowmolds incorporated. sounds wonderful


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

The pilgrim girl is in good condition, a few rubs but nothing serious. The wreath is almost pristine. I'll try to get some pictures of it soon.

I realized tonight that I passed on a really good prop while out hunting today for $10. New, it's $80. I'm kicking myself soundly because I KNEW it had to be something good. Why did I not get it? Because it was in a heap on the ground, partially reassembled but clearly reassembled wrong. I figured it was missing parts and didn't pay much attention. Found it online tonight and realized that at minimum the essential components were all there, just jumbled. Now I'm going to have to sneak out tomorrow morning and hope it didn't sell after I left.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Better yet, Hallo, I could just link to an identical wreath on eBay.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Tannasgach said:


> The holders are beautiful, Deadna!
> _
> quote from Deadna:_
> "The woman even seemed to snub me after I kept talking to my husband about how I was going to use them. She was all friendly when I got there and then wouldn't speak after that!"
> ...


OH that is too funny! I usually try to keep quiet about what I'm looking for because I get that reaction alot. I'm just glad I didn't have to answer any questions today when I found a dollhouse on the curb...can't wait to spook it up!
Saturday is a big rummage sale at the catholic church.....I hope no one speaks to me


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, that is a cute wreath bluefrog. i'd never seen it before.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm fascinated to hear others feeling the need to keep quiet about what they're doing with their purchases. With exceedingly rare exceptions, I experience the opposite reaction. Sellers get super excited! Sometimes they even give me extra stuff (without my asking) because they think it's such a great idea. 

One of the most fun reactions I've ever had was from a pair of sisters who had gobs upon gobs of expensive but rather drab purple silk flowers to sell. I bought them all. Unlike most, they worked up the courage to ask what on earth I could possibly be planning to do with them. When I explained they would become the bouquets at a corpse bride's wedding, they become downright gleeful, one even parading down the "aisle" in the center of the garage pretending to be a corpse bride. It was a beautiful moment.

_____________________________________

Hallo, glad you like the wreath. As difficult as this is to admit in public, I like it and think it's awfully cute.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

BlueFrog said:


> (2) Driving around my neighborhood today I could have filled the wish list of every blow mold collector here. Two skeletons with tombstones, mama cat on pumpkin, drac, frankie, you name it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not sure anyone has mentioned it this year but Menards has Frankie again. I remember back when I started buying these things and thinking $11 bucks was really high but I only bought a few. Now I wish I had grabbed them all up!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

one garage sale today, and i got a shiatsu massager for three dollars, and a blue flood light (the whole thing and bulb) for a buck, whooo hooo, happy birthday to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I finally hit a score today. It was a tough day of sales but found some stuff. I left behind a female vampire head with hands and a long tongue in a drape robe which I may return for she was sinister looking. Oh I dont know how but I found another evil rat but let the drool commence!






























P.S. Bluefrog I am ready to be taunted by your finds.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Gris scores again nice finds!!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> I left behind a female vampire head with hands and a long tongue in a drape robe which I may return for she was sinister looking.


I'm assuming she's one of those costume shoulder riders? If so - You. Left. Her. Behind?! WHY OH WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT, MR. GRIS?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Was she like my shoulder demon with the long tongue, Mr. Gris? (See attached) Or just a hanging decoration?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I went back for the prop today, and I'm now the proud owner of half a tree man. I _know_ he had a base and more branches when I first saw him yesterday. Why oh why did they throw half of him away?! Ah well, half a tree man is better than no tree man. I'm tempted to hang him by a noose from, well, a tree, or something along those lines.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Bluefrog I haaaaaang my head in shame. She was a shoulder rider but she was fair skinned with a long kiss (Gene Simmons) tongue and gold eyes. I went back for her but alas she found a new home. 

I had never seen one before and was a bit puzzled at what she was. I will know for the future I guess.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think i have a shoulder rider. i've never used it yet. gris, i have a fat rat i think is similar, and i have the frankie head and hands ground breakers. there are also a witch and skeleton. that googly eyed pumpkin and the frankies head pumpkin i would love to score. you got some nice buys. [as usual] bluefrog, i've never seen a tree man before, how much did that cost you? creeping happy birthday and congrats on the finds. deadna, i wish i had that luck today. i would love to have a tombstone skeleto blowmold. you guys rock


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr. Gris I am SOOO jealous of that Frankenstein head! I LOVE IT!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> bluefrog, i've never seen a tree man before, how much did that cost you?


My remains of a tree man cost $10. Basically he's the skull (minus "hair") through the bottom of the rib cage. Someone tried to light him with blue LEDs - one eye is lit, the other is not, and he has some scattered around the rib cage. They don't seem to turn off so I'll have to pull the batteries. 

In other news, I'm hot on the trail of an impressive find on CL. I have an appointment later today to purchase a lot of nice, underappreciated stuff.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Blow Mold Capitol of the World! $15 yielded me one each of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DON-FEATHERSTON...077?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230a994c5d

http://cgi.ebay.com/HALLOWEEN-FLYIN...158?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563f782a16

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Hallowe...635?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483c9ba52b
(which I _love_)

The strange "flat cat" I talked about finding a couple of weeks ago turned out to be one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Halloween-Union...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c15f39a1e


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Why oh why must you taunt me? I feel like I am going to be getting out the ladder and getting on the roof soon to bribe you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

I did go and get a few old Beistle Cut Outs today. I was able to find Wolfman, Dracula, Grim Reaper and Frankenstein. My collection is growing! This set was from 1983 I believe and you see them on the Roseanne Halloweens and Home Improvement Halloweens.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Why oh why must you taunt me?


Because it's so much fun!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mr. Gris said:


> I did go and get a few old Beistle Cut Outs today. I was able to find Wolfman, Dracula, Grim Reaper and Frankenstein. My collection is growing! This set was from 1983 I believe and you see them on the Roseanne Halloweens and Home Improvement Halloweens.


How can you tell what a Beistle is...is the name printed on them somewhere? I have an old looking witch and I haven't had time to go thru all of my collection of cutouts but some were from 82' and brand new never opened.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I found a pair of these 4 foot tall scounces saturday. They mount into the wall but I may beef them up with a wooden piece to the back and that way I can just attach with a hanger. They use the little flicker bulbs to make them look like candles.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...alloween-picture51290-4-foot-wall-scounce.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Deadna said:


> How can you tell what a Beistle is...is the name printed on them somewhere? I have an old looking witch and I haven't had time to go thru all of my collection of cutouts but some were from 82' and brand new never opened.



Deadna they will say Beistle really small on the outer edge of most of them. They will also have a year dated on some of them. You will have to let me know what ones you have.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

I know mine wont beat any of yalls things at all but my wife went garage sale shopping this weekend and brought me back a little surprise. My camera wouldnt work for me to take pictures so i found some on the net. Mine are just like these but not in the plastic mine are all loose. And just to give a little history they were from burgerking in kids meals some time in the 1990. and yes I have them all! Oh almost for got all of them were for a grand total of $1


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

frogblue, i like the pumpkin totem pole. and that haunted house is doubly awesome. it looks really sweet when lit. do the cats light up? they are keepers but if they light up all the better. i have a blck cat that might be similar, but it is battery operated
gris, cool on the cutouts. i have some cutouts, but i don't know if they're bristle
zombie, those are cool. i love that movie
i have the rosanne halloween special. i love watching it. home improvements and cheers also put out some descent specials too. would love to get ahold of them as well


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mr. Gris said:


> Deadna they will say Beistle really small on the outer edge of most of them. They will also have a year dated on some of them. You will have to let me know what ones you have.


Didn't find any that said Beistle...mine say....EurekaUSA,Trend,Hallmark,American Greetings. 
Here are a few just to bring back memories of the early 80's, sorry about the glare!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-old-decor-picture51315-hallmark-1982.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-old-decor-picture51314-1982-velvet-flocked.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...313-1982-velvet-flocked-jointed-black-cat.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are cool deadna, i have the, back by popular demand, and the skull sconce. are the bristle supposed to be better collector pieces? what's the scoop on these guys?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Hallo Beistle is one of the companies that basically made cut outs what they are. They have been doing this type of decor since 1940s and have always had that classic look to them. Beistle is also no longer in business I believe. That is why Beistle has become a collectors peices.

With that said I actually found a like new Beistle full size skeleton this morning for .50 cents! I picked him up and he will proudly go in the collection.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Deadna said:


> Didn't find any that said Beistle...mine say....EurekaUSA,Trend,Hallmark,American Greetings.
> Here are a few just to bring back memories of the early 80's, sorry about the glare!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-old-decor-picture51315-hallmark-1982.jpg
> ...



Deadna I love those!! There is actually a member posting in the looking to buy section who is seeking your green skull.


----------



## goofyjds72092 (May 17, 2010)

i went over the weekend to goodwill it has been second time i have gone in past 2 weeks and i have found a scull fogger a reproduction of of an old whisky bottle a candelabra and a cool haunted house for sale sign


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have cutouts, maybe some are biestle. i'll have to look. from the 2 i have above they are not. 
goofy, good finds


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Goofy what does the sign look like?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i went to a garage sale yesterday, and i feel i hit a big, big, jackpot. i got a large glow in the dark bat for $0.50. i love bats. i got a cute skirt for my grandkids for $1.00, i got a pair of glow in the dark skeleton gloves for $0.50, i got 2 sets of plastic glow in the dark bare feet footprints [with 12 in each set], for $1.00 each set, and i got a hanging witch for $0.25 that i found when i got home is sensor animated. she shakes, giggles, and her eyes light up. 

then there was a real stuffed bag of scene setters for $1.00. it was so stuffed i didn't want to take the scenes out for fear of not getting them back in easily. when i got home i leaped with joy. have you ever seen in shin diz where they have rolls of scene setters and you tell them how long and they cut it for you. well, that is some of what was in this bag. 
1. a very long roll of woods, 
2. and then a very long roll of a cemetary scene with wall, fence, and tomb stones. 
then there were 2 individual scenes of bats. 
3. 2 bats on one and 
4. 3 bats on the other
5. a tombstone and skeletons
a different
6. tombstone and skeleton
7. 3 tombstones
8. and a thick roll of bugs.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Love surprises! That is wonderful and all that for a dollar!


----------



## natoween (Sep 15, 2010)

I found some cool stuff over the weekend at a garage sale. The BEST was a gothic looking light fixture perfect for Halloween.

you can check out the stuff I make and alter at 

www.natoween.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Woo hoo! so glad to hear of good garage sale finds so late in the season. I picked up three big bins of Halloween stuff yesterday and am turning around about half of it for today's garage sale. I'm so tired that anything that doesn't move fast enough is getting a price sticker on it!

The operative phrase is "half." The other half is ... staying. Dear lord, I have no idea where I'm going to put it but how could I live without a mini Dr. Shivers, even if he is missing a crucial pole for height? And this person worked at a medical supply house so she had all sorts of real things like sharps containers, nifty syringes, scrubs, etc. I couldn't resist. I just couldn't.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

natoween, i like your tree setup. very eerie looking. mernards right now have those same dead flamingos. and i believe you saved your boyfriend and hung him on the wall. what a good girlfriend you are. lol. 
bluefrog, you have a shivers, you are a lucky girl. and a halloween garage sale, to bad you are so far.
and yesterday there were garage sales all over. but i couldn't find them, or they were closed because it was so late. i took a duplicate pumpkin blow mold in last week to a consignment place, it's sold already. $6.00, i get 1/2. i paid a $ for it originaly.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

At first I was disappointed when the Shivers turned out to be the mini version, but after playing with him a while I love him. I think I'm going to use him as a "mini me" next to the big one, and fill his treat bowl with bloody gauze. 

Don't feel too disappointed about missing my garage sale, Hallo. There's going to be gobs of stuff, almost all of it really cheap, but most of it is geared to less advanced haunters. I think it will make a number of people very happy, and add a little $$ to my depleted coffers, both of which are good enough reasons for me. (And BTW, you never know what might jump into the envelope I haven't forgotten to mail you).


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Well yard sales are at an end over here  I was only able to find 6 vs. 30 sales this morning. I suppose I cant complain I have totes brimmed with halloween and I totaled over 95 blow molds recovered from unwanted homes this year!!!! Majority of the molds are Christmas but I still gave them a good home. Now what I am going to do with my weekends!!???


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, you could see the country side and bring me some of those lovely blow molds i don't have. halloween preferably of course. and that would help with your storage problem at the same time. lol. if you paid a $, i'll give you $2.00. hey, pick up blue frog on the way and you could have a sale out of a trunk for funds. i bet your wife would enjoy the vacation too. [honey, you got enough room there.] lol. plenty of room on the way back. come and go to spooky world with us. blue frog, what ever could you be sending me. is it a halloween card? i love those


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Halloweenescence, I'd say you hit a bonanza at that yard sale! It's very, very rare that any Halloween stuff is sold at garage sales around here, unfortunately, no matter what time of year it is. Most of the time, all you find are those jackolantern buckets that most of the kids use to carry their candy in. I would just like to find one good sale!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

it was a good sale. there were a few other things too, just not my style. they didn't take checks so i had to run to the bank for cash, but they were nice about it and held my stuff for me. and i agree with you, i usually don't find much, but there usually are a few of those pumpkins around


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

going to the flea market tomarrow


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Got these and posting more pics in a sec.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*and got all of this today! Best part is everything works! The dancing skelley plays Rick James shes a very freaky girl LOL I have one already but for 2 bucks couldnt resist, and the ground breaker works too makes noise and moves for 2 bucks as well The last pic is a cemetery pic one of three Halloween Princess sent me, I founda frame to do it justice and painted it black. I love the pics cant wait to get frames for the other two*


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Spookalicious, I WANT YOUR NEW RATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

___________________

In other news, I survived my garage sale and so did all the other participants. It was touch and go for some obnoxious children, whom I think would have made excellent fresh corpses for my cemetary, but everyone made it. I am too exhausted even to go two towns over to a giveaway of "Halloween decorations" left over from a garage sale. Now that's _tired_.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

spookymama great rats and your column is coool. What did that set ya back for?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> spookymama great rats and your column is coool. What did that set ya back for?


*The groundbreaker, dancing skelley, two large tombstones (not pictured) two skulls, guitar ghoul and column came out to $12.00

The standing rat was $5 and the laying down rat (14 inches tip to tail) was $9 got those at stores. The laying rat was from Party City and the standing rat (12 inches tall) was from a store goin out of business that was selling its remains out of a storage unit More than I would have paid at a yard sale but I had to have em, actually not badly priced for new rats.*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky mama, i have the standing rat but, that other rat is sweet. i love the column, and dig the ground breaker. i wish i could find a frame like that. you got some good deals. well, i went to a garage sale today and i don't know if i should talk in a deeper gris sly voice or leap like a blue frog, but i got these today for $4.00


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hallo those are super cute! Love the candy corn Yard sales are just starting to kick in here because the weather is starting to get beautiful! So im hoping to get more great finds like today in the weekends to come*


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Hallo, I'm leaping on your behalf! Those are _cute_. I've never seen that candy corn. Even I would love to line up a series of those along a pathway or around a yard.

Yard sale season may be almost over here, but I did shockingly well for just a couple of stops today. Found a floor-mounted candolier with skulls for $8, a working fireplace log insert for $5, a cool black urn with hanging clear and red "crystals" for $3, a collector of souls latex apron that will be perfect for my bogeyman for $3, and a really ugly small black rat I didn't have for $1.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Because I know Hallo's gonna ask: pictures!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*ooooooh I love that candle skull thingy! and the urn too, you could really do something cool with that*


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Bluefrog that Apron rocks!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lol. i thought, bluefrog, you ought to know better than post with no pictures. then i turn the page and had to laugh, you got me. lol. i have that apron. mine has the tie on one side torn off. that condolier is cool, but i really love the best that urn. and i agree with spooky mama, you could really do something with that. look at gris, he is so jealous he didn't even mention my blow molds. ha ha haa haa haha


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> lol. i thought, bluefrog, you ought to know better than post with no pictures. then i turn the page and had to laugh, you got me. lol. i have that apron. mine has the tie on one side torn off. that condolier is cool, but i really love the best that urn. and i agree with spooky mama, you could really do something with that. look at gris, he is so jealous he didn't even mention my blow molds. ha ha haa haa haha


*Nor did he comment on all of my great finds.....blinded with jealousy I tell you simply Blinded by Bluefrogs apron LOL Oh and here I thought I finally did good yardsaleing for once Thats fine I have lots of weekends left since everyone now is having lots of yardsales here. Weather is gorgeous!! *

*and let me tell you again how super cute that candy corn blow mold is. Maybe Gris is not commenting on your blowmold finds because he is plotting to swoop by and snatch it up, acting the whole time like he didnt even know you had it....next thing you know he will be on here posting his great find of a.....wait for it............................CANDY CORN BLOW MOLD!*


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Mr. Gris, they're on to our strategy! Good thing Spookilicious hasn't noted my absence of comment on her column... yet


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lol, spooky mama, you're killing me in laughter. if my candy corn dissapears, i will be looking for purple glitter blue indents or green drag marks and then i will know who the culprit was. and spooky mama, your finds were awesome


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spooky mama, read it again and cracked up harder. lol.

so, it is Christmas and on your wish list you can put 1 blow mold. what would it be? here's mine


----------



## goofyjds72092 (May 17, 2010)

So i Have been busy and just now post a picture of huanted house sign for sale


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> spooky mama, i have the standing rat but, that other rat is sweet. i love the column, and dig the ground breaker. i wish i could find a frame like that. you got some good deals. well, i went to a garage sale today and i don't know if i should talk in a deeper gris sly voice or leap like a blue frog, but i got these today for $4.00


OOOOOHHH I have been missing this thread! I need some candy corn wahahahaha!!

Spooki you have also scored some amazing goodies. Yard Sales here are officially dying but today at Goodwill I did pick up a new 400W Fog Machine, A Happy Halloween Gold Lettered plastic Tombstone with light up skull and the most evil little Jack O Lantern I could find.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> OOOOOHHH I have been missing this thread! I need some candy corn wahahahaha!!
> 
> Spooki you have also scored some amazing goodies. Yard Sales here are officially dying but today at Goodwill I did pick up a new 400W Fog Machine, A Happy Halloween Gold Lettered plastic Tombstone with light up skull and the most evil little Jack O Lantern I could find.



*GIVE THAT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:*mad:


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Oooh, Mr. Gris I _love_ the new pumpkin!

Garage sale almost next to my house yielded a neat pair of witch finger candles for $1. Salvation Army turned up a few random things, best of all being the perfect trench coat for my bogeyman. I know I paid too much for it by resale standards but did I mention it was perfect? Goodwill is officially picked over and now all I'm doing is waiting for the masquerade mask they have in bulk for $12.99 to go on sale for my 2012 Monster's Ball. 

There's a promising-looking garage sale tomorrow in my town and despite having no money, no space, and no time, we all know I'm going to be there at opening.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bluefrog, you're good for a laugh. tomorrow i have off and you know i have no money, no time, no space, and need to be working on my haunt, but i will squeeze in goodwill and any garage sale i find on the way. see why we're such good friends. and gris, you need candy corn? just try and put a finger on my new found candy corn blow mold and spooky mama will fight you for it. lol
oh yeah, gris, it may not be a blow mold, but that pumpkin is awesome. i love it's little wrinkled up face and green eyes.
goofy, nice sign


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i found a pumpkin stand NIB for two bucks, and a holiday light show for ten bucks, and a blonde wig for a buck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is the tombstone already placed in the haunt! I got it for 1.00 and the new fogger was only 4.77 mismarked as the other new foggers were 12.50.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creeping, you really got some good deals. i got an after halloween sale lightshow, have no idea what they amount to, but know they're spendy.
gris, love your new tombstone


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I am feeling gobsmacked. I just made one of my very best Halloween purchases ever. One of the top two, in fact. 

Earlier this week, while my mother was dropping off a post-garage sale donation to Salvation Army, she spotted an old church speaker's stand on a delivery truck. When she expressed interest, the driver told her he couldn't sell it directly to her but that he was pretty sure it was going to the local store the next day, and he'd give the manager her phone number.

Several days passed without word, so we called today. Not only had they been holding it for us, today was half price furniture day. So, for $62.50, we bought a 1923(*) wooden gothic-style speaker's stand with amazing detailing. It's so nice in fact that I feel like throwing away half my props because they will look like cheap junk by comparison. 

For the record, this is the _second_ time my mother has found an amazing antique for prop purposes on a delivery truck. The other one was what turned out to be a Victorian-era wicker coffin earlier this spring. I'm about ready to drive her around every shopping district I can find just to have her look at the opened doors of delivery trucks and vans!

I did find a few other things this morning, but right now they don't feel like anything be comparison. I'll post about them later, once I've finished fondling my lectern and yes, taking pictures.


(*) That's the year on the memorial plaque affixed to the bottom.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Gris nice tombstone! Bluefrog can I borrow your mother to drive around with after you are done with her I can not believe that! what a great find....now.....my question is...WHERE ARE THE PICS*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bluefrog, sounds like the acorn doesn't fall to far from the tree. now i see where you get your luck from. tell her us forum ghouls are proud of her


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

She'll be tickled to hear it, Hallo. I think she has mixed feelings about my display as a whole, but she sure does love some of the antiques that tag along on my shopping sprees.  One of my earliest memories is being in a stroller at a local flea market, one that yielded amazing finds for many years before finally shutting down.

I suspect my mom be much less thrilled about the five blow molds that followed me home last night, although she might be OK about the witch...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, 5 blow molds. besides the witch what were they? was the witch one i have? dang you are lucky


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Gris scores again great price!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> Here is the tombstone already placed in the haunt! I got it for 1.00 and the new fogger was only 4.77 mismarked as the other new foggers were 12.50.


Wow! This is cool. I envy you so much .
Why in my country there aren't as cool stores with super hallowen's decors as in USA?  .


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> oh, 5 blow molds. besides the witch what were they? was the witch one i have? dang you are lucky


The witch is wearing a purple dress, and has a cauldron, cat, and bat. I saw a bunch of reissued ones on eBay but this one looks old. There's also the "Ashes to ashes" skeleton with tombstone, a ghost with pumpkin head, a stack of heads (ghosts, cat, JoLs) and I've already flaked on the fifth one. Injured myself at an event today and can't think straight. 

Also picked up a Frankenstein pathway marker at a Goodwill today.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i picked up some pumpkin path markers at goodwill, they are missing the stakes and lights. any ideas anyone?
bluefrog, i've seen the witch you're talking about, she's sweet. you got some nice molds


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> The witch is wearing a purple dress, and has a cauldron, cat, and bat. I saw a bunch of reissued ones on eBay but this one looks old. There's also the "Ashes to ashes" skeleton with tombstone, a ghost with pumpkin head, a stack of heads (ghosts, cat, JoLs) and I've already flaked on the fifth one. Injured myself at an event today and can't think straight.
> 
> Also picked up a Frankenstein pathway marker at a Goodwill today.


First off I am sorry to hear you got injured! I also hit my head hard for 2nd time this week...starting to figure out why Mom always called me hard headed. 

2nd.....MORE BLOWMOLDS!!!!!!! It is Official you are a dealer of the great plastic gold!!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

estertota said:


> Wow! This is cool. I envy you so much .
> Why in my country there aren't as cool stores with super hallowen's decors as in USA?  .


That is why you should put your talents to work and MAKE all these decorations before they become massed produced. Imagine the money you could earn


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, bluefrog, you guys okay? bluefrog, what did you do? ouch!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Im alright its just another blow to the head...curse of being a 6.5 Frankenstein


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glad your alright. that hit could make you bonkers. ouch


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Deadna said:


> That is why you should put your talents to work and MAKE all these decorations before they become massed produced. Imagine the money you could earn


Heh, thanks. I made a lot of on all Halloweens, but they aren't so realistic. On the other hand I have so much fun with my friends of making them, I will show our photos soon (after Halloween party).


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Delayed pictures of some of my finds. Everything in the little cemetary vignette came from a garage sale somewhere along the line. Most expensive was the big cross at $4. I love the toad, sun-faded though he may be.

My mother made ANOTHER great find yesterday, this time at CurbMart. A neighbor who used to run an estate sale business had held a garage sale (in fact, the one where I bought the pair of witch finger candles for $1) and threw away all the card and folding tables he had used. I needed a ton of tables for the Sins this year, and now I'm set - for free!

(She is mine, and you can't have her  )


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Last pictures for a while. From here on out, you're going to see my yard sale finds - in my haunt!!!

My mother surprised me with the mannequin head, which she found at a garage sale. I don't know how she does it. The haunted house is one of the few blow molds I doubt anyone's going to be able to pry from my cold, dead hands  I'm almost ashamed to let you guys see the speaker's stand based on this photo, but it's the best I can manage for tonight. If I don't get cracking, there's not going to be a haunt in my yard!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> Delayed pictures of some of my finds. Everything in the little cemetary vignette came from a garage sale somewhere along the line. Most expensive was the big cross at $4. I love the toad, sun-faded though he may be.
> 
> My mother made ANOTHER great find yesterday, this time at CurbMart. A neighbor who used to run an estate sale business had held a garage sale (in fact, the one where I bought the pair of witch finger candles for $1) and threw away all the card and folding tables he had used. I needed a ton of tables for the Sins this year, and now I'm set - for free!
> 
> (She is mine, and you can't have her  )


I call dibs on the tombstone and Boo Ghost what do you think? HAHAHA


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I may already own your soul but I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Not so much a yard sale find as a 'recycling' of a christmas angel blowmold (for next year) She's about 24-26" tall and holds a trumpet/horn. I have two of them for my nativity display, but this x-mas I'm thinking of scrapping my blowmold nativity for a airblown inflatable for convenience sake.

Last year we had a temporary thaw that I failed to take advantage of. Then the temperatures took a dive and flash froze most of the figures, the support poles, and the electrical cords to the ground for weeks.

The park management sent a polite yet strongly worded note to take down the decorations.

So...

I think that next year, I'll paint one or both of them grey and put them out in the cemetery, possibly flanking one of the tombstones that jdubbya sold me...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

geesh bluefrog, you got some nice scores there. of course especially the blow molds. no, everything really. can i borrow your mother and live next door to you. wait a minute, did i hear right, bluefrog declaring her admiration for a blow mold no less! hey gris, we can say we truly completly turned her. 
i'm going out hitting the goodwills tomorrw. wish i would have blow mold luck. 
thom, i like that idea. i know what you mean about things freezing down last year. around here no blow molds got taken in till spring. i have 3 blow molds that have no color to them anymore.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Hallo, I'd love to have you as my neighbor, even if that would mean upping the competition at yard sales. 

I found one of these honeycomb scarecrows at Salvation Army yesterday as part of a grab bag that also contained a charming vintage paper tablecloth and some hand-made seasonal potholders. Can anyone tell me anything about this piece? The seller of the one I linked to doesn't sound like s/he knows much about it.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I got a few thing's yesterday from a thrift store called Value World here in Ohio.I got this cool lantern,a bowl and a candle holder and a Mcdonald's Halloween pail from 1993(not pictured).The lantern was $4.14,the candle holder $1.41,the Mcdonald's Halloween Pail was only .80 cents and the bowl was $2.82.They has sooo many nice thing's there.I thought of all of you!They had a sweet chandelir that was only $6.00 and so many nice candle stick holders and many of those silver serving trays and many cute Halloween/fall decorations.

I need some ideas now what to do with the lantern and bowl.Like what to put in them.I saw someone on here that had a simalr lanter that he decorated with moss and put a crow in it.Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

I* say paint the lantern black! or just put a curbed piece of rebar in the ground next to one of your tombstones about 3 or 4 feet off the ground and hang it in your cemetery.

The bowl I see a mister with fog coming out of maybe a skull inside or put moss inside and make a halloween arrangement. Good luck let us know what you do with it*


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I'll do that and put moss and the bowl and make a Halloween arrangement.Have to go to Dollar Tree and get some moss though.Here are some pics of the Halloween items I found at a garage sale last week.

Witch is in/out sign-$1
Reatailed at Kohl's for $14.99!
She had more signs but she wouldn't go lowere than $3 a peice on those so I passed on the rest of them.

hanging ghost.I got 2 of these.Only .25 cents each!
Halloween throw $2.50
chest/box with stones in it for $3.00
ceramic haunted house .50 cents
ceramic pumpkin with black cat .25 cents
BIG iron spider candle holder for only .50 cents.I know these reatil for probably around $20.
2 flame orange glitter candles that you plug in.The glitter goes up and down when it's heated.Kinda like a lava lamp.$1.00 for both.Very pretty when it's turned on.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I'll do that and put moss and the bowl and make a Halloween arrangement.Have to go to Dollar Tree and get some moss though.Here are some pics of the Halloween items I found at a garage sale last week.

Witch is in/out sign-$1
Reatailed at Kohl's for $14.99!
She had more signs but she wouldn't go lowere than $3 a peice on those so I passed on the rest of them.

hanging ghost.I got 2 of these.Only .25 cents each!
Halloween throw $2.50
chest/box with stones in it for $3.00
ceramic haunted house .50 cents
ceramic pumpkin with black cat .25 cents
BIG iron spider candle holder for only .50 cents.I know these reatil for probably around $20.
2 flame orange glitter candles that you plug in.The glitter goes up and down when it's heated.Kinda like a lava lamp.$1.00 for both.Very pretty when it's turned on.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry for the double post!My computer was messing up.Here is a picture of the flame glitter candle that you plug in.In the picture it's not turned on.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moonbaby, you got some very cute items at very nice prices. good job


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are indeed some good finds, moonbaby. I love the candle!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a huge grey furry rat yesterday and a foam blowmold of stacked pumpkins along with some misc things (like lights with skulls or bats on them) and a plastic spiderweb with purple lights, $10 for the lot. I mostly went for the blowmold and rat but the spiderweb was a nice surprise since I needed another and its the same one I had from years ago. 

My batteries are about to die on my camera so I wanted to take some pics of my garage haunt first before uploading anything to the 'puter, I promise to post pics tonight :3


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OK - my mom scored big time at the yard sales this morning (well one in particular) and guess who got Christmas early??!!!! MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























































And this wasn't even all of it!!! Ohhhhh I love my mommy!!! Sorry pics are huge!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

wow those pics are big.lol. I love what you have though! You totally scored! I like little collectible things like that. Good for you. I went on a hunt today and could not find one yard sale. Better luck next time I guess....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, to big of pics. love what you scored. garage sales are done here, so lucky you


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

What did you put on the cauldron? It looks great. Will you be lighting it or filling it with something next Halloween?

I found the same gargoyle at a thrift store yesterday, here in Arizona. I was thinking of putting it at the top of a headstone.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

So, as I was driving back from taking my son to kindergarten today, I passed a house that has been having a yard sale for the past week and a half. Today I noticed some Halloween items that weren't visible on previous days. I stopped to take a look. The proprietess of the yard sale informed me that the Halloween items would not be for sale until Wednesday, but I was free to take a look. As I was perusing her wares, she asked me if my back was sound. I replied that it was and she said that she would be willing to let me buy Halloween merchandise early and make me an extra good deal if I would be willing to move some heavy boxes for her. I spent about ten minutes moving boxes and about twenty minutes selecting my purchases and left with all of this for only five bucks.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

And some more.
















http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bp0L9yCvdMg/Tm5ZGz-SmNI/AAAAAAAAAVw/ovkAbBvNwRU/s1600/yardsale001.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

phillip, nice score. well worth $5.00 and a little back work. i think the head looks like it could be a pirate. i love it


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm going yardsaling this weekend (knock on wood) with one of the best of the best yardsalers! so heres to hoping i find a blow mold FINALLY! Just onee and I will be totally happy. Apparently South Carolina is blow moldless... I dont even see anyone decorate with them. But yet they always disappear from the stores.... where in the world are these people using them?? classrooms?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloween queen, good luck yard saleing. and i know what you mean about never seeing blow molds. mernards and farm fleet put them out, and they are snatched up, but where do they go. i rarely see them out.
i went to the treasure chest today, i picked up 2 pieces of glass blocks to use towards making my mausoleum this halloween. and i got 2 cd's, one is of rain forest sounds, and the other is of ocean sounds. and last i got a book that was to search and find things in a haunted house


----------

